# Storm Central - Hurricane Sandy



## MaryH

To the extent that you will be able to, would those affected by Hurricane Sandy check in from time to time either to let us know that you are okay or to let us know if you need help. For those who have lost internet access maybe you could call an SM member not affected who could then let us know your status. Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody

Great idea, Mary!!!


----------



## Sylie

Yes, please. Call California.


----------



## KAG

Great idea, Mary. We're in a zone a area, yet we're staying put in the city.

Please be safe, everyone.
Xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## The A Team

I'm getting a tad nervous..... We do have a mandatory evactuation in effect, but for some strange reason we decided to stay. We have neighbors who are staying also. 

Hey, if the water floods the house, we can go upstairs, right? :thumbsup:

My dad and sister are coming over here from the island, as soon as they can get out of their street - the tide has been so high, they're streets are flooded. It seems to be going down now, our dock isn't underwater anymore. 

Our local shelter is not allowing pets. I've rounded up candles, have a few flashlights ready, and I put new batteries in all my battery operated candles. We have two cases of water and got a large bag of ice for the ice chest incase the electric goes off. I got lots of snacks, lunch meats, etc. to eat. And we have a gas stove, so we're ok if the electric goes off.

Honkering down and just waiting now....


----------



## edelweiss

Pat, I wish you could be persuaded to take the babies & go inland a bit. I am not sure what will happen but it is always better to be safe than sorry and 6 animals in an emergency evac would not be easy. It really depends on the water---how long it rains, etc. not just the wind. I am not trying to scare you---just want to encourage you to rethink possibilities. We are all concerned for you and yours.


----------



## dragonsdawn

Thankfully the Carolina's just got some wind and a bit of rain. I am praying thats all the rest of you get too. If not i pray it will not be quite as bad as they think it is. I hope this will find all of you safe and well.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Pat, I would get the heck out of there!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Pat, it has something to do with the pressure also, depending on what side you are on when the hurricane comes in, your windows could all blow out. They just said that on CNN news. If that happens (windows being blown out from the pressure), your house will be blown apart eventually from all the elements. This storm is 800 miles around. The winds will not be that high, it is the pressure and all the rain and flooding. If you are on the right side of the storm, yes, you could go upstairs if you flooded a lot but if you are on the left side, it could be very bad. They still don't know exactly where it will come in at when it hits land. I will be so glad when it is over with and everyone will be safe!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane

edelweiss said:


> Pat, I wish you could be persuaded to take the babies & go inland a bit. I am not sure what will happen but it is always better to be safe than sorry and 6 animals in an emergency evac would not be easy. It really depends on the water---how long it rains, etc. not just the wind. I am not trying to scare you---just want to encourage you to rethink possibilities. We are all concerned for you and yours.


I agree with Sandi. It might be difficult to evacuate now with 6 animals, but I think it will be even more difficult in case of emergency.


----------



## lynda

Pat, you are right on the water, get the heck out of there. I* am *trying to scare you into going, and I mean right now.

Hopefully we won't get too bad here but you never know. I have all batteries and candles ready. Lots of bread and lots of peanut butter and jelly. Plenty of bottled water for us and the fluffs. My cell phone and ipad are all charged up and if the batteries run down we can recharge them on the car charger.

Please everyone stay safe. Will continually check in.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## mysugarbears

Stay safe everyone and please check in when you can. Pat, i really wish you would evacuate, this storm is going to be worse than Irene was and even if there's flooding being on the 2nd floor is not always the safest because with you being on the water you have to worry about the storm surge.


----------



## harrysmom

Making 2 trays of ziti right now. One for us and one for our son. If the power goes out, we can either heat the ziti in a tray on the grill, or just eat it cold. We've got water, flashlights, batteries, bread, peanut butter, etc. and the cars are filled with gas. I have all of the pet carriers in the tv room ready to go just in case (maybe a little obsessive, but whatever). We put everything away outside and are as ready as I guess we can be.... but I hate wind, so I can't wait until it's over. I also just heard that my school is closed tomorrow and Tuesday (I got a special ed. teaching job in September, so I'm working again and loving it!!!! :aktion033::aktion033 

I'll check in as long as I can. If I lose power I'll call you, Mary, and you can update for me. Hoping that I don't lose power, though.

Stay safe everyone.
Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## Summergirl73

Update from Virginia ~ We are near Richmond, VA. and the temperature is dropping quickly. The wind isn't too bad yet, but it is VERY chilly at times. We've had a couple of sprinkles, but no rain yet. The schools are closing tomorrow. The storm is projected to hit our area tonight into tomorrow night I think. Preparing for the worst and praying for the best. Oh AND PAT GET OUT OF THERE NOW!!!! Seriously, being trapped on your second floor would be scary, especially if the water surges...you could drown ~ literally.


----------



## vjw

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Pat, it has something to do with the pressure also, depending on what side you are on when the hurricane comes in, your windows could all blow out. They just said that on CNN news. If that happens (windows being blown out from the pressure), your house will be blown apart eventually from all the elements. This storm is 800 miles around. The winds will not be that high, it is the pressure and all the rain and flooding. If you are on the right side of the storm, yes, you could go upstairs if you flooded a lot but if you are on the left side, it could be very bad. They still don't know exactly where it will come in at when it hits land. I will be so glad when it is over with and everyone will be safe!!!!



The pressure is one of my concerns for the zone A buildings in NY. Let's say the glass blows out of the windows, there's no power for a long time, there's days of wind and rain and debris blowing around, the streets and subways are flooded, and the emergency responders are overwhelmed. It's going to be miserable. We live in the country and have power outages with ice storms and heavy, wet snows. Just being without power in the cold for days at a time is bad enough. I hope to goodness the worst case scenarios don't play out, but this storm has a lot of experts very concerned.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

This is quite scary and nerve-wracking. Hope everyone remains safe. Pat, I agree with everyone that you and the kids should get out.


----------



## Sylie

Pat, weren't you mad at Stan last year, because he wouldn't evacuate? Don't you have friends who aren't right on the water who's life you could make happier by throwing an impromptu pajama party at their house?


----------



## Maglily

Great idea!


----------



## KAG

Pat, where's Elaine and her big ass motor home? Are you girls together? 
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxooxxo


----------



## wkomorow

Winds are starting to pick up and the storm is quite far. Not sure whether this is sandy or the coldfront on its way to hook up with sandy


----------



## lynda

KAG said:


> Pat, where's Elaine and her big ass motor home? Are you girls together?
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxooxxo


Kerry, you *quack* me up:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Grace'sMom

Praying for everyone going through the storm.... May you all get through safe.


----------



## MaryH

I think I'm getting freaked in large part because of being without power for almost 6 full days during/after Hurricane Irene. I just got back from Home Depot with two 60 lb. sand bags that I had to carry from my car around to the back of the house and down 8 steps to put by the basement door. What really baffles me is the number of people who have raked up their fall leaves and have the leaf bags all lined up by the curb. The towns around here have scheduled leaf pick up a couple of times in the fall and spring and specify that the leaves have to be in biodegradable paper "leaf" bags. Why would anyone go to all that work and then leave the bags out by the street unprotected? Even if the bags don't topple over (highly unlikely), they'll get so sopping wet that they'll break apart long before they get picked up. I don't get it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I was just listening to CNN about Zone A in New York. Now I am worried about Kerry, Steve, and the girls. I just called Kerry ... and we will be in touch with one another throughout the storm. This storm sounds so scary. 

Mary, thank you for starting this thread. I was hoping we would get a thread like this started. 

I thought of you, Mary, when I was in one of our Wegman's stores this afternoon! Our Wegman's are awesome! It was the only store stocked continually with everything at the last minute before the upcoming storm .. they were even well stocked with all kinds of bread. They were keeping the hard to find D batteries stocked ... but, that is the only thing that goes as soon they hit the shelves! ( Thank God we bought the batteries before the rush)

Speaking about bread ... while in Target, a woman walked down the bread aisle and sees only about six loaves of multi-grain bread scattered amongst the shelves. She says ... "OMG! You would think the end of the world is coming!" To which her son replies ... "Well, the end of the world IS coming ... because now I am going to be forced to eat multi-grain bread!" ... Poor kid. LOL

Bridget, the temperature is dropping here quickly, too. I am going to switch our system over to the heat. And, we might use the gas fireplace tonight. I am a tad worried about Snowball because he sounds as though he is a tad congested ... so, hopefullly it's just the temperature changes and ragweed. We were in the 60's today. 

Pat ... I cannot believe that you are risking your life ... that of your pups ... and, if God forbid, rescue workers who might try and save you ... or, worse yet. Could you at least stay with Elaine in her mobile home so that you could get out of there for now? Just keep in mind you could be stranded in your home for few days. And, even if the first floor floods and you move up a level ... does not mean you will be in a safe or healthy environment. When serious flooding occurs... be prepared for rodents and reptiles to join you in the water. Okay, it's up to you now. We've all tried our best to encourage you to evacuate ... because we care. You might want to listen to details on CNN about your area.

Stay safe everyone. We will probably be sleeping in the family room the next few nights. We have huge maple trees right by our bedroom windows ... so, it's not safe to sleep there with high winds. Well, until this storm is over for all of us, I don't expect to sleep well at all. 

Gosh ... I remember as a kid that I loved when we had hurricane weather!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh, I just remembered another tip if you already do not have this app on your i-Phone and I-Pads ... downlaod the Flashlight! OMG! This is the best flashlight ever ... it can light up a room! I use it often and it IS the best! And, no batteries needed ... just try and keep your cells and pads charged.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thinking of all of you on the East Coast! 

Pat, are you okay? Like everyone else, I'm so worried for you and your babies! If I lived anywhere near an evacuation zone, I'd be out of there!!!


----------



## wkomorow

It looks like it will be with us until Friday. It is supposed to tract to upstair NY then turn east heading through central/north vt to the atlantic.


----------



## Snowbody

:grouphug:We have food and thanks to Jim, drink (mandatory beer and wine buy to him :HistericalSmiley here. And so that poor Tyler won't be deprived I made chicken jerky treats -- for some reason the one brand he eats has been back ordered...it would be a true cat(or dog)astrophe if we were treatless. I have all his food in, cooked or ready to cook. We have gas stove and oven. I'm really not worried about where we are in our high rise. 

Please keep my son in your thoughts. Crazy boy went to Philly to work producing weather there at KYW-tv and supposed to come home on last Amtrak train at MIDNIGHT. :w00t: And he'll get here and no subway or bus from Penn Station. Hope there are cabs at 1:30am or else a 40 block walk :w00t::w00t:. Then he has to work at WCBS tomorrow for the next few days. He worked until 3:30am this morning. Just hope he'll be safe. Us mom's worry. :huh:

And Pat I really hope you changed your mind and are getting out of Dodge. :angry: I've been in touch with Kerry too and told her to call me if she needs me. 
Hope everyone will be safe. Nothing is worth risking your life or your loved ones.


----------



## MaryH

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I thought of you, Mary, when I was in one of our Wegman's stores this afternoon! Our Wegman's are awesome! It was the only store stocked continually with everything at the last minute before the upcoming storm .. they were even well stocked with all kinds of bread. They were keeping the hard to find D batteries stocked ... but, that is the only thing that goes as soon they hit the shelves! ( Thank God we bought the batteries before the rush)


Glad to hear that Wegman's still had batteries. Our Walmart ran out and apparently so did everyone else ... except Toys R Us. I only have one flashlight, it's more like a floodlight, and it runs on large rechargeable battery packs. I use that only for having to go outdoors. Inside lighting is by oil lamp; doesn't get bright but they give off enough light so that I can see what I'm doing. I've been going since 6:30 this morning getting wood stacked and covered with tarps, doing laundry, running out to get last minute stuff. The one thing I haven't done all day is cook! Might just start that now!


----------



## Peetle's Mom

We're expecting power outages here in Maine, but mostly just that (I'm inland, away from the coast and the expected flooding problems). We have a well and wood stove, so water and food are no problem for us, even if there were any major problems. I'm stocked up on migraine meds as the barometric pressure thing does a number on my skull and it's already throbbing now.  I hope you all stay safe and ok! This looks to be a nasty one. 







PS Oh cool! My avatar loaded! I have to give credit where it's due, that's Tess Johnson photography.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Finally I have wifi, OH MY GOSH I have been so worried about you all, ((((PAT))))) what are you thinking of????? Please Pat leave, and Marie I have been so worried about you, Kerry, Sue, Linda I am so worried. I have been praying, I will be checking in all night and for the next days.
I love you, I'm so thankful to be back on sm.


----------



## MoonDog

Thinking of and praying for all our East Coast friends and anyone else in the path of this storm.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Got the last of the 'odds and ends' of outside work done when I got home from the Vet appt. Then I spent most of the day cooking.. and baking. Made an apple pie ( wanted to use them up ) . Made some puffs for filling with diet pudding for hubby's 'sweet, diabetic tooth. Made meatballs, Soup, egg salad, and chile. All stuff east to fix. 
Every piece of laundry but for what's on our backs is done. 
We have a huge generator and a fuel tank full for it... so all Ok in that area. However I don't like to use the oven (electric) or the 'big-drain' appliances if I don't have to. 

The big concern is trees... we've got some biggies and old ones...hope they 'stay-put'!

I just came to realize that Wed is hubby's oxygen delivery... hope that works out! We get a confirmation call every Mon. He also has a couple of small portables available. If there is going to be a delay he 'can' put the big tank down a couple of 'units'/notches'...whatever the amount of 'delivery' is ..to stretch the supply out. For those of you familiar with oxygen...no, he does not use the converter. He had one to start but he didn't like it at all . Noise kept him awake and the 'dryness' of that system made his nose sore. The tank has worked out better for him. ......except, of course in situations such as this!!!! 

Of course if phone service goes out I'll have no internet access. 

I pray everyone stays safe and sound! 

( Pat, I've fretted over your decision to stay at home! I hope by now you've changed your mind!!!! )


----------



## MaryH

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Got the last of the 'odds and ends' of outside work done when I got home from the Vet appt. Then I spent most of the day cooking.. and baking. Made an apple pie ( wanted to use them up ) . Made some puffs for filling with diet pudding for hubby's 'sweet, diabetic tooth. Made meatballs, Soup, egg salad, and chile. All stuff east to fix.
> Every piece of laundry but for what's on our backs is done.
> We have a huge generator and a fuel tank full for it... so all Ok in that area. However I don't like to use the oven (electric) or the 'big-drain' appliances if I don't have to.
> 
> The big concern is trees... we've got some biggies and old ones...hope they 'stay-put'!
> 
> I just came to realize that Wed is hubby's oxygen delivery... hope that works out! We get a confirmation call every Mon. He also has a couple of small portables available. If there is going to be a delay he 'can' put the big tank down a couple of 'units'/notches'...whatever the amount of 'delivery' is ..to stretch the supply out. For those of you familiar with oxygen...no, he does not use the converter. He had one to start but he didn't like it at all . Noise kept him awake and the 'dryness' of that system made his nose sore. The tank has worked out better for him. ......except, of course in situations such as this!!!!
> 
> Of course if phone service goes out I'll have no internet access.
> 
> I pray everyone stays safe and sound!
> 
> ( Pat, I've fretted over your decision to stay at home! I hope by now you've changed your mind!!!! )


Praying that your trees stay upright, Terry, and that your husband's oxygen gets delivered on schedule. Stay safe and keep us posted.


----------



## KAG

Oh Paula! I feel better already knowing you are praying for all of us. Thanks, sweetie.
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, I decided to take the advice of those who suggested to fill plastic sandwich bags up with water and put them in the freezer. I just tried to open up the freezer and somehow I almost froze the freezer door shut! And, I wasn't done yet filling up more bags!:HistericalSmiley:

Paula, could you please say a little prayer that my sweet hubby wakes up from his nap that was supposed to be over around seven o'clock? He and Snowball are sleeping like logs down in the family room. Nobody has had dinner yet ... and, it is going on ten o'clock. And, then we still need to give Snowball a bath ... do two loads of laundry ... and take showers ourselves. I just want some sleep before this storm hits!

Kerry, darn ... they are still talking on CNN about the windows being sucked out! Professor Nicholas Coch is a coastal geologist talking and explaining how serious this storm is. I am so worried about you guys. : (


----------



## plenty pets 20

I hope everyone makes it through this storm safely, but it does sound bad.
Pat, You don't have near enough ready for days and days of power outages, no drinkable water, if your home holds up. Get out while you can. I don't think this is anything like Irene and will be far worse. I have been though 8 days with out power, but we didn't have the flooding you are going to have or the wind. 
Sending Thoughts and prayers for all , Edie


----------



## ann80

Checking in from CT. Our entire shoreline has a mandatory evacuation & school closures for the next 2-3 days. We are located 40 min from the beach so we should be fine in terms of flooding. Even before last years storm Irene we purchased a generator & everything here is gas, so able to cook & use gas fireplace if needed. Just in case have Zoey's carrier & essentials are ready if Sandy decides to come in stronger then projected.

Wishing everyone a safe & peaceful storm passing....And Pat, "Ditto" what everyone else has stated.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Sue, You must be a wreck worrying about your son.I will pray he gets home safely and able to get some rest,ahhhh youth! 
My sister is out on the island with my Mom. At least she will be home with her because of the transportation LI RR and subways shut down. One of my brothers is in NJ and the other in Westchester and my son and daughter in law are near Baltimore.
Just worried about everyone and here too. We live about a mile from the coast, thankfully not on the water! but we have huge trees around the house Ugh!
I hope Pat has evacuated and that all stay safe and sound.


----------



## MaryH

Storm-related question ... since Halloween will probably get rained out is it okay to start eating the leftover candy now? Or is that considered a non-perishable food that I should save for later?

I think the stress of this storm is starting to get to me. I've been on the move since 6:30 this morning and still feeling wide awake. :w00t:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

We are 100% unprepared in some areas (like yard cleanup and the like) but have plenty of water, flashlights, blankets, and propane in the grill to make food so we should be ok. We aren't expecting anything but power loss.

Hope everyone else fairs ok!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

MaryH said:


> Storm-related question ... since Halloween will probably get rained out is it okay to start eating the leftover candy now? Or is that considered a non-perishable food that I should save for later?
> 
> I think the stress of this storm is starting to get to me. I've been on the move since 6:30 this morning and still feeling wide awake. :w00t:


Well, if you have Snicker Bars ... you can freeze them. Oh, that's right ... you ate the Ben and Jerry's ... so, I imagine you will eat the candy, too! Or, maybe a big dose of sugar from the Halloween candy will knock you out so that you can get some sleep!:HistericalSmiley:

I am like you, Mary ... I am feeling wide awake. We need to get some sleep soon. I hope you get some restful sleep. I think we will need it.


----------



## honeybun

I hope all you people in the affected areas stay safe and well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, we come to you with hearts that cry out, help us Lord, we need your almighty touch on this storm. Lord I pray you will have mercy on all my friends, protect them Lord. You know each heart, each fear, comfort them, give them a calm spirit as they wait on you. They need rest for their bodies, minds and spirits. Thank you for being beside each one of them, may they find sweet sleep even now trusting in you to bring them through once again. Lord you can calm the storms, protect your people, may your name be glorified. Thank you Lord for my precious spoiled maltese friends, we are family when one hurts we all hurt. Be with all their maltese babies, may they feel a calmness come over them like never before. 
I want to thank you for hearing all of our prayers, you have promised us that when two or three gather in your name you are there and hear our prayers.
Thank you Lord Jesus. Amen


----------



## angel's mom

Amen. Thank you, Paula


----------



## KAG

I just called Pat on her cell. Didn't even realize it's after midnight. She, Stan and Pat's Dad are going to move their cars a few blocks away inland. I think that's a good idea. If worse comes to worse, that's where they'll go. 
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I really hope Pat leaves she is really taking a chance. Kerry stay safe, love you


----------



## MalteseJane

Matilda's mommy said:


> I really hope Pat leaves she is really taking a chance. Kerry stay safe, love you


Ditto.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

PAT, please get out of there! Why chance it? Nothing is more important than your lives. I am so worried about you and all my SM friends back there. I pray you all stay safe.


----------



## MaryH

Amen, Paula. Thank you for the beautiful prayer.


----------



## The A Team

We got all the cars moved...except mine. Stan said if we have to get out tomorrow, I have all the dog stuff in my car. LOL....what he doesn't know is that it'll be just me and the dogs leaving because there's no more room for people. :blush:B)

We're staying, I'm beat and am going back to bed now. My dad says the tide was up 9 feed back in '91 - and it didn't come into our house then, so we may be ok. 

I'll keep you all posted....tomorrow.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, we come to you with hearts that cry out, help us Lord, we need your almighty touch on this storm. Lord I pray you will have mercy on all my friends, protect them Lord. You know each heart, each fear, comfort them, give them a calm spirit as they wait on you. They need rest for their bodies, minds and spirits. Thank you for being beside each one of them, may they find sweet sleep even now trusting in you to bring them through once again. Lord you can calm the storms, protect your people, may your name be glorified. Thank you Lord for my precious spoiled maltese friends, we are family when one hurts we all hurt. Be with all their maltese babies, may they feel a calmness come over them like never before.
> I want to thank you for hearing all of our prayers, you have promised us that when two or three gather in your name you are there and hear our prayers.
> Thank you Lord Jesus. Amen


Thank you, darling Paula. 

We ended up having a midnight dinner. And, now we are all settling down until morning. The current reports for this area are forecasting heavy rain around eight o'clock in the morning ... and, then heavier rain and high winds around noon. I think tomorrow night is supposed to be the worst. So, I think we need to try and get some sleep to be ready for everything tomorrow. I hope Snowball lets me sleep since he was sleeping for hours with Felix earlier! I'm sure he will.

I pray all of you get some rest tonight. Kerry, you know you can call me any time of the day or night ... even in the middle of the night. My phone is right next to me.


----------



## MaryH

Last load of laundry is in the washing machine and I have made the huge decision to switch to disposable potty pads until this storm and its effects have passed. Now I'm ready for bed! Good night all and stay safe. rayer:


----------



## pippersmom

Praying for everyone in the path of this monster storm. Even here in Ontario we are going to be impacted by this storm because of a system stalled over Ontario mixing with the hurricane coming up the coast and cold winds coming from the north. They are calling it a Frankenstorm. We are under a high wind warning beginning this evening with over 3 inches of rain expected so I can't even imagine what some of you guys are going through. Everyone.....stay safe and heed the warnings.


----------



## edelweiss

MaryH said:


> Last load of laundry is in the washing machine and I have made the huge decision to switch to disposable potty pads until this storm and its effects have passed. Now I'm ready for bed! Good night all and stay safe. rayer:


Holding you close in my heart & prayers Mary! You have done all you can & the rest is in God's hands! Sleep well, my friend & sweet puppies.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

It's amazing how fast things can change. Actually, thank God, I got a few hours sleep ... and, with thoughts that today would not be quite as bad as predicted ... at least that's what the local forecast left us with last night. Now I turn on the TV and the forecast has changed once again ... and, alas, for the worst. 

I just wish I could have convinced my sweet hubby to get some sand bags for the lower level of our town home. I will be devastated if our lower level floods. We went through a lot when our floors flooded before ... after a dishwasher mal functioned and flooded our kitchen on one level ... and, flooded the the lower level, too. 

And, I guess it wouldn't bother me as much if we hadn't worked so hard on the lower level right before Kerry came to visit. I was looking forward to enjoying the family room ... where all the chairs and the love seat sofa are recliners ... it's relaxing amd cozy ... especially when we light the fireplace. 

However ... and, on the other hand ... I know that our safety comes first. This is going to be a very dangerous storm. So, I will count my blessings and pray that all of my friends and family stay safe. And, I am going to try and go back to sleep for an hour. Both my guys are right beside me ... once again, sleeping like logs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Mary... you 'inspired' me to go out this AM and get some of the disposable pee-pads. I've pretty much switched to the re-usable, and though have a few of the others... think I should run out and get a back-up pack. I hadn't even given that a thought! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## vjw

This storm is supposed to be more powerful, have more energy than the 1991 storm.


----------



## bailey02

Keeping everyone in my prayers... Stay safe...


----------



## The A Team

ok:Girl power: We give up....it's 8:30am, we plan on leaving around noon....and we're taking our neighbors with us (I think)...they're deciding.


So sharon has 4 dogs, we have 6, my neighbor has 1 and my sister has a huge cat. ....ought to be very interesting....:blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Glad that you're leaving Pat. I would hate to see you on the news...."Lady stranded on roof with 6 Dogs!" Keep safe!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

The A Team said:


> ok:Girl power: We give up....it's 8:30am, we plan on leaving around noon....and we're taking our neighbors with us (I think)...they're deciding.
> 
> 
> So sharon has 4 dogs, we have 6, my neighbor has 1 and my sister has a huge cat. ....ought to be very interesting....:blink:


Sounds like "the ARK" will be pulling out shortly---You go girl & take those babies out of harm's way! :chili::chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I am so glad you're leaving...


----------



## Snowbody

The A Team said:


> ok:Girl power: We give up....it's 8:30am, we plan on leaving around noon....and we're taking our neighbors with us (I think)...they're deciding.
> 
> 
> So sharon has 4 dogs, we have 6, my neighbor has 1 and my sister has a huge cat. ....ought to be very interesting....:blink:


 Oh Pat, I'm soooooooooooooo relieved. :smheat: I just got up (sleepless night) and turned on the computer to check on you. I always think of New Orleans and what happened to people there, way beyond their control. You can make it into an adventure I know. The next tide cycle is supposed to be the worst according to reports. Nothing is worth all your lives. 
Now if we could just get Kerry out. Kerry, I'm praying for your safety. I feel that where you are in an apartment building is safer than in a house on the water but I don't want you stranded up high. Keep us posted.
Love and stay safe to everyone in this storms path. Indeed they're calling it Frankenstorm.


----------



## pippersmom

The A Team said:


> ok:Girl power: We give up....it's 8:30am, we plan on leaving around noon....and we're taking our neighbors with us (I think)...they're deciding.
> 
> 
> So sharon has 4 dogs, we have 6, my neighbor has 1 and my sister has a huge cat. ....ought to be very interesting....:blink:


:goodpost:


----------



## MaryH

Okay, now that we got Pat moving out is it time to work on Kerry?

Not much happening here yet other than light rain and some wind. About to run to Home Depot to get extenders for my rain gutter downspouts and a quick stop at the grocery store.

What's happening with our friends in Maryland, Delaware, New Jersey, Connecticut and Rhode Island?


----------



## edelweiss

I think Athens has taken pity on the EC as we have had bad weather today w/wind & rain! Not like you do for sure! Just a surprise for our moderate climate! 
Kerry, are you okay---or are you thinking of flying out to Orlando? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy

So glad you're leaving, Pat. Good call.

My sister & brother-in-law live in Bloomfield, NJ and I'm not quite sure how severely they will be affected (couldn't find much news directly on Bloomfield) but I did text her this morning and they are staying safe. They both work for Nordstrom and they are closed. Her husband is staying the night tonight at his Nordstrom store in case of flooding (he is the housekeeping manager there) so that is probably a safe choice.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

My very elderly Mother and her caretaker, my oldest Daughter and in Paramus and River Edge, NJ. I am here in Lancaster PA where we are expecting the worse as well in NJ. Everything is shut down and to a standstill and the worst is expected in the later part of this afternoon into the midnight hours. Hoping for the best that we do not lose power for any lenghth of time. Sump Pump is working well and hope that it keeps up. Otherwise, it will be a real mess. We have four animals, 2 Dogs, and 2 Cats and there is a shelter set up but not close to our area. We will be praying for everyone who is will affected by this horrendous storm.


----------



## fran

Here in the midwest Roux, Skylar, Ellie and myself are praying for our fluff's families affected by this storm. Hoping that everything is well and that your all safe


----------



## CloudClan

We are getting a lot of rain, and a bit of wind, and hearing a lot of sirens, but we are all good, here for now. Just hoping to keep our power and that the water that is rising in our back yard doesn't come any closer to the house or knock down any of our pretty trees. 

So glad Pat is getting out. I am praying for everyone in the path of the storm, but knowing where she is, it was making me very nervous and she was the first person I thought of today when our friends called to check on us.


----------



## ckanen2n

Everyone be safe!
Pat - So glad you have decided to get out ahead of the storm. Your family and babies are just too precious to risk it!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Hope everyone will be safe.

Pat, run for the hill......rising water and hurricane force winds are no picnic.


----------



## SammieMom

I am praying for all of you caught in the path of this storm. I am so upset that your going through this. I am emailing everyone I know checking on them! I know how you feel. I have dealt with hurricanes ALL my life. The waiting is the pits. I stayed one year and it was the scariest night of my life, your helpless and the horrendous winds -- never again. And we didn't even have bad floods that night either. If your within 20 miles of the ocean my advise is drive WEST, find any old hole in the wall, who cares. I think what keeps people home in a storm is thought of not being able to get back home for days. The EM won't come help you till its safe. This storm reminds me of Hurricane Floyd in size, one from way back. 
Take care of yourselves. Praying for you all!!

Sue-I take it you evacuated NYC, correct?


----------



## ladodd

All of our friends that are in the path of this storm are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that you all remain safe.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

Be safe..my prayers are with you and yours. Right now in Kingsport TN, we are getting wind and the temperature is dropping. Calling for snow today, tomorrow and tomorrow night. None of us are safe from all of this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I just woke:blink: it's 9:30 here, I had a restless night praying for all of you, I'll be checking in all day, it seems so strange here 89 today and all of you are going through so much I wish I could bring each of you here. 
Kerry please take care of yourself, I know the Lord has his arms around you and Steve and the girls. Love you
PAT I AM SOOOOOO GLAD YOU ARE LEAVING< BETTER TO BE SAFE THEN SORRY< LOVE YOU


----------



## MaryH

Wind is definitely starting to pick up around here, rain is getting to be more than a drizzle and some of the coastal areas are starting to report power outages. But it still seems rather anticlimatic compared to the weekend of prep work. I hope it stays anticlimatic!


----------



## maggieh

Hoping and praying that everyone stays safe. Pat, glad you're getting out of there.

Here in Chicago we actually have lakeshore flood warnings for tonight through Tuesday night with 60 mph winds and 30 ft waves as a result of Sandy. I know that's nothing compared to what the east coast is getting, but it does illustrate the magnitude of this storm.


----------



## chichi

Here in Delaware,we're also expected to get a direct hit, not as bad as Pat, (so glad she left)but pretty bad. We also have large trees in our yard and a creek that overflows. Expecting power to go out eventually the worst is supposed to come in tonight, but the winds are really picking up and we already got 3-4 inches of rain and are expecting 10 or more. We're just going to ride it out. We will leave if we have to but hope we don't have to!!


----------



## mysugarbears

The A Team said:


> ok:Girl power: We give up....it's 8:30am, we plan on leaving around noon....and we're taking our neighbors with us (I think)...they're deciding.
> 
> 
> So sharon has 4 dogs, we have 6, my neighbor has 1 and my sister has a huge cat. ....ought to be very interesting....:blink:



Glad to hear that you have decided to evacuate and you should be on the road now and hopefully your not stuck in traffic. Check in when you can.


----------



## mysugarbears

Praying for everyone that is in the path of the storm. Stay safe and check in when you can.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I just spoke with Kerry and asked her to check in here. I am happy to hear that the staff and management are in their apartment building. And, there are a lot of police cruisers driiving around the streets. So, at least she, Steve, and the girls ... and, their neighbors are not alone. However, I am still going to worry about our Kerry, Steve, Darla, Crisse, and Fallon.


----------



## The A Team

Ok, we got out....I've never driven through such deep water in my life and I drove all the way here with all kinds of engine lights on my dashboard!! I'm scared for my house, the water was so high when we left...we actually put our sofa up on top of the coffee table and the recliner on the end table. And it hasn't even started yet!! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## SammieMom

Glad to hear your all ok, I'm not sure where everyone is as far as surge but remember if you think you might want to leave, the time to do that is now- as roads can flood fast making it impossible to leave. It doesn't take long esp with full moon. That's what happened to us one year. I spent yesterday cleaning debris from my yard from this storm, and it was hundreds miles out in the ocean when went by us. Tells you size of this thing. I wish Kerry would evacuate.

Pat, you may not have survived higher water tonight. Thank god you left.


----------



## pammy4501

Stay safe everyone! Pat..glad you are out. Worry about the house later, nothing you can do about it anyway. We are all thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## maggieh

Pat - so very glad you are out and safe! Things can be replaced but you never can!!!


----------



## edelweiss

Thank God, Pat, for protection over you as you drove---driving in deeper water is never to be taken for granted! Did you all leave together? We are all relieved to know you are ok. I think this is going to be something you look back on and see you made the right decision. 
I feel badly about your home. . . and the homes of others that are in imminent danger, but am so, so glad you are not there. In my 67 yrs. I have come to realize that while stuff is important to our comfort in the end "it is all on the way to the dump." Sometimes it gets there quickly & sometimes slowly, but get there it will. That doesn't mean that it isn't precious to us, that we should not enjoy it---just that you are so much more important than your stuff. JMHO Stay safe, my friend.


----------



## KAG

We're doing ok, truly. It's the anticipation that's making me crazy. High tide is around 8pm, by then we should be getting the brunt of the storm. The tunnels are being shut down soon. So strange, the city that never sleeps. The NYSE will be closed tomorrow, as well. Con Edison will probably turn off all of Lower Manhattan's electricity tonight during high tide. My Crisse is handling the inclimate weather really well, I'm so happy for that. 

Thanks so much for prayers and good thoughts. Be safe, everyone. Spoke to Pat about 2 hours ago. She was on her way. God willing she and her babies will be safe and sound.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears

Pat glad to hear that your all ok. I know your worried about your house, but things can be replaced and lives can't. 

I hope and pray that Kerry, Steve and the girls stay safe, worried about them.

Stay safe everyone and don't forget to check in when you can.


----------



## edelweiss

Does anyone have info on: uniquelovdolce=Liza in the Bx? I know she doesn't post much here anymore but am concerned for her & her children.


----------



## SammieMom

Oh Kerry. The waiting is awful. I'm glad your baby is doing ok. They can get upset with storms. Are you in lower manhattan, I hope not. I don't know anything about being in high rises in hurricanes, just what I'm seeing on tv here that will be 100 MPH winds and 11 feet surge. That's why I wish you were leaving. But your there and I'll trust you know what's best. God bless you! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Thank God Pat got out. Kerry, I'm so concerned about you. And Liza. And Susan, do you live in an area that needs to be potentially evacuated?


----------



## Bibu

I'm glad you decided to get out of there Pat! Sometimes its hard to leave our material things behind because we have attachment to some of them but they are almost always all replaceable. They only thing we can't replace is the life of our loved ones. I'm gad you were able to tred through that high water and are safer now. How far inland did you go?

Kerry, I am glad you posted you are safe too. My best friend decided to stay in too in the building we lived in on 95 Wall but I'm really worried for her as she is alone with her kitty.  Almost everyone in the building evacuated and they placed sandbags around the building's glass doors. My biggest worry is that the winds create "suction channels" as the geologist on CNN explained that can possibly blow out windows downtown. I will continue to pray for your safety! rayer:


----------



## Bibu

edelweiss said:


> Does anyone have info on: uniquelovdolce=Liza in the Bx? I know she doesn't post much here anymore but am concerned for her & her children.


Last that I checked she was going to work today in Bklyn in a cab b/c public transportation is shut down.  I don't know how her work wasn't cancelled! I'm continuing to pray for her and for her baby on the way as well!


----------



## mysugarbears

edelweiss said:


> Does anyone have info on: uniquelovdolce=Liza in the Bx? I know she doesn't post much here anymore but am concerned for her & her children.




Unfortunately it was mandatory for Liza to go into to work at Con Ed and will probably be there until at least 8pm, possibly later. The kids are doing fine, but of course i still worry about her and the kids and Dolce.


----------



## SammieMom

edelweiss said:


> Does anyone have info on: uniquelovdolce=Liza in the Bx? I know she doesn't post much here anymore but am concerned for her & her children.


Sandi-I don't know about Lisa, but (Someone correct me if I'm wrong) I believe the num I heard was that up to 375,000 people left the city. Could been other areas.


----------



## MalteseJane

Glad you are out Pat. Don't worry about the house right now. A house you can replace. I hope you won't have to but for now it's you and the dogs and everybody who is with you that are important. 

Be safe everybody.


----------



## mysugarbears

Bibu said:


> Last that I checked she was going to work today in Bklyn in a cab b/c public transportation is shut down.  I don't know how her work wasn't cancelled! I'm continuing to pray for her and for her baby on the way as well!



Cory unfortunately Liza is considered a utility worker and she is required to work during emergencies. I think she was able to get a ride into work by someone, well that's what i gather by reading her FB.


----------



## HaleysMom

I am sending positive thoughts and prayers to everyone effected by the storm!


----------



## Bibu

mysugarbears said:


> Cory unfortunately Liza is considered a utility worker and she is required to work during emergencies. I think she was able to get a ride into work by someone, well that's what i gather by reading her FB.


Yeah Deb, I just figured that out after I posted! :smilie_tischkante: Didn't know how much detail we could post though.


----------



## Maisie and Me

So happy everyone is safe so far. Here on the south shore of ma it is just rainy, windy with BIG gusts but just gearing up. Our lights have flickered twice:w00t:.
So glad Pat is outta there:chili:and kerry is safe. My brother in Westchester said a tree fell on his next door neighbors house, said the noise was really scarey.
Heard Comcast is out in some areas. MBTA just stopped service.
Everyone be safe.rayer:
Just waiting for DH to get home. Hospitals don't shut down.Patients are cancelling left and right so hopefully he will get out early.


----------



## Snowbody

Kerry - please take care. I really wish you had left. Just in case elevators and power are off. Love you!! So glad Pat got out. I think that Liza was assigned to Rye (in Westchester) today rather than brooklyn. Assuming someone was going to drive her there. I think she lives in a safe zone though.

No, we didn't evacuate. We're not in an evacuation zone even though we're about a block from the river we're high up and in a high rise. I walked to the river this morning and there are white caps on the river :w00t: and the piers at the 79th Street boat basin are underwater and some water's coming over the sea wall and the storm won't hit near here until tonight!! We're fine in the apartment and my son went to work to produce weather for the CBS station so he'll be there for days...probably. Highest tide is tonight and the storm is getting more powerful and wider as it's turning into a nor'easter. 

Very sad news though.:smcry: My sister in law lives in south NJ and she evacuated her home yesterday but went this morning to pick up a few more things. She found out the the bridge near her washed out and her house is under water. She thinks she'll have lost everything. She had grabbed important papers, etc. and a few clothes. So very happy that she had the smarts to get out when she did before it was too late. She could have been trapped. 

I can't believe all of this and the real brunt of the storm hasn't hit. Winds supposed to be 90mph; 115 mph gusts. Please take care and listen to warnings:mellow:


----------



## mysugarbears

Jim Cantore is at Battery Park in Lower Manhattan, i think that's where Kerry lives. I sure do wish her, Steve and the girls would leave.

Stay safe everyone. Sandy is now officially a hurricane.


----------



## SammieMom

Thanks for the update Sue. I thought maybe you were in Vermont. I will still worry about you guys. :wub: Glad your son is safe and you wont be worrying about him and no way to call him. I'm trying to rem if we lost cell phones last time.


----------



## MaryH

Just lost power. Now the fun begins. NOT!!


----------



## SammieMom

Bless your heart Mary, its a really wide one so you start seeing effects way before landfall.


----------



## KAG

Holy crap! A crane is dangling off a building under construction on 57th and 7th. This is midtown Manhattan.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> Holy crap! A crane is dangling off a building under construction on 57th and 7th. This is midtown Manhattan.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


I know, Kerry. It's that crazy high building they're putting up across from Carnegie Hall. I think they said they're at the 75th floor of a 90 floor building. So frightening to see it dangling there. That whole site doesn't look like they tacked it down enough for this storm:w00t: Hate those cranes. I once saw one collapse in front of my eyes and will never forget it.


----------



## vjw

KAG said:


> Holy crap! A crane is dangling off a building under construction on 57th and 7th. This is midtown Manhattan.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


. . . and the 106 mph winds haven't hit the skyscrapers yet.


----------



## SammieMom

Often it's all about being used to prepping for these storms as far as aftermath/damage.Thats crane is crazy. Gosh I hope it stays on the building.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

KAG said:


> Holy crap! A crane is dangling off a building under construction on 57th and 7th. This is midtown Manhattan.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Kerry I'm so worried for you. Are you sure you're going to be ok? Is there time to still evacuate?


----------



## vjw

Anyone along Lake Huron? There's potential for 38 ft. waves.


----------



## WeeGrace

For all those affected by the hurricane I hopeyou all stay safe and well during the next couple of days. Will think and pray for you all xx


----------



## Summergirl73

Just checking in from Virginia. It's raining pretty good here now. It is a COLD rain! The wind isn't too bad, but it does seem to gust a bit. Projections here are only averaging tonight about 50 mph gusts, so as bad as that is, it's about 1/2 what the folks up north are potentially looking at. 

So glad that Pat decided to leave, but my thoughts are with you Sue, Kerry and all of our SM family in harms way. Please be safe. Protect your life before your "things"!


----------



## pippersmom

vjw said:


> Anyone along Lake Huron? There's potential for 38 ft. waves.


 If you're talking about Lake Huron as in the great lakes, I'm about an hour inland from the shore but my nephew lives right on the shore and he works at the Nuclear Power Plant which is right on the shore. I hope you're talking about a different Lake Huron.


----------



## KAG

Crystal honey, we're ok. 

Our building manager is shutting off our electricity by 6 pm. I'll post when I can. I'm sorry for everyone affected by this. Please stay safe.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxo


----------



## vjw

pippersmom said:


> If you're talking about Lake Huron as in the great lakes, I'm about an hour inland from the shore but my nephew lives right on the shore and he works at the Nuclear Power Plant which is right on the shore. I hope you're talking about a different Lake Huron.





Kathy, I hope it's a typo, but here's a link to the tweet I read. After thinking about it, he probably meant three to eight feet. You and/or your nephew might want to investigate. This is from a weather channel employee. I haven't heard anyone on TV talk about the nuclear power plant threat and this is another thing to be concerned about. Thinking about the impacts from this is literally making feel sick. I am going to re-think my interest in meteorology after this is over.


https://twitter.com/twc_shawn/status/262987005691035648


----------



## pippersmom

vjw said:


> Kathy, I hope it's a typo, but here's a link to the tweet I read. After thinking about it, he surely meant three to eight feet. You and/or your nephew might want to investigate. This is from a weather channel employee. I haven't heard anyone on TV talk about the nuclear power plant threat and this is another thing to be concerned about. Thinking about the impacts from this is literally making feel sick. I am going to re-think my interest in meteorology after this is over.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/twc_shawn/status/262987005691035648


Our weather channel said the winds will be coming out of the north/northeast, so hopefully that will take the waves away from the power plant but I am clueless as to how these things work. I can't imagine Lake Huron having 38 ft waves. Hopefully its a typo. Its so cold here right now!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Just checked on WNBC News on Computer, the Crane that Kerry was referring to collapsed and is just dangling.


----------



## bailey02

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Just checked on WNBC News on Computer, the Crane that Kerry was referring to collapsed and is just dangling.


I just saw this on the news!!!


----------



## Summergirl73

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Just checked on WNBC News on Computer, the Crane that Kerry was referring to collapsed and is just dangling.


 
Oh No!


----------



## SammieMom

I read several things today about great lakes having really high waves. we had really high surf in central Florida when sandy went by us and it was hundreds of miles away, so who knows. they can have far reaching effects.

here is what I read:
Stiff north to northeasterly winds will drive Lake Huron waters and wave action toward the lower Michigan shoreline Friday into Saturday. At peak Friday evening, waves can reach between 6 and 10 feet from Thunder Bay to Port Hope
but there was another one saying 38', but sounds too high to me. 

I meant to reply to Kathy....lol.. 
​


----------



## sdubose

I am praying for all of ya'll. Stay save.


----------



## Snowbody

That as the collapse we were talking about. The crane was blown over from one side to the other and is perched precariously. They think it's too dangerous to fix in the midst of the storm. Very scary.


----------



## ann80

Just arrived home from work. I work less then a mile away & it was a difficult drive. Yes believe it or not my employer would rather risk the safety of his patients & his staff rather then close down like most of the state here in CT. We have heavy rain with wind gusts here at the moment 50mph (70mph at the shore). Still several more hours to go & thankful power is still on, although many nearby lost power several hrs ago.

Very happy to read Pat & crew have gone to safer grounds, very scarey! Kerry, Susan & everyone else prayers sent your way.


----------



## hoaloha

Please stay safe, our dear east coast friends. Thinking of and praying for you all :grouphug:


----------



## vjw

pippersmom said:


> Our weather channel said the winds will be coming out of the north/northeast, so hopefully that will take the waves away from the power plant but I am clueless as to how these things work. I can't imagine Lake Huron having 38 ft waves. Hopefully its a typo. Its so cold here right now!



I started to send a reply back to the person who sent out the tweet, but I know the weather experts are sleep deprived, overwhelmed, and stressed out. I just appreciate everything they are all doing.


----------



## edelweiss

It was probably meant to read 3 to 8 ft. waves!


----------



## MaryH

I just talked to Lynda in Rhode Island and she's without power now, too, but they're all okay.


----------



## pippersmom

SammieMom said:


> I read several things today about great lakes having really high waves. we had really high surf in central Florida when sandy went by us and it was hundreds of miles away, so who knows. they can have far reaching effects.
> 
> here is what I read:
> Stiff north to northeasterly winds will drive Lake Huron waters and wave action toward the lower Michigan shoreline Friday into Saturday. At peak Friday evening, waves can reach between 6 and 10 feet from Thunder Bay to Port Hope
> but there was another one saying 38', but sounds too high to me.
> 
> I meant to reply to Kathy....lol..
> ​


We're in Ontario just east of Lake Huron, so the winds SHOULD drive the waves south.


----------



## SammieMom

I worry about all of you if you lose power and this snow storm brewing behind storm. since your from the north you know more what to do. stay safe. 

btw, that is a big *** crane!. whew.
hugs!


----------



## bellapuppy

WOW! what a storm. We are praying for all of you and your fur babies involved in this thing. PLEASE get out if they tell you to. Hope you are well stocked. Keep us all informed as you are able. God Bless you all!
Maggie Bella, Trixie, Whisper and Janis


----------



## vjw

Wow, WOW!!! The 38 ft. waves forecast wasn't a mistake. The waves are already at 13 ft. on Lake Huron! This is crazy!!


----------



## Summergirl73

When they tell you this storm is wrapped in a cold front they aren't kidding. Here's a link for a picture of Skyline drive in Virginia . Yep that is SNOW. https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...35166533.25889.129478830432717&type=1&theater

Here's a map of the location: https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...s&ei=EfmOUOTlJ8T00gG-o4Fg&sqi=2&ved=0CJABELYD . Anticipating 6 -12" of snow by a.m.


----------



## vjw

Summergirl73 said:


> When they tell you this storm is wrapped in a cold front they aren't kidding. Here's a link for a picture of Skyline drive in Virginia . Yep that is SNOW. https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...35166533.25889.129478830432717&type=1&theater
> 
> Here's a map of the location: https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...s&ei=EfmOUOTlJ8T00gG-o4Fg&sqi=2&ved=0CJABELYD . Anticipating 6 -12" of snow by a.m.


Bridget, I remember when the "chatter" about this storm started with the meteorologists 8-9 days ago, and all the hype was about the Canadian cold front mixing with the moisture from the tropical storm and the concerns were about the snow impact. Look what this monster has evolved into!!!


----------



## honeybun

I hope all you people and your fluffs involved in this storm stay safe.


----------



## vjw

Because the situation is dire for so many people, I've been happy to see that meteorologists have been going after people who have been making jokes about this storm, but Piers Morgan tweeted something that made me chuckle. His tweet simply said: 

Election? What election?


----------



## SammieMom

Summergirl73 said:


> When they tell you this storm is wrapped in a cold front they aren't kidding. Here's a link for a picture of Skyline drive in Virginia . Yep that is SNOW. https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...35166533.25889.129478830432717&type=1&theater
> 
> Here's a map of the location: https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...s&ei=EfmOUOTlJ8T00gG-o4Fg&sqi=2&ved=0CJABELYD . Anticipating 6 -12" of snow by a.m.


Just saw Shoeshoe is ready for sking, it's november. whew!


----------



## Summergirl73

vjw said:


> Bridget, I remember when the "chatter" about this storm started with the meteorologists 8-9 days ago, and all the hype was about the Canadian cold front mixing with the moisture from the tropical storm and the concerns were about the snow impact. Look what this monster has evolved into!!!


 
Absolutely, I think it may surprise some folks at how cold it's going to get and how quickly!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I know Chicago's going to get hit pretty hard. Nothing like the East Coast, but still Sandy is affecting even my area. They are saying we should be expecting 50 + mph winds here starting this evening, temps dropping, and possible power outages. This storm is crazy. Before it's over, I wonder if at least 1/4 to 1/3 of the US will be without power. :w00t:


----------



## MalteseJane

vjw said:


> Because the situation is dire for so many people, I've been happy to see that meteorologists have been going after people who have been making jokes about this storm, but Piers Morgan tweeted something that made me chuckle. His tweet simply said:
> 
> Election? What election?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I just heard on the news that Catawba County College is cancelling classes for tonight due to winds. Catawba County is in the mountains of NC. Close enough to me in Charlotte to be on our news. Far reaching storm for sure.


----------



## TLR

The A Team said:


> ok:Girl power: We give up....it's 8:30am, we plan on leaving around noon....and we're taking our neighbors with us (I think)...they're deciding.
> 
> 
> So sharon has 4 dogs, we have 6, my neighbor has 1 and my sister has a huge cat. ....ought to be very interesting....:blink:


So glad to hear this. I have been at work all day worring about you. I am so thrilled you got out of there. Be safe, praying your home is spared and for all those in harms way.


----------



## Snowbody

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I know Chicago's going to get hit pretty hard. Nothing like the East Coast, but still Sandy is affecting even my area. They are saying we should be expecting 50 + mph winds here starting this evening, temps dropping, and possible power outages. This storm is crazy. Before it's over, I wonder if at least 1/4 to 1/3 of the US will be without power. :w00t:


Check the baby statistics in 9 months. :w00t: 
Can't believe what a big swath all these weather situations are covering. From the Midwest to Canada! It looks brutal in South Jersey at the oceanfront communities. So glad Pat got out of there. People are saying they've never seen anything like it.
On tv, I'm seeing the water creep up at Battery Park and they expect 10-12 feet at high tide in about two hours. Thinking of you Kerry.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I thought of her as well...and Linda in NYC. Hope they are ok. Sue should know about Linda. I will email her too.




edelweiss said:


> Does anyone have info on: uniquelovdolce=Liza in the Bx? I know she doesn't post much here anymore but am concerned for her & her children.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

PAT, SO GLAD YOU LEFT!!!! You were scaring me.


----------



## honeybun

Not sure if this is correct but we are getting reports here that it has become a superstorm


----------



## Matilda's mommy

((((((KERRY))))))) I am soooooo worried, please Lord keep your hands on my dear friends, protect them Lord.
I am so worried about Linda has anyone talked with her?
Gosh all of you are going through so much makes me:crying: all I can do is pray, oh how I wish I could help you all.
Just want you to know I love you and am praying.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, here I've been worried about water flooding our lower level where we have our family room, den, bathroom, and laundry room. (and, a storage room)

About an hour ago, while I was upstairs getting ready to take a shower ... Felix announces that water is coming through our front door and completely soaked the carpet near the door! :w00t: Hah ... that's a level higher up than downstairs! And, in order to enter through the front door ... one has to climb up at least a dozen steps outside! It has been raining so hard that our little *porchette* was flooded with water! :w00t:

Then, after I finish taking my shower ... Felix announces that water is coming in through the roof over our box window in the living room! When I was coming down the steps I asked him where the sound of water running was coming from! Poor Snowball's steps that he uses to go up on his bed to the window is also soaked. 

So, I guess we will be hanging out in the living room and kitchen instead of cozying up in the family room tonight. Felix has to keep on emptying the pails filling up with water. 

However, we are still counting our blessings ... and, we still have power. It is only seven-thirty here and the worst part of the storm is yet to come.

The Federal Government and transportation services are closed again tomorrow. 

Things are a lot worse for so many of our friends enduring this storm right now.


----------



## SammieMom

Hope you all are ok. Maybe you can't post anymore. I saw a Chelsa street 4 story apartment building wall fell down in NYC. Don't know where, maybe an older structure. 
Praying your safe and and storm weakens as they can do once on shore during the night. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## SammieMom

Oh no Marie. I am so sorry. :wub: sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## jmm

Roo hasn't blown away yet...lots of wind...a bit of rain...I'd anticipate we lose power any time now, but we should be just fine.


----------



## michellerobison

My internet has been intermittent due to high winds but checking in to see if everyone is ok. Glad Pat bugged out with the fluffs.Hoping Sue, Kerry and Linda are all safe and warm in NY. I'll keep checking in..


----------



## Maglily

Rocky's Mom said:


> PAT, SO GLAD YOU LEFT!!!! You were scaring me.


Me too! I couldn't think of anything else all morning. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## mysugarbears

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, here I've been worried about water flooding our lower level where we have our family room, den, bathroom, and laundry room. (and, a storage room)
> 
> About an hour ago, while I was upstairs getting ready to take a shower ... Felix announces that water is coming through our front door and completely soaked the carpet near the door! :w00t: Hah ... that's a level higher up than downstairs! And, in order to enter through the front door ... one has to climb up at least a dozen steps outside! It has been raining so hard that our little *porchette* was flooded with water! :w00t:
> 
> Then, after I finish taking my shower ... Felix announces that water is coming in through the roof over our box window in the living room! When I was coming down the steps I asked him where the sound of water running was coming from! Poor Snowball's steps that he uses to go up on his bed to the window is also soaked.
> 
> So, I guess we will be hanging out in the living room and kitchen instead of cozying up in the family room tonight. Felix has to keep on emptying the pails filling up with water.
> 
> However, we are still counting our blessings ... and, we still have power. It is only seven-thirty here and the worst part of the storm is yet to come.
> 
> The Federal Government and transportation services are closed again tomorrow.
> 
> Things are a lot worse for so many of our friends enduring this storm right now.



Marie i'm so sorry to hear about the water coming into your house, you, Felix and Snowball stay safe. :grouphug:




jmm said:


> Roo hasn't blown away yet...lots of wind...a bit of rain...I'd anticipate we lose power any time now, but we should be just fine.



Well i'm glad to hear that Roo hasn't blown away.  Stay safe and check in when you can. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily

SammieMom said:


> Hope you all are ok. Maybe you can't post anymore. I saw a Chelsa street 4 story apartment building wall fell down in NYC. Don't know where, maybe an older structure.
> Praying your safe and and storm weakens as they can do once on shore during the night.
> Hugs!!!


 
that is so scary, I just saw it on tv. they are saying it is too early to say why, could be shoddy workmanship, under construction, water damage, either way it's scary for those inside.


----------



## honeybun

have just heard here that Atlantic has gone it is under water.


----------



## honeybun

Atlantic City I mean.


----------



## Snowbody

Rocky's Mom said:


> I thought of her as well...and Linda in NYC. Hope they are ok. Sue should know about Linda. I will email her too.


Linda should be fine. She's relocated herself and Bounce to her BF's apartment and they aren't in an evacuation zone. We e-mailed back and forth earlier.



SammieMom said:


> Hope you all are ok. Maybe you can't post anymore. I saw a Chelsa street 4 story apartment building wall fell down in NYC. Don't know where, maybe an older structure.
> Praying your safe and and storm weakens as they can do once on shore during the night.
> Hugs!!!


Wow - I've been watching the news all day and they didn't report on this. My husband passes it on his way to work every day at Chelsea Piers. Supposedly had very high rental apts in it.:w00t: Looks like an old tenement building that they fixed up...maybe sub par
And the crane that collapsed is swinging and swaying much more than before.

Are we having fun yet??? The wind has picked up so high within the last hour but luckily beside power flashes we haven't lost it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, the ceiling over the window box has just collapsed and our carpeting is getting soaked. And, the wall paper is getting ruined. I guess the water will be going down to the lower level anyway. This is going to be a long, long night.

I was talking to Kerry on the phone and we were disconnected. She texted me and said the power just went out.


----------



## LinzFair

I'm in Boston, we have power still and our house is okay, but there are very very large super old trees that have just fallen over at the root on our street. I've never seen anything like it ! 

I'm thinking of all of you who have had to evacuate, you must be so worried about your homes.


----------



## Maglily

I was just texting Kerry too, we are keeping her busy. The power was on, then a second later the power was off. She said things are going pretty well overall.


----------



## edelweiss

It is almost 2:30 AM in Athens & just checking in to see how everyone is doing. Sounds like everyone is managing to keep together. Thank you God! It will definitely be a long night coming. Big hugs to all.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh Marie... sounds like you're getting hard hit! I'm so sorry, Hon. We went thru a lot of damage last year.. whole outter wall in Dining room had water running down it..sofa soaked, drapes ruined etc. Our basement got flooded... had to rip up carpet, etc.

No FUN!!! When we had insurance guy check the Dining room , he said we weren't covered because it was all 'cosmetic' and coverage was only for 'structural' damage! I said 'Well, if water is running down INSIDE..how do we know there's not water on the other side (within the framework) and if o what about future mold issue!?. He said he would send someone out with a meter that measures if dampness within the wall. Sure enough!! in some areas the guy said it was SOAKED! He turned report into insurance agent and we did get paid to repair! Sooo keep that in mind!


----------



## Aarianne

Winds have been picking up in Toronto and a woman was killed by a sign that came loose in the wind. I was last out around 6:45pm with the dogs and I made sure they did everything they needed to so we wouldn't need to go out again. Power has been out in a few parts of Toronto. Otherwise I don't think it's too bad around here so far as long as you're inside.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

We had some high winds and rain today but nothing terrible. 
However, this evening those winds sure have increased... and the gusts scared the bejeebers out of me at first. :w00t: I keep hearing stuff hit against the house but so far , no big problems.
We still have power though many areas in our county are now losing it. I'll be shocked if we can get thru the night without losing it.

My little twirps are a bit 'concerned' with the high winds but doing Ok... of course they don't let me out of their sight.

I think getting Naddie to go out for potty before bed is going to be a challenge... wish she'd do a pee pad! I might even try to get her to try it. I don't cherish going out with her!!! 

Geesh right now the wind is really roaring!!! but thankfully not even a flicker of the lights! :aktion033:

I pray everyone stays safe and sound!!


----------



## Maglily

Aarianne said:


> Winds have been picking up in Toronto and a woman was killed by a sign that came loose in the wind. I was last out around 6:45pm with the dogs and I made sure they did everything they needed to so we wouldn't need to go out again. Power has been out in a few parts of Toronto. Otherwise I don't think it's too bad around here so far as long as you're inside.


 
that's so sad about the woman. I have friends in Toronto and Waterloo, they don't have any power in Waterloo and the wind is picking up, they are concerned about their tall trees staying put. My friends in TO are downtown, I hope they are OK. Another friend in TO has posted on fb so things seem OK there.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

We just a couple of very rapid power outages here in Pa. Hopefully the power does not go out during the night. So far, there has not been too much damage that has been reported. Back in NJ, they really got hit a lot worse.


----------



## ckanen2n

I am so sorry about those of you suffering damage from wind and water! Please be safe and thank goodness for insurance! God bless you all!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

This is just beyond belief! I'll be so glad when this is finally over!!

Marie I'm so sorry. Your house is really getting hit hard.


----------



## SammieMom

Sue, I hate the wind. The one I stayed in went all night sounding like grinding. Your so lucky you have power. Saying its about to peak. High tide over. Hopefully it won't be as catrophic wind wise. I think Sue & Kerry are safer in high rise buildings. I don't know about the flooding in from ocean, but winds could have been worse, so hoping the dangerous 100 mile winds will not manifest in NYC. That's a whole diff animal. 
Thanks Sue for posting. So glad you and Kerry are safe. How's Tyler doing? Sleeping ?


----------



## Snowbody

Just heard back from Kerry. She said, "Doing ok. Power went off around 8pm. No water, no gas. Still ok." I also heard from Pat and she's about 50 miles west of her house so should be out of harms way. A crazy night. Nothing matters other than everyone being safe. Tyler's such a little champ.:wub: Doesn't affect him at all and we just had a playdate in the hall. I'll post pix when I charge the camera and get some time to upload. So cute but the other dogs were more agitated.


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - I'm so sorry. Just read this after I posted about Kerry. Just what you didn't need. I am so glad that Felix is home with you. I know he'll protect you. Hope that rain dies down. It's much more wind than rain here but I know this storm is many different things in many places. Sending hugs!!!!


----------



## SammieMom

Sue-Sounds like jersey got a lot erosion. And there reporting there is lot water in manhattan. :w00t: I wonder if you are stuck inside a couple days.


----------



## Sylie

Oh, my dear sweet friends. I am so worried about you. I honestly do not know what to say...so I will just send hugs your way. I just hope that each and every one of you will come out of this unscathed...and with a good story to tell down the line. Holding you close in my heart :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## SammieMom

I wonder how MaryH's area is doing? She lost power earlier. Its so cold up there with no power. That's bad.


----------



## mysugarbears

SammieMom said:


> I wonder how MaryH's area is doing? She lost power earlier.



Hopefully she'll be able to update soon and i'm worried about Lindsay too.

Continuing to keep everyone in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## vjw

Aarianne said:


> Winds have been picking up in Toronto and a woman was killed by a sign that came loose in the wind. I was last out around 6:45pm with the dogs and I made sure they did everything they needed to so we wouldn't need to go out again. Power has been out in a few parts of Toronto. Otherwise I don't think it's too bad around here so far as long as you're inside.



I actually signed on to tell everyone to be careful around trees because I'm reading a lot of reports of injuries from tree limbs and fatalities from blown over trees. With the amount of water from the storm, the ground is saturated and muddy. The roots have nothing to hang onto, and the trees topple over easily. If they have their leaves, it's even worse. 

So we need to watch for flying debris also. I'm in central Ky, and we're having some strong wind gusts with rain and snow.


----------



## MalteseJane

I am checking this thread on and off. So sorry Marie for your damage. Hope it does not get worse.:grouphug::grouphug:
View attachment 104825


all of you !


----------



## mysugarbears

I forgot...saying extra prayers for Tammy and her family since her husband Eric is unfortunately out working in this mess and Liza who is stuck at Con Ed working and couldn't go home at 8 like she was supposed to because there was no way for her to get home and be with her family. 
:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Marie, I am so sorry to hear about your house!! I hope the rain dies down soon... stay safe, everyone... thinking of those of you on the East Coast....


----------



## maggieh

Marie, I am so sorry you are going through this. I'm glad you are not by yourself - praying this calms down soon for all of you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Oh Marie, I'm so sorry, it's going to be a long night for many of you, Marie I bet you wanted to kick Felix in the butt for not getting sand bags,lol
It seems so unreal being here, it's so calm and warm, makes me feel guilty in a weird way.
Wish there was something I could do.
Marie make sure you don't get to stressed you won't get rest, you need your rest.


Kerry I have been so worried about you, Steve and the girls, tomorrow is going to be a nightmare for many of you. Sue I'm glad your ok, looking forward to seeing the video

To all the rest of you a big HUG

Prayers coming your ways, stay safe, love you


----------



## Snowbody

I heard from Mary H. I think hopefully she's asleep by now. She did lose power but had all her supplies and the wood stove going. Her basement was dry and she didn't need her generator yet. Said mostly wind, not as much rain, as it is here.


----------



## sophie

Marie, I am so sorry about your home. If you can, take some pictures. Praying for everyone in harm's way and that you all stay safe. Hurricanes are bad enough, but they always seems worse at night. During Isaac we could hear stuff blowing around, but couldn't see anything - made it so much more scary. Stay safe!


----------



## SammieMom

Thank you Sue. This is one big storm we still had winds here this am. Pretty sure from sandy. It's getting late. Hopefully you all get some naps tonight. Gosh I hope it will not be too bad in am for you water wise.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Tammy is fine but without power. We have power here but due to a wiring hook-up no one else on our street does.


----------



## Grace'sMom

rayer:rayer:rayer:
We are praying for everyone in the storm.... 

:grouphug:


----------



## Bibu

I'm so sorry to hear about your house Marie. It seems like you have been hit pretty hard. I am glad the rest of the crew is doing well even without power. Still praying for the many people caught in the middle of this horrible storm.


----------



## sdubose

Just wanted to check on everyone. Been watching the storm coverage. So thankful everyone is checking on each other. So Sorry Maria, for the damage to your home. Ya'll just stay safe for now. Everything else can be repaired. If you still have power be careful with the water problem. I saw in past messages that ya'llheard from Kerry. Has anyone heard from Pat. Lately? I will continue to pray for ya'll. If I can do anything just let me know.


----------



## dntdelay

I am praying that everyone will get through this safe and sound.


----------



## michellerobison

Been watching storm coverage all day ,thinking of so many and what they're going through. Even tougher will be once it's over and trying to be safe in the midst of power outages and flooding...


----------



## Snowbody

Pat normally goes to bed pretty early and i'm sure she's exhausted. Was up very late last nite and then the move today. Last i heard she was relocated and fine. Hope for more in morning. It's now 11:30pm here.


----------



## Sylie

Good night my dear friends. I hope with all my heart that you will all be safe and warm. :sLo_grouphug3:Good night, and may the bliss of sleep bring you sweet dreams.


----------



## sophie

Marie, when I said take pictures of the damage I meant for insurance purposes. When I reread my post it sounded like I wanted you to take pictures to share with us! Just wanted to clarify. 

I worry about all my SM family so much, my stomach is in knots and my anxiety is off the charts. I can't wait for this storm to be done and know for sure everyone is okay! Love you all!

Linda


----------



## Snowbody

I have to say that I am SO impressed with the preparedness in our region. Really stellar and preventive. As much of a pain it is shutting down major systems (bus, subway, tunnels) I truly believe it's saving lives. I can't stop thinking of Katrina and the flooding and how people bitched and moaned about over prep for Irene when it wasn't as bad in this region (but of course devastating in New England). I'm so glad they didn't let that deter them from doing what they had to this time and doling out warnings. I just wish everyone had obeyed. There have been people who had to be rescued because they didn't leave their homes. Stupid to risk their lives and rescuers.
Think I'm going to turn in soon. My son's still working at CBS since 2 this afternoon and I'm pretty sure he'll be working through tomorrow. He'll be safe in the broadcast center. Sending you all hugs of thanks and prayers for safety.


----------



## sophie

Sue, I couldn't agree more! No hurricanes should be taken lightly. When Isaac came through here earlier this year, it was "just" a Cat 1 - people thought no big deal. Well, the way it came in it pushed the lake water into a town not far from me and flooded hundreds of homes - at least they were able to get in and get those who stayed out along with their pets. It was an area that had never flooded, but was outside levee protection. You just never know. We've learned so much since Katrina and are so much better protected, and also now have much so much more help for people to evacuate with their pets. People were criticized for leaving their pets behind, but those who had to rely on public transportation to get out were not allowed to bring their pets with them and shelters and most hotels would not allow pets - even out of state. Then after the fact when the city was evacuated by force (some at gun point) they were refused their right to take their pets with them. When we evacuated for Katrina, people were sneaking their pets in the hotels. When we evacuated for Gustav we had a reservation at a hotel who said they were allowing pets, but when we arrived they refused to check us in and we had to find another hotel. Did I say how much I hate hurricanes? Sorry for the ramble - nervous energy or the crazy effects I'm having from this flu shot.

Linda


----------



## Snowbody

sophie said:


> Sue, I couldn't agree more! No hurricanes should be taken lightly. When Isaac came through here earlier this year, it was "just" a Cat 1 - people thought no big deal. Well, the way it came in it pushed the lake water into a town not far from me and flooded hundreds of homes - at least they were able to get in and get those who stayed out along with their pets. It was an area that had never flooded, but was outside levee protection. You just never know. We've learned so much since Katrina and are so much better protected, and also now have much so much more help for people to evacuate with their pets. People were criticized for leaving their pets behind, but those who had to rely on public transportation to get out were not allowed to bring their pets with them and shelters and most hotels would not allow pets - even out of state. Then after the fact when the city was evacuated by force (some at gun point) they were refused their right to take their pets with them. When we evacuated for Katrina, people were sneaking their pets in the hotels. When we evacuated for Gustav we had a reservation at a hotel who said they were allowing pets, but when we arrived they refused to check us in and we had to find another hotel. Did I say how much I hate hurricanes? Sorry for the ramble - nervous energy or the crazy effects I'm having from this flu shot.
> 
> Linda


Linda - very frustrating. I was very impressed that NYC kept advertising and circulating that people could bring their pets to the people shelters ...needed a leash and/or crate. And they were allowed on public transportation and cabs. Just wish all areas would get on board with it all.

One of our biggest hospitals - NYU--had two backup generators that went out tonight after they lost power and now they are transporting over 200 patients. There was a line as far as the eye could see of ambulances for transport. All being done very orderly and all hospitals taking them...from neo-natals to geriatric. And firemen were coming in to carry them down the stairs since no elevators. That reminded me of 9/11 when all the hospital personnel were ready but there were hardly any patients because so many were killed. At least this time it's working. *Proud of our city in adversity as always. *

Just heard from David and he's leaving work at 3am. :blink: A very vusy 13 hour day and then back tomorrow. It's good to be 22.


----------



## sophie

That must be so stressful for those patients and the staff. But, the response sounds like it couldn't be any better! Thank God they aren't being hindered by flood waters - that was the big problem here during Katrina. My sister in law was stuck in the hospital she worked at for days - it was horrible that they couldn't get to them or the patients. 

First responders are the best. Two of my brothers are fire fighters and they did whatever it took to get to people during Katrina - even if it meant "borrowing" boats. I think seeing the images of all the water is just bringing back too many bad memories. 

And, yes, I agree 22 is great!!! I vaguely remember those years. 

Linda


----------



## eiksaa

This is so scary, please stay safe guys.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Sue your son will never forget Hurricane Sandy, he will have lots of stories to tell, wish I could be there to listen to them.
My mind and heart have been with you all.
Sue bet your having a hard time sleeping, I keep thinking about Marie and the mess she has at her house.
Hopefully Kerry is fast asleep, I'm sure Pat is
Tomorrow (today for you now) will bring many surprises, I pray lives will be saved, and all our sm family will have homes to come back to.
Prayers going up tonight.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue your son will never forget Hurricane Sandy, he will have lots of stories to tell, wish I could be there to listen to them.
> My mind and heart have been with you all.
> Sue bet your having a hard time sleeping, I keep thinking about Marie and the mess she has at her house.
> Hopefully Kerry is fast asleep, I'm sure Pat is
> Tomorrow (today for you now) will bring many surprises, I pray lives will be saved, and all our sm family will have homes to come back to.
> Prayers going up tonight.


Thank you so much, Paula.

I can't sleep. It is still raining and windy. We called State Farm and have our claim number. We called to have everything taken care of tomorrow. However, the company we called has two houses to take care of before coming here ... So, they are estimating it will be around mid-afternoon. Actually, I am grateful that they will be here tomorrow because there are other homes in this area hit, too. 

However, in the meantime, the water keeps coming in ... So, at least every half hour ...we are dumping out more pots and pans of water. And, I mean big pots.

I am setting the alarm on my I-phone hoping Felix can snooze in-between. But, the sound of water dripping loudly from the ceiling just won't let us sleep. 

Thank goodness, Snowball is sleeping well next to me on the love seat sofa. 

Honestly, it could be a lot worse. We have power. We have heat. We have plenty of food. We have comfy clothes. We have two I-Pads and two computers ... in addition to our cell phones and landline phones for communication. And, most importantly, despite it all ... the three of us are here together and safe. We have each other. I always count my blessings.

And, thank you to all of the wonderful ladies who care so much about all of us on the east coast. I am praying and thinking about all of my friends here going through all of this.


----------



## ckanen2n

Woke up thinking about all of you in the storm..... be safe!


----------



## TLR

Marie, I am so sorry about your house but glad you guys are safe. Good to hear others are all safe. Thanks to God for watching over my SM friends.


----------



## honeybun

Very Sorry about your house, hope that you are all alright. and everyone else who is involved in this horrible storm.


----------



## Maglily

Marie so sorry you have damage, I hope everyone else is OK too. Yes you're right it could be worse and it can be fixed but it will be good when that is done and you don't have to empty buckets, you must be tired by now.
Poor Liza must have had a difficult night separated from her family.


----------



## SammieMom

Thank god everyone is ok this am. Bless you all up the coast. Our news showing lots of water, even fires in NYC areas. Stay safe and I pray your warm. I hate to think of you all being cold. So sorry your dealing with this. 
Sue,
unfortunately same thing happens here people always want to ride it out, then want rescued. I guess I'm used to it. I think a lot times they compare storms. I used to do it too (younger lol) till we all stayed for one yrs ago. we had 4 hurricanes in short period all hit us. They weren't really strong (100+ is) so we were tired of leaving, and stayed on 4th one. Big mistake. It was the bad one. The longest night 115+mhp winds for hrs at 2am it hit. One point like 20 tornados on my bro's weather radio. Felt like I was waiting roof to blow off. Sometimes that what takes to make people leave and not guess storms. I am so afraid of water damage for your city. Winds are bad but leave with storm unlike water. Bless you all. Hoping you all have heat source if no power. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh

Hoping and praying that all of our SM family made it through the night with no excitement and at least a bit of sleep.

Ladies, check in please???? How is everyone this morning???? Hugs to you all!


----------



## edelweiss

I am rejoicing this AM that things have gone as well as they have---realizing at the same time that so much that is happening is so inconvenient & bothersome, even in some cases devastating. 
It is not fun to have one's home taking on water, be without power or not know if family & friends are safe. It is stressful and disorienting at the least. So I continue my prayers for each of you. 
Marie, bless your hearts there---and may State Farm move quickly. I wish I lived closer to pop in & help Felix or take Snowball for his walk. Please take gentle care of yourself & rest when you can. Also, I so much appreciate the up-dates.
Kerry, Sue, Liza & Lynda---hoping no fresh news means you are sleeping in. Liza, I am worried about your family & you---can you pop in to give a sign of life when you are home again? 
Pat, I hope you can have good news on your home soon---you will be on all of our hearts---praying for mercy. Thank God you got out.
Mary H---save some of that food for us. . . . we all know you are a great cook just by what we read/see! 
Debbie, are you okay?


----------



## mysugarbears

Just checking to see how everyone is doing this morning.

Marie i'm so sorry to hear about all of the water damage to your house and hopefully you'll be able to start having the repairs taken care of quickly. I hope that you and Felix were able to finally get some sleep. 

Hopefully Kerry, Pat, Tammy, Debbie, Terry and Mary will be able to check in if not hopefully someone can update on how their doing. I apologize if i've missed anyone. 

Sandi, Liza finally was able to get home around i think 1 am. I know she has got to be exhausted just from the stress of working and being away from her family. I was keeping up with her on FB. 

Please check in when you can. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Hoping everyone made it through the night safely. I was checking everyone's updates through the evening. Not much was happening here in Ohio, but wind has picked up this morning. So sorry, Marie for the water damage. Hopefully repairs can be done as soon as possible. For everyone else that went or is still going through this ordeal, my prayers are with you.


----------



## edelweiss

Thanks Debbie for news on Liza---she has been so much on my mind! Glad she is safe w/the kiddos!


----------



## MaryH

Good morning all. We are safe and unharmed. No power yet but now that the rain has stopped I can run the generator to keep the freezer and refrigerator going. I will be at work today but my neighbors/ pet sitters will check on the dogs and generator and will switch from freezer to sump pump if need be.

Marie, sending prayers to all of you for quick resolution of your water issues. I just got a text from Debbie that she's fine. Praying for good news from Pat, Sue, Kerry and all of our SM friends and their families who have been affected by this storm.


----------



## Summergirl73

Checking in from Virginia. We are fine. The rain is still falling, but we've been extremely blessed. Virginia Beach may be another story though  . My heart aches from you all up North. I am so incredibly sorry you guys got hit so badly. Lifting up prayers for you all. Please feel free to pack your fluffs and come stay with us. Open door and open hearts!


----------



## Furbabies mom

It is now snowing in Ohio and beginning to stick! Some schools are closing.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

So glad that all is well for you Mary (with the exception of no power). I'm not sure if going to work will be additional worry for you or a relief. But hope you are not too long without power. Smart to have generators. 

Marie, I hope you and Felix got some sleep. I'm so sorry about the damage to your home. Kiss Snowball for me. 

Hoping to hear from others soon.


----------



## aprilb

Sue and Kerry are fine..but Kerry is without power..my biggest worry right now is Pat O. I'm so glad they left as they do not live that far from Atlantic City..I live just south of the NC mountains and they have snow with wind gusts up to 70mph. Yesterday was windy and rainy where I live and it is supposed to be that way again today. Of course this is nothing compared to what our neighbors further north are going through. It is just unfathomable how big and far-reaching this storm is! Marie, I am so sorry for your damage but glad ya'll are okay..


----------



## pippersmom

All is well here in Ontario. Watching on TV all the devastation that has affected so many people. My heart goes out to everyone affected.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Good Morning everyone.... and yes in spite of it still being a bit windy, it IS a good morning. We didn't lose power, and though I only did a quick visual around the house from the windows... it doesn't look like any damage outside. Lots of "mess' with branches and such but hey can't complain about that! 

I can't recall when I've slept so late! Of course had a difficult time getting to sleep last night so I made up for it on this end this AM. 

The appt hubby was supposed to go to today was cancelled by them yesterday. We pretty much figured that would be ....either on our end or theirs. In the meantime, he's considering seeing another surgeon. There's one that now does the robotic surgery on the lungs. ( We're not positive that surgery is necessary yet! ) We knew there were Drs using the robot for other types but only learned of this DR doing it for lung. Hubby said the DR that recommended he have surgery did say this DR would be his second choice... though hadn't mentioned he did the robotic procedure. I do tend to think he suggested the other first because they both have been in this area a long time and "know" each other. Soooo we'll see. Just glad we don't have to go ANYWHERE today! 

I continue to pray that all here have come thru this storm safe and sound. Tough material damage can be pretty devestating..coming out unharmed is the REAL priority!
I know those in NYC and NJ area will likely have some time before life gets back to normal.... and myheart goes out to all who really got the brunt of this storm. Will be checking in for updates thru the day!


----------



## SammieMom

Hi All- When I posted wee early hrs this morn I was prob not thinking clearly. I meant all were ok that we have heard from. Some may not have power or sleeping in, and hopefully they are all safe too this morning, and can check in soon. 
xoxoxo

Edit-- Just read April's post. Thanks for update! I too am worried about Pats area. Seems like it came ashore close to her house. 
btw, it's cold down here today 46 this am. Winter has arrived


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:thumbsup: Mary H... so appreciate your thought to start this thread. What an awful experience for all involved...:grouphug:


----------



## WeeGrace

Hi everyone news is reachig Ireland of the extent of the damage from last night I hope everyone in the NewYork area and Atlantic are ok still thinking of you all. Stay safe and warm as I see the hurricane has brought snow.checking in for updates xx


----------



## Alexa

Sending lots of prayers to all who are affected by Sandy. I'm watching news regularly and feel so sorry for all people in the path of it. 

Alexandra :crying:


----------



## aprilb

*Just heard from Pat!*

I just heard from Pat...they are all okay...she said a neighbor who stayed behind told them that they have 15-20" of water in their houses over there. She could really use our prayers right now..rayer:rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423

My prayers are with everyone that is being or has been affected by this storm. We certainly know how you feel living in Louisiana & experiencing hurricanes quite frequently. I'm so happy to hear that everyone is safe.


----------



## sassy's mommy

I am happy to read that none of our members were harmed physically during this terrible storm. I am sorry for those who have water/wind damage to their homes. I know this isn't fun and the cleanup is awful. Please take care of yourselves. I know it is hard at this time, but after experiencing a house fire years ago I know first hand....as long as you have your life, your family (human & doggies) and your health, the rest is just "stuff." Material stuff can be replaced. We are here with strong shoulders if you need us.


----------



## bellasmummy

Hey guys

I dont post very often over here anymore but keep in touch with some via FB. I am in the UK, didnt sleep last night worrying about everyone over there and kept checking my phone for internet news updates. I just thought some might have made contact with other SM'ers so popped over to see if there was any news

Im so so sorry to hear about your homes, however am so glad everyone from here seems to be okay! I have just been watching the news in tears. It is so scary! I cnt even imagine how you guys there must be feeling

take care everyone and try to keep us updated so we know ur safe if u can. wll keep praying for everyone xx


----------



## SammieMom

This storm still has 65mph winds heading west with snow and rains. Thinking about all our friends in the path :wub: - if you can please keep us posted today. Hoping it runs out of steam soon. It's definately a super storm. Boy, the news for NY & NJ property this am is not good, but can see how well this city knows how to react and prepare, could been so much worse for all those people. 
xoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody

Hi all - slept in a little because I was up in the middle of the night after going to bed at 1am. We're fine. Never lost power; talk about location, location. The Upper West Side held strong. I woke up at 4am. David had to walk home a mile in the storm last night at 3:30am to get home after working a 15 hour day. There was NOTHING on the streets to get home on. He goes back in at noon. There's still no mass transit, no cabs, every bridge and tunnel into Manhattan is closed. Horrible fire on Breezy Pt in Bklyn (or is it Queens) with 50 houses totally destroyed. Even reporters are stranded in neighborhoods because of street flooding. This is indeed a storm like none i've seen in 60 years. So thankful that we're okay and still praying for others in our area and others affected by this monster storm. It looked like it was clearing but it's pouring again
Pat said Stan insisted on going back home even though their neighbor says high tide will come again. He's going ahead of them on his own which is a relief. So sorry about the damage done to their house.
Marie I'm so glad that you're alright!!! And glad you have insurance.
I heard from Tammy and they're okay. They lost power and heat so it's cold and lots of trees down in the neighborhood but at least Erik is home now. She has no internet and I think phone battery is depleted. I hope she gets to family or friends to stay warm.
I haven't heard from Kerry yet. Hoping to but maybe she slept in after a very exhausting day. Hope all others will stay safe.


----------



## Snowbody

Just heard from Kerry's husband, Steve. "Everyone ok we ave no power water gas and elevators however we are safe and just have to see the next chapter and ur right what a scary nite stay safe." Relieved to hear they are okay and hoping they can get power back soon. I told Steve everyone is very concerned about them.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

Not many of you probably know but i am cabin crew/ flight attendant and spend an awful lot of my time in new york especially new jersey. I am thankful that i am not on a trip to new york at the moment as it looks absolutly terrifying, i am glued to the tv and the devestation is so upsetting and i find myself getting really emotional as its like my second home. I have friends (who are cabin crew) who are currently stuck there and hope they are all ok and have been keeping an eye on this thread and really hope that all of you who live in New York and New Jersey areas are safe and so are there fluffs!

You are all in my thoughts Lisa xxx


----------



## SammieMom

So glad Kerry is safe. Thanks for updates Sue. Your so lucky being on west. I never imagined fires. How sad a whole block gone. After what nj governor just said, I am so glad Pat stayed behind and warm. Not sure of her neighborhood (if she lives on a barrier island?) but they are blocking a lot of access to the flooded areas.


----------



## MaryH

I heard from Lynda C in Rhode Island. They have some damage from blown off siding and roof shingles and still no power but no devastating damage.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Thanks Sue & Mary for the updates. Happy to hear all persons are safe and unharmed.


----------



## maggieh

So very glad all of our SM family stayed safe! Praying that things calm down today so the cleanup can begin.


----------



## educ8m

MaryH said:


> I heard from Lynda C in Rhode Island. They have some damage from blown off siding and roof shingles and still no power but no devastating damage.


Thank you, Mary. So glad to hear that Lynda and her family are okay with no devastating damage. I hadn't heard from her and was getting worried. 

My heart and prayers go out to all of you who have damage to your property or are without power. 

Thanks to all of you who have been providing updates.


----------



## MaryH

I also heard from Lawrance and Liz (Chiara's Dad) in northern NJ. They are without power and in an area that has some flooding. They got some water but, again, nothing devastating.


----------



## Snowbody

Glad to hear that Lynda and John are okay too. I texted Linda but haven't heard back from her yet. I think she may sleep in today. Hope she checks in here.


----------



## educ8m

Snowbody said:


> Glad to hear that Lynda and John are okay too. I texted Linda but haven't heard back from her yet. I think she may sleep in today. Hope she checks in here.


Sue, believe it or not, there are still some people who don't text! :w00t: Lynda is one of them.


----------



## Maisie and Me

I am so happy to hear everyone is safe:chili:I ThankGod here that no big trees fell in our neighborhood and we never lost power. Right before going to bed the weather channel said Boston and the Southshore could be under a tornado watch during the night and today but have heard nothing about it today.
Marie, I hope the insurance agents are there now so your house will be repaired and safe. Was praying so hard for all Sm members in NY and NJ including my family. All good except no power and my sister on Long Island also has to boil water.
I am also grateful to all who live away from the storm and overseas for their concern and prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I'm so glad that so far everyone is ok. What a relief! And so far it sounds like minor damage that will be a pain to deal with, but could have been so much worse. All that is except for the possibility of Pat. Sounds like she may not be able to go home for some time. I pray that nothing irreplaceable to her is permanently damaged.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

We are so blessed that the guys are already here starting the initial repairs. There will be several days of work, for sure. Wallpaper needs to be replaced. They are checking for water damage to carpet, etc. And, checking interior walls so that mold will not be a problem.

Steve and Kerry have been in touch with us. I just hadn't wanted to phone them early this morning in case they were trying to get some sleep. However, we are keeping in touch. Thank goodness Kerry is able to have her coffee! She's, needless to say, very happy about that! LOL

Thank you so much to all of you who have been saying prayers and sending best wishes for all of us. I continue to pray and think of all our friends who have experienced turmoil from this terrible storm. I am watching the news and am floored with how many millions have been and are affected by this storm. It's unreal.

Pat, my heart goes out to you. I can only imagine how much stress you are under worrying about your home. 

Sending all of you love and hugs ...


----------



## Sylie

I'm watching and listening. There just isn't anything I can say...except that I am with you and sending big warm:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## MalteseJane

educ8m said:


> Sue, believe it or not, there are still some people who don't text! :w00t: Lynda is one of them.


:HistericalSmiley:I don't text either. Not even have voice mail activated.


----------



## MalteseJane

I am just thankful everybody is okay. Damage can be repaired. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - I'm so glad that they're already working on your home. What a relief. And such fast service. :chili:


educ8m said:


> Sue, believe it or not, there are still some people who don't text! :w00t: Lynda is one of them.


Deb, I was texting Linda (Bounce's mom) not Lynda And as for texting, funy story - I didn't have texting until after Tammy had her baby. I kept wanting it and my DH said, "But you don't use it" to which I said, "I don't use it because I tell everyone I have no text plan and pay per text." :angry: Well when it came time for Tammy's baby watch, she, Erin and I were texting A LOT and I ended up with a $40 bill. After that, Jim saw the light and got me the plan, so NOW I text.
Have also been in touch with Leslie (Moxie's mom). She rode it out in CT, a tree from her neighbor came down 20 feet from her front door but missed the house.They're fine though and I think will head back to NYC when roads are open.
My sister in law tried to get to her house but was just told her house was under 8' of water and she can't get to it yet. :smcry:
Thanks again everyone for all your thoughts and prayers. It means an awful lot to us up here. You are such wonderful friends and I'm so honored to be part of the SM community. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily

that is such a shame about Jim's sisters house, but thankfully they are OK.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

aprilb said:


> I just heard from Pat...they are all okay...she said a neighbor who stayed behind told them that they have 15-20" of water in their houses over there. She could really use our prayers right now..rayer:rayer:


Thank You for letting us know about Pat. I am sure they have damage in their home because of where they are located. I just hope it's not too bad. Praying!!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

So sad about Jim's sister's house. How devastating! 
And I with you on the texting...are we married to the same guy..perhaps long lost brothers? I finally got texting this year. Thanks for keeping us informed Sue..you are so good at it. 



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I'm so glad that they're already working on your home. What a relief. And such fast service. :chili:
> 
> Deb, I was texting Linda (Bounce's mom) not Lynda And as for texting, funy story - I didn't have texting until after Tammy had her baby. I kept wanting it and my DH said, "But you don't use it" to which I said, "I don't use it because I tell everyone I have no text plan and pay per text." :angry: Well when it came time for Tammy's baby watch, she, Erin and I were texting A LOT and I ended up with a $40 bill. After that, Jim saw the light and got me the plan, so NOW I text.
> Have also been in touch with Leslie (Moxie's mom). She rode it out in CT, a tree from her neighbor came down 20 feet from her front door but missed the house.They're fine though and I think will head back to NYC when roads are open.
> My sister in law tried to get to her house but was just told her house was under 8' of water and she can't get to it yet. :smcry:
> Thanks again everyone for all your thoughts and prayers. It means an awful lot to us up here. You are such wonderful friends and I'm so honored to be part of the SM community. :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy

I have been watching the weather channel and see all devastation. I have been so worried about you all and am so relieved that everyone is safe and unharmed. Especially Pat since she is right on the water. Houses can be fixed and stuff can be replaced but your lives and the fluffs are whats important. I'm glad you all took this storm seriously and did what you had to to stay safe. I will continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to all.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm so sorry for those with property damage but ever so relieved that there's been no 'bodily-harm"!! That's the most important thing. 

Having said that my heart does go out to members and to those members who have family and friends with damage. My prayers go out that things can be resolved in a timely manner!

I pray Pat's hubby is OK in his travels.... I so wish he hadn't tried to make the trip but men can be so darned stubborn sometimes! If anyone hears anythin about how he made out please post...meanwhile I'll be sending out the prayers for his safety!


----------



## Snowbody

Just wanted to pass on that Lawrance (JJ's dad - can't remember his avatar) is in a town in NJ where the levee has burst and there's massive flooding. Many people, 100's in fact, have been evacuated. He and his family are okay but there will be a high tide again later. Keep Larry and Liz in your prayers.


----------



## SammieMom

Originally Posted by *Snowbody*  
Marie - I'm so glad that they're already working on your home. What a relief. And such fast service. :chili:
Deb, I was texting Linda (Bounce's mom) not Lynda And as for texting, funy story - I didn't have texting until after Tammy had her baby. I kept wanting it and my DH said, "But you don't use it" to which I said, "I don't use it because I tell everyone I have no text plan and pay per text." :angry: Well when it came time for Tammy's baby watch, she, Erin and I were texting A LOT and I ended up with a $40 bill. After that, Jim saw the light and got me the plan, so NOW I text.
Have also been in touch with Leslie (Moxie's mom). She rode it out in CT, a tree from her neighbor came down 20 feet from her front door but missed the house.They're fine though and I think will head back to NYC when roads are open.
My sister in law tried to get to her house but was just told her house was under 8' of water and she can't get to it yet. :smcry:
Thanks again everyone for all your thoughts and prayers. It means an awful lot to us up here. You are such wonderful friends and I'm so honored to be part of the SM community. :grouphug:[/QUOTE]

I am so sorry for your SNL, wow 8 feet :smhelp:that's awful. So much devastation. Is she near you or in NYC, I know you said where, but can't remember.  btw, you sound like me as I don't text and still am telling everyone do not text me (but they do anyway:angry because I have to pay for it. Well, maybe I will check into it, they bug me all the time to get it on my plan. I got busy at work, have you heard back from Pat yet about her home?

(something happened to Sue's quote)


----------



## maggieh

Snowbody said:


> Just wanted to pass on that Lawrance (JJ's dad - can't remember his avatar) is in a town in NJ where the levee has burst and there's massive flooding. Many people, 100's in fact, have been evacuated. He and his family are okay but there will be a high tide again later. Keep Larry and Liz in your prayers.


Sue - I think Lawrance is Chiarasdad. Thank you for letting us know - someone on NMRs yahoo group was asking about them.


----------



## Snowbody

maggieh said:


> Sue - I think Lawrance is Chiarasdad. Thank you for letting us know - someone on NMRs yahoo group was asking about them.


Thanks, Maggie. I couldn't remember it. I hope that they stay safe. They have had flooding and I'm not sure if they're staying there or evacuated.

Kandace - my SIL is in South Jersey, a little south of Long Beach Island.


----------



## TLR

aprilb said:


> I just heard from Pat...they are all okay...she said a neighbor who stayed behind told them that they have 15-20" of water in their houses over there. She could really use our prayers right now..rayer:rayer:


So sorry to hear about the house, but thankful everyone is ok. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I just saw the news that the Seaside Heights Boardwalk if completely gone!! Much devasation down at the Jersey Shore and it will take a long time to get it back in shape. NJ is without power in many, many areas. Might not come back on in the Paramus area until 11/5.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Well, for two to three days the huge fans and dehumidifiers will be running on the second level of our home until the next step can be taken. This is complicated because if we get another heavy rain before Wednesday ... then we have to start all over again ... because the flashing and other parts need to be completely dry first. In case you are wondering ... Tarp won't work right now. And, if it rains more ... State Farm said that will be considered another claim!:w00t: And, I know how that works ... over another two thousand deductible. And, then even with that ... you can be dropped as a policy holder and/or accept much higher deductibles. And, even though went have had State Farm for at least twenty-six years and pay our bills on time. 

State Farm called and can't get someone out for a while due to the volume of homes damaged by the storm ... so, we were asked to hold off on replacing any wallpaper, etc. That's not a problem with me ... as long as they don't expect us to hold off on repairing the essentials to prevent further flooding. 

Oh, and just in case you haven't heard ... it's important to check the latest deductibles on your insurance policies. Apparently, they are going way up for a lot of policy holders with various insurance companies ... Five to ten thousand dollar deductibles. Ours is already over two thousand (it jumped considerably) ... and, believe me, we have only had two or three insurance claims over the past sixteen years ... and, then for what is considered minor damage. I only think it will get worse because of all the natural disasters that seem to happen all over the US on almost a daily basis.

Please don't misunderstand me ... I still count my blessings and know our situation is minor compared to millions of others who have lost or have extensive damage done to their homes over this storm.

I'm just tired to the max and even barked at someone making a political call. However, it felt good to give him my two cents worth which I haven't done over the phone before ... poor guy. Woof! Woof! :HistericalSmiley:

Anyone hear from Pat? I am thinking about her full time. Pat, sending you big hugs if you are able to read this thread.


----------



## The A Team

i haven't had the opportunity to see our home yet. but neighbors did...our house is a wreck...the whole neighborhood is a mess. no more deck, no siding, a couple feet of water was in the house. i'm thinking i might have to cancel next springs puppy party. the dogs are not happy at all, they want to go home, it's not good. Everyone that saw our neighborhood has been crying. I choose not to think about it yet....tomorrow is soon enough. Hope my favorite wine glass made it. LOL 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm so thankful for Sue (snowbody) and all her updates here and on FB. So far, all of my dear SM friends appear to be safe and uninjured which is a huge relief. The property damage is just devasting (and expensive) but those are only THINGS and can be fixed and/or replaced. This is going to be a very long winter and Spring for clean-up.

I wish each of you could/would just pick up the fluffs and join me in sunny New Mexico. You have a place to stay if you need one. Except for all of my prayers, that's about all I can offer.

I love all of you and am continuing to pray.


----------



## MaryH

Pat posted update on FB. Stan's boots weren't high enough for him to walk down to their house but their neighbor could. Deck is gone, siding is gone, water in the house. It's a mess! They are going to try to get to the house tomorrow at low tide.

Pat, you all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HaleysMom

Pat, Marie and everyone else effected by Sandy please know you all are in my thoughts and prayers:grouphug:


----------



## Sylie

:crying 2::crying:I'm so sorry for the awful time you are going through my dear friends. :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me

Pat, you have been and will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry about the damage to your house and soooo glad you left when you did.
Take care and stay safe:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Marie..be sure to take lots of photos before you do anything!! then take some of what 'further-damage control' ' you are doing. Document everything! 

We had photos ready for the insurance adjuster... glad we did because some of the 'running water' on interior walls had dried up a bit as did the puddles laying on the window frames by the time they got here. Of course they had their own person take photos as well but they took what we had as well into consideration.


Pat, I'm so so sorry you have such damage too! ... all the more happy you got out when you did! Also good to know Stan made the trip OK! 

I watch the news and it totally overwhelms 'me'... can't imagine how it is for those personally involved! I pray everyone stays strong ... it's going to be such a long hard road ahead for so many!


----------



## TLR

MaryH said:


> Pat posted update on FB. Stan's boots weren't high enough for him to walk down to their house but their neighbor could. Deck is gone, siding is gone, water in the house. It's a mess! They are going to try to get to the house tomorrow at low tide.
> 
> Pat, you all are in my thoughts and prayers.


How sad. I am so glad you got out of there when you did.


----------



## ckanen2n

I am so sorry to hear about the damage to so many homes. I know Marie does not need this grief - no one does! Pat, I am so sorry, but glad you got out. Can you imagine if you would have stayed? I don't know what I would do f this happened to me. I wish there was something I could do. If anyone needs me to foster their fluffs for a while until things get settled, I have plenty of room with a fenced yard! Seriously. what a wonderful group of friends to care so much for one another. I feel blessed to be a part of SM!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

The A Team said:


> i haven't had the opportunity to see our home yet. but neighbors did...our house is a wreck...the whole neighborhood is a mess. no more deck, no siding, a couple feet of water was in the house. i'm thinking i might have to cancel next springs puppy party. the dogs are not happy at all, they want to go home, it's not good. Everyone that saw our neighborhood has been crying. I choose not to think about it yet....tomorrow is soon enough. Hope my favorite wine glass made it. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Oh, Pat ... I am so sorry. I wish we could all be there to comfort and help you. 

I'm worried about Kerry now, too. Just got an email I will share in the next post.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

I'm deeply saddened by the devastation my SM friends have experienced from this hurricane. 

Pat, I'm so sorry you've been hit so hard, it breaks my heart. I wish you didn't have to go thru the horror you will be facing when you see your lovely home. I'm glad you left tho. Been thru several hurricanes on the Gulf and decided there is nothing one can do to change that hurricane; the best thing is to get out and away from it. I've been a fugitive several times from them.

Marie, so terribly sorry for your damages, how frightening to see that happen in front of you. You sounded so calm and under control during the storm, I commend you.

Terrible loss for those of you who lost beautiful trees; I'm so sorry.

So relieved that everyone here is safe.....thank God for that.

Much love.......


----------



## MalteseJane

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, for two to three days the huge fans and dehumidifiers will be running on the second level of our home until the next step can be taken. This is complicated because if we get another heavy rain before Wednesday ... then we have to start all over again ... because the flashing and other parts need to be completely dry first. In case you are wondering ... Tarp won't work right now. And, if it rains more ... *State Farm said that will be considered another claim!:w00t: And, I know how that works ... over another two thousand deductible. And, then even with that ... you can be dropped as a policy holder and/or accept much higher deductibles. And, even though went have had State Farm for at least twenty-six years and pay our bills on time. *
> 
> State Farm called and can't get someone out for a while due to the volume of homes damaged by the storm ... so, we were asked to hold off on replacing any wallpaper, etc. That's not a problem with me ... as long as they don't expect us to hold off on repairing the essentials to prevent further flooding.
> 
> *Oh, and just in case you haven't heard ... it's important to check the latest deductibles on your insurance policies. Apparently, they are going way up for a lot of policy holders with various insurance companies ... Five to ten thousand dollar deductibles. Ours is already over two thousand (it jumped considerably) ... and, believe me, we have only had two or three insurance claims over the past sixteen years ... and, then for what is considered minor damage. I only think it will get worse because of all the natural disasters that seem to happen all over the US on almost a daily basis.*
> 
> Please don't misunderstand me ... I still count my blessings and know our situation is minor compared to millions of others who have lost or have extensive damage done to their homes over this storm.
> 
> I'm just tired to the max and even barked at someone making a political call. However, it felt good to give him my two cents worth which I haven't done over the phone before ... poor guy. Woof! Woof! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Anyone hear from Pat? I am thinking about her full time. Pat, sending you big hugs if you are able to read this thread.


That's what they did in Houston. Deductibles got very high for storm damage. Another thing you have to be wary of. Make sure that the amount of the repairs is higher than your deductible because if they send an adjuster and the amount is less they will not pay out anything but still consider that you filed a claim even tho they didn't pay anything. And if you want to change insurance, it's going to be on record and will affect the premium. So before filing, make sure it is worth it.


----------



## MalteseJane

The A Team said:


> i haven't had the opportunity to see our home yet. but neighbors did...our house is a wreck...the whole neighborhood is a mess. no more deck, no siding, a couple feet of water was in the house. i'm thinking i might have to cancel next springs puppy party. the dogs are not happy at all, they want to go home, it's not good. Everyone that saw our neighborhood has been crying. I choose not to think about it yet....tomorrow is soon enough. Hope my favorite wine glass made it. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Prepare yourself for the shock Pat. Nothing you can do about it. Don't despair, repairs can go fast sometimes. Heck, they build new houses in 3 months. If your favorite wine glass is gone, I will send you a new one.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Kerry sent me an earlier email and then this one at 8:04 PM this evening ...

"I-Pad hardly working. Steve went out to try and charge our phone. He has to walk up 33 flights with only his mammary gland open. Please pray. I know you are. Girls are well."

I am worried about Steve now, too. 

Just got another text from Kerry. "Power still not on. Phones and IPad work sporadically."

Kerry, please don't be upset that I shared this with everyone. I am afraid you won't ask for help if you need it ... I know you. You are so loved and we worry about you, Steve, and the girls.


----------



## Maglily

Marie, please tell Kerry I'm thinking of her but haven't tried to text knowing she has limited batteries etc. Poor Steve having to make that trek.


----------



## MaryH

Just texted a friend with my latest update ... 

Sitting in my flannel pj's and fluffy slippers in my rocking chair by the fire knitting a scarf by the light of an oil lamp. Such a charming reenactment of "Little House on the Prairie". NOT!!! I would rather be outside drinking a beer but we are now getting rain along with thunder and lightening. This is all just so special!

Seriously, my issues are an inconvenience more than anything that Pat, Marie and others are going through. I'm praying for all of you ... and praying that the rain stops so that I can start up the generator again to get my sump pump working. So far there's been no flooding in my basement. Thankfully the dogs continue to remain calm and are taking it all in stride.


----------



## educ8m

Just spoke to Lynda C. She and John went out this morning to get some more flashlights since they anticipate being without power at least until Friday. They stopped to get some donuts and while John was ordering, he went down. Luckily there was an EMT in line behind them who helped him until an ambulance came. He is in the hospital now. The doctor told Lynda that he thought John might have had a mild stroke. They will know more tomorrow after an MRI is done. I know Lynda would appreciate your good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MaryH

Deb, please let Lynda know that I'm praying for John and for her. If there's anything she needs let me know (including dog sitting if she needs that).


----------



## mysugarbears

educ8m said:


> Just spoke to Lynda C. She and John went out this morning to get some more flashlights since they anticipate being without power at least until Friday. They stopped to get some donuts and while John was ordering, he went down. Luckily there was an EMT in line behind them who helped him until an ambulance came. He is in the hospital now. The doctor told Lynda that he thought John might have had a mild stroke. They will know more tomorrow after an MRI is done. I know Lynda would appreciate your good thoughts and prayers.


Deb when you talk to Lynda please let her know that her husband as well as her and her family are in my prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Gabby

Im praying for all people affected by the hurricane, specially the good friends over here. We dont have this kind of "natural phenomenon" in my country so I can not know how the poeple affected might feel… I really hope all of you, your family and fluffs are ok. 

Me and my fluff family send you lots of love, hugs and kisses to everybody. And thank you for all the times you have helped us 💜💚❤


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Deb, please tell Lynda that I am so sorry she and John are going through all of this ... and, that my prayers and thoughts are with them. Please, if you can, keep us updated.


----------



## mysugarbears

Pat, i'm glad that you got out when you did, houses can be rebuilt, things can be replace but lives cannot. 

Marie, i'm sorry that your having problem with flooding, hopefully the rain will hold off and your house can dry out enough so the necessary repairs can get done.

I hope Kerry, Steve and the girls will be ok. 

Continuing to keep everyone in my prayers. Please continue to check in. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## maggieh

Please let Lynda know that she and John are in my prayers. Kerry and Steve, too, as well as Pat and everyone else who is still dealing with this horrible disaster.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

So sorry for Lynda and John....please if you need anything please let me know....whatever it is. I live in a high rise condo and have not lost power, so if you need something please reach out. Wishing everyone to be safe!!!!


----------



## dntdelay

I live in Illinois, but if anybody needs a place to stay for awhile my door is open!!! I am honestly speechless as to what everybody is going through. I am so sorry!! Let us know if there is anything that we can do!


----------



## Critterkrazy

Deb, please let Lynda know she and John are in my thoughts and prayers.

Pat, I continue to keep you and Stan in my thoughts and prayers.

Marie and everyone else affected by Sandy, please know that you all are in my continueing prayers.


----------



## poochie2

dntdelay said:


> I live in Illinois, but if anybody needs a place to stay for awhile my door is open!!! I am honestly speechless as to what everybody is going through. I am so sorry!! Let us know if there is anything that we can do!


You are such a sweetheart:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

I have never (only by God's mercy) lived through a hurricane but 13 yrs. ago we were in a devastating earthquake here in Athens where 146 people lost their lives and many of our friends lost their homes and personal belongings . . . so I think it must look like that w/damage and loss. There is no way to communicate what that feels like unless one has seen it w/one's own eyes. 
So Pat, we will all be praying for you as you go to look at your home. :new_shocked::new_shocked: :smscare2: :smscare2: We will all be there in spirit w/you, holding you steady. :grouphug: I know it will be a terrible shock. :w00t: You have our permission (as though you need it) to break down & have a good cry --- it will free us up to cry w/you. :crying: :crying: Loss is loss & in this case it is very personal & close to your heart---it has to be grieved. :sorry: You can put on your big girl panties later, much later.
May God give you grace and fill you w/hope. rayer: :flowers:
Sending ALL of SM's love!


----------



## poochie2

To everyone who has dealt with this disastrous storm ... I am praying for all of you. I am so sad to see what this storm has done to to homes and people's lives. I am in Canada and we got high winds and tons of rain. As long as everyone is okay, that's what's important. Stay strong and be safe ! xo xo


----------



## edelweiss

educ8m said:


> Just spoke to Lynda C. She and John went out this morning to get some more flashlights since they anticipate being without power at least until Friday. They stopped to get some donuts and while John was ordering, he went down. Luckily there was an EMT in line behind them who helped him until an ambulance came. He is in the hospital now. The doctor told Lynda that he thought John might have had a mild stroke. They will know more tomorrow after an MRI is done. I know Lynda would appreciate your good thoughts and prayers.


Deb, please send out love to Lynda---I am thankful that help was so close at hand---having had strokes I know how important early care can be! We will pray for good care for John & strength for Lynda. :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom

Sending out prayers for Pat, Kerry, Marie, Lynda and John, and everyone else affected by Sandy and its aftermath.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

edelweiss said:


> I have never (only by God's mercy) lived through a hurricane but 13 yrs. ago we were in a devastating earthquake here in Athens where 146 people lost their lives and many of our friends lost their homes and personal belongings . . . so I think it must look like that w/damage and loss. There is no way to communicate what that feels like unless one has seen it w/one's own eyes.
> So Pat, we will all be praying for you as you go to look at your home. :new_shocked::new_shocked: :smscare2: :smscare2: We will all be there in spirit w/you, holding you steady. :grouphug: I know it will be a terrible shock. :w00t: You have our permission (as though you need it) to break down & have a good cry --- it will free us up to cry w/you. :crying: :crying: Loss is loss & in this case it is very personal & close to your heart---it has to be grieved. :sorry: You can put on your big girl panties later, much later.
> May God give you grace and fill you w/hope. rayer: :flowers:
> Sending ALL of SM's love!


Beautifully and so eloquently expressed, Sandi. Pat, I could not have expressed my feelings for you and your family any better.


----------



## MaryH

Small miracle here ... the lights just came on. We did not get the flooding that so many of our friends are dealing with but here are a couple of pictures of what the high winds did around here. These two pictures were taken in a town about 40 miles north of me (nowhere near the coastal areas). Thank God we have men and women willing to put their lives on the line during natural disasters to ensure our safety and our comfort.


----------



## Snowbody

educ8m said:


> Just spoke to Lynda C. She and John went out this morning to get some more flashlights since they anticipate being without power at least until Friday. They stopped to get some donuts and while John was ordering, he went down. Luckily there was an EMT in line behind them who helped him until an ambulance came. He is in the hospital now. The doctor told Lynda that he thought John might have had a mild stroke. They will know more tomorrow after an MRI is done. I know Lynda would appreciate your good thoughts and prayers.


OMG - Deb - I just saw this.:smcry: I'm so sorry to read it. Please send my love to Lynda and John. She must be beside herself with worry and all in the midst of this storm. I wonder if it was a stroke or just extreme stress that caused the collapse. Praying for them both and so glad there was an EMT there. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Our power is back on as is our neighbors! Spoke with Tammy - they still have no power and no heat. She was at a neighbors this evening and was going to sleep at their house and then they have a hotel for tomorrow. She will check in then. 

Glad to see that everyone is checking in - we are thinking about all those who still have a ways to go before things get back to normal - hugs Pat & Marie & Kerry!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

So worried about Lynda and John. I know that he hasn't been feeling well for a while and to have this happen in middle of this devasting hurricane. Linda and the fluffs must be beside themselves.

Sending lots of prayers for John, for Lynda and the family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm overwhelmed:smcry: so many of you going through so much:smcry: my heart is breaking:smcry:



Heavenly Father, my first thoughts are why Lord, why did this have to happen to so many innocent people who were just going through life day by day, I will never know why, but I do put my trust in you. Lord I ask that you would be with those who are overwhelmed with grief, not knowing where to turn to next, comfort them Lord.
I think of Lynda and her dear husband John, we just never know when something like this might happen, Lord be with John, touch his body, give him rest. I pray Lynda will find peace as she endures all of this. Hold her close.
I pray for Pat and for Stan, it's not going to be easy to see what has happened to their home, all the memories, all the precious keepsakes, all ruined. Lord give them your strength as they go forth. Pat is such a special friend, Lord hold her close, again I don't understand, but I put my trust in you, I ask that through this something very special will come out of all this sadness. 
Lord give Marie and Felix rest, these are stressful times, times where all they can do is wait, hold them close, give them your strength as they go through the cleanup in the days to come and peace of mind.
Lord I lift Kerry and Steve into your arms, may you actually carry Steve when he climbs those stairs, strengthen his body. Give Kerry peace help her to rest in your arms, may she feel your very presence this very moment.
I pray for Tammy and her precious little Summer and her dear husband, Lord I pray your hand of safety around them, give that precious little family rest and peace.
So many more of my spoiled maltese friends going through so many different issues, touch each of them, give them rest and strength for the days ahead.
Lord I pray for those who have lost loved ones, may they feel your presence during their time of grief and sorrow.
Lord I ask for your mercies on all who have been through this terrible hurricane, bring help to those who need it, may the cleanup and electrity come back sooner then is expected.
Thank You Lord for loving us, for all of us who wish we could help in someway, Lord help us to keep our prayers coming to you.
In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm so worried about so many of you -- 

Marie, I'm so sorry about your house. You don't need more stress in your life. Praying for you, John and Snowball.

Kerry, Now I'm worried about you too although I thought you and Steve and the girls were OK. Sending more prayers your way.

Lynda, of course I'm very upset about John and sending so many prayers for you, for John and the 4 fluffs.

Pat, what can I say except that I'm glad that you, Stan and all the fluffs are safe. I'm heartbroken for you about your house and know that you must be devasted.

Tammy -- so glad that you found someplace warm to stay with Summer, Benny and Emma. Is Erik working through all of this?

Sue -- you've been great at keeping us posted. Thank you!!!!

And to Liza, Linda, Alice and others in NYC, was happy to see on FB that you're all OK.

Mary H -- glad you have power again.

Continuing to pray for everyone -- but I wish there was so much more that I could do to help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

edelweiss said:


> I have never (only by God's mercy) lived through a hurricane but 13 yrs. ago we were in a devastating earthquake here in Athens where 146 people lost their lives and many of our friends lost their homes and personal belongings . . . so I think it must look like that w/damage and loss. There is no way to communicate what that feels like unless one has seen it w/one's own eyes.
> So Pat, we will all be praying for you as you go to look at your home. :new_shocked::new_shocked: :smscare2: :smscare2: We will all be there in spirit w/you, holding you steady. :grouphug: I know it will be a terrible shock. :w00t: You have our permission (as though you need it) to break down & have a good cry --- it will free us up to cry w/you. :crying: :crying: Loss is loss & in this case it is very personal & close to your heart---it has to be grieved. :sorry: You can put on your big girl panties later, much later.
> May God give you grace and fill you w/hope. rayer: :flowers:
> Sending ALL of SM's love!


 

Sandi I love you:smootch: you are so very special.
great advice from your heart.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I am so appreciative of the updates, Sue and mary and all who have checked in about themselves and informed us about those they know about!


I'm praying things are Ok for Lynda's hubby. I think we can sometimes forget what stress can to to our bodies... hope it's nothing very serious!! 

I see Kerry and Steve are not in a good situation either....hopefully today will bring some positive news.

So glad Tammy had somewhere to stay!! 

Will certainly be thinking of Pat today as she goes to check out her house. I'm sure it going to be very hard for her to actually see.

Hope thing continue along with good progress at Marie's.


----------



## frankie

Thinking to you all

hugs


----------



## SammieMom

What a mess!! You guys please be careful if your driving or outside. Poles and trees can loosen up in the ground but not fall over days later so be careful if you go outside to clean up. Lots people get hurt here AFTER the storms. Ladders, roof, falling trees. Not trying to be negative just warning you for your DH's. My friends husband is paralyzed now - when a tree that looked safe broke in half. Water storms have a lot hidden dangers. Please take care up there. 

Thinking of you all. :wub:


----------



## pippersmom

I am continuing to pray for all those affected by this terrible terrible storm.


----------



## Maglily

I'm so sorry to hear about Lynda's husband, I'll be thinking of them for sure.


----------



## Maglily

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm so worried about so many of you --
> 
> Marie, I'm so sorry about your house. You don't need more stress in your life. Praying for you, John and Snowball.
> 
> Kerry, Now I'm worried about you too although I thought you and Steve and the girls were OK. Sending more prayers your way.
> 
> Lynda, of course I'm very upset about John and sending so many prayers for you, for John and the 4 fluffs.
> 
> Pat, what can I say except that I'm glad that you, Stan and all the fluffs are safe. I'm heartbroken for you about your house and know that you must be devasted.
> 
> Tammy -- so glad that you found someplace warm to stay with Summer, Benny and Emma. Is Erik working through all of this?
> 
> Sue -- you've been great at keeping us posted. Thank you!!!!
> 
> And to Liza, Linda, Alice and others in NYC, was happy to see on FB that you're all OK.
> 
> Mary H -- glad you have power again.
> 
> Continuing to pray for everyone -- but I wish there was so much more that I could do to help.


 
Well summed up Lynn, thinking of so many of you with so much concern and wishing I was there to help you.


----------



## Maglily

MaryH said:


> Small miracle here ... the lights just came on. We did not get the flooding that so many of our friends are dealing with but here are a couple of pictures of what the high winds did around here. These two pictures were taken in a town about 40 miles north of me (nowhere near the coastal areas). Thank God we have men and women willing to put their lives on the line during natural disasters to ensure our safety and our comfort.


 
WOW, OMG! 2 years ago the "tail end" of hurricane Igor hit NL and devasted parts of the province, severe flooding of brooks/rivers and many highways washed out, many homes lost in small communities and one loss of life. We fought to brace up the fence from blowing over and had no power for a few days but no damage. I can't imagine looking out at this.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Mary, just seeing your post and photos! So glad you have your power back! 
Those photos sure 'explain' the massive work the utility workers have to deal with!


----------



## Summergirl73

:crying:Oh yall. My heart is simply breaking for you. Where to begin? ....I think I will choose rayer: and sending lots of:sLo_grouphug3:too. We don't have a large home, but you and your fluffs are welcome here ANY TIME for any length of time...I mean that. If there is ANYTHING you need, we are here for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Sending my thoughts and prayers to those of you who were affected by the storm. Praying that things will get back to normal and everyone is safe and well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Kerry just texted me ...

"We had no service last night, everything is status quo. No nothing. Steve will go out later to charge our phones and get some staples. He only has his mammary gland working. Pray he's ok with 33 flights. Hope you're ok. Thanks everyone. Xoxo"

I told Kerry I am posting her text on SM. Please continue to keep Kerry, Steve, Crisse, Fallon, and Darla in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sdubose

edelweiss said:


> Deb, please send out love to Lynda---I am thankful that help was so close at hand---having had strokes I know how important early care can be! We will pray for good care for John & strength for Lynda. :wub:


 
I am so sorry to hear this. Lynda and her family are in my prayers. 

To everyone dealing with the after math of the storm you are in my prayers also. We had a 10 day power outage during hurricane Ivan.. It was tough. It was during the summer time so I worry about everyone during this cold weather. If there is many I can do, let me know. I'll mail ya'll some blankets?? Books? Water? Batteries? Anthing. Just let me know.


----------



## Snowbody

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kerry just texted me ...
> 
> "We had no service last night, everything is status quo. No nothing. Steve will go out later to charge our phones and get some staples. He only has his mammary gland working. Pray he's ok with 33 flights. Hope you're ok. Thanks everyone. Xoxo"
> 
> I told Kerry I am posting her text on SM. Please continue to keep Kerry, Steve, Crisse, Fallon, and Darla in your thoughts and prayers.


Oh gosh, Marie. I'm so worried about Steve doing a 33 story trek down, but even worse up. I wish, wish, wish that they had left. Sometimes it's more the aftermath of the storm than the storm itself. I think they should have both left with the girls now so he wouldn't have to trek up again. 
Downtown is so crazy especially at night. All the lights and TRAFFIC LIGHTS are out so it's chaos driving and walking down there. There don't seem to be enough traffic enforcers out.

My heart is so heavy for everyone in the affected areas. I'm praying for them all. I am so fortunate to live 40 blocks uptown from the areas badly affected in the city. My SIL is hoping to see her house today, though I don't know if hoping is the word with 8 feet of water. She's a widow and it's a lot to deal with. I worry so about Pat and where she will stay no since I don't know that the house could possibly be inhabited. Glad that Tammy got relocated for a while and still praying for Larry and Liz. Anxious to hear about Lynda and John and praying he's okay. Diana and Lola are fine since she was in CT when it hit but now having trouble getting to work. Been in touch with Linda, Mary and Debbie all through this and they're all getting by. Anne had damage to her Jersey shore house but her main house was okay.

Jim just left for work at Chelsea Piers -- no power there and at least 5 feet of water at the new CBS Sports facility they just built. Brand new set (maybe a couple months old) completely ruined and they have to save, salvage and move everything...with no power on. Hope he'll be okay. David is home now. He worked until midnight last night which was a short day for him lately...only 13 hours.

I signed up to voiunteer with NY Cares and the city but haven't gotten any assignment yet. Hope I can help.

Don't know how to thank you all enough, from all over the world for all your support, love and understanding. Our city and tri-state area are again facing devastation (brings back memories of 9/11 though not nearly as bad) and it's wonderful to know others care so much. You're an amazing group. :wub:


----------



## ckanen2n

Thank you for all of your posts updates and messages. You are all in my thoughts and prayers! I wish there was more I could do. My home is in Atlanta, but open to anyone and or their fluffs who are in need. God bless you all for you updates and concern for our friends!


----------



## maggieh

Glad to hear Kerry's update - I do wish they had left. Continuing to keep all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh, Marie. I'm so worried about Steve doing a 33 story trek down, but even worse up. I wish, wish, wish that they had left. Sometimes it's more the aftermath of the storm than the storm itself. I think they should have both left with the girls now so he wouldn't have to trek up again.
> Downtown is so crazy especially at night. All the lights and TRAFFIC LIGHTS are out so it's chaos driving and walking down there. There don't seem to be enough traffic enforcers out.
> 
> My heart is so heavy for everyone in the affected areas. I'm praying for them all. I am so fortunate to live 40 blocks uptown from the areas badly affected in the city. My SIL is hoping to see her house today, though I don't know if hoping is the word with 8 feet of water. She's a widow and it's a lot to deal with. I worry so about Pat and where she will stay no since I don't know that the house could possibly be inhabited. Glad that Tammy got relocated for a while and still praying for Larry and Liz. Anxious to hear about Lynda and John and praying he's okay. Diana and Lola are fine since she was in CT when it hit but now having trouble getting to work. Been in touch with Linda, Mary and Debbie all through this and they're all getting by. Anne had damage to her Jersey shore house but her main house was okay.
> 
> Jim just left for work at Chelsea Piers -- no power there and at least 5 feet of water at the new CBS Sports facility they just built. Brand new set (maybe a couple months old) completely ruined and they have to save, salvage and move everything...with no power on. Hope he'll be okay. David is home now. He worked until midnight last night which was a short day for him lately...only 13 hours.
> 
> I signed up to voiunteer with NY Cares and the city but haven't gotten any assignment yet. Hope I can help.
> 
> Don't know how to thank you all enough, from all over the world for all your support, love and understanding. Our city and tri-state area are again facing devastation (brings back memories of 9/11 though not nearly as bad) and it's wonderful to know others care so much. You're an amazing group. :wub:


Sue, do you know if I can check hotels in NYC for Kerry and Steve that are pet friendly? I don't think they can get out of the city, right?


----------



## michellerobison

My friend rode out Charlie at home, they did fine,it was the week without power and dealing with the heat, no electricity, no flushing toilets that was toughest. She said, never again. It's one thing to ride it out, it's the aftermath that no one realizes is the hardest part....

Our prayers are with you and everyone..


----------



## michellerobison

Sheraton NY and the Marriott were pet friendly, last time I stayed there..
Also La Quinta, Comfort Inn, Best WEstern, Holiday Inn are too.


----------



## Snowbody

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, do you know if I can check hotels in NYC for Kerry and Steve that are pet friendly? I don't think they can get out of the city, right?


Marie - I think that they can get out of the city now. The GW Bridge and several others opened yesterday afternoon. I think that most of the hotels are pretty packed at this point as people already got out and they'd probably be in better shape at the house on LI believe it or not. 
I just tried to google pet friendly in Manhattan and looks like the Sheraton at 811 7th Avenue might have rooms. It's hard to find local numbers for hotels rather than the 800 numbers. We can pursue if Kerry needs it. Not sure how long to try to take a hotel too. I'm sure the rates are crazy but it's worthwhile. Doubletree is also pet friendly. 
They haven't cancelled the marathon this weekend so many hotels were already full.


----------



## Snowbody

Marie - I just spoke to David. You know he's the travel maven. I think that he can get a room for Kerry in the city. I'm going to see if I can reach Kerry. Otherwise I'll call you.

I just texted Kerry/Steve about this and will let you know if i hear back. Hope they do it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

michellerobison said:


> Sheraton NY and the Marriott were pet friendly, last time I stayed there..
> Also La Quinta, Comfort Inn, Best WEstern, Holiday Inn are too.


Thank you so much, Michelle. I appreciate you taking time to post this. I have a feeling the hotels are already booked ... but, I will try calling the hotels to see if anything is available to help Kerry and Steve if they want to consider going this route. I just don't see how they can safely stay in their apartment without power for another three to five days. I am so worried about them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I just spoke to David. You know he's the travel maven. I think that he can get a room for Kerry in the city. I'm going to see if I can reach Kerry. Otherwise I'll call you.
> 
> I just texted Kerry/Steve about this and will let you know if i hear back. Hope they do it.


Oh, Sue ... Thank you, so so much!!!! I LOVE you!!!


----------



## michellerobison

I kmow most upscale hotels will be pet friendly, but I tried to list a few moderately priced ones. Both Sheraton Manhattan and Sheraton NY and Towers are pet friendly.
Carlton, Westin, Ritz, Waldorf, Hotel Pennsylvania,Sofitel,Affina,Carlyle,Hilton,"W" and Westin, Rennaisance,Fairfield Inn,NU Hotel,Helmsley,The Manhatten Broadway,Wyndam,Sheraton LaGuardia and Sheraton JFK, Days Inn,The Andew,Franklin Hotel,The Mansfield.

Tried to list all price ranges...


----------



## bailey02

Does anyone know how screen name (Maltshake) is doing. I think she is fairly new but lives in New York? She recently posted on SM..


----------



## Snowbody

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Sue ... Thank you, so so much!!!! I LOVE you!!!


Just got off the phone with Steve and Kerry. David is working like crazy to get them a room at one of the Starwoods Hotels. He thinks he can do it though they're all booked but he is great at this stuff. Kerry and Steve are doing okay but they know it will be at least 4 or 5 days before power is restored. So looks like we've go this one in hand and will let you know later. I offered to cook chicken breast for the girls and bring it to her hotel if no kitchen. :HistericalSmiley: Love you Marie and love Kerry and Steve so much. Just want them safe and out of there.


----------



## jodublin

I AM Praying everyone is well and safe , Thank you for all the updates ,
love hugs and positive thoughts to all .. God BLESS .


----------



## Summergirl73

Can I just say that you all are completely amazing? I love my SM family so much. We may fuss and disagree on some topics, but when push comes to shove you can count on your SM family...period. I know we are far away, but I will drive up to meet anyone who wants to escape up North for a while.


----------



## vjw

So thoughtful of you ladies to check for a hotel for Kerry. What else can the rest of us do to help SMers affected by Sandy? Would gift cards to businesses such as restaurants, home improvement stores, or Wal-mart help?


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I haven't heard from DonnaD who lives in NYC. She is the one that met MaltShake and told her about SM.

Has anyone heard from Donna? I'm praying that she's OK.


----------



## Snowbody

vjw said:


> So thoughtful of you ladies to check for a hotel for Kerry. What else can the rest of us do to help SMers affected by Sandy? Would gift cards to businesses such as restaurants, home improvement stores, or Wal-mart help?


Thanks so much. I was thinking about this yesterday and also got a couple of PMs about doing this for those in need, but as of right now the infrastructure for people to even get gift cards isn't here. No mail has been delivered and most people affected don't have e-mail. So I feel like holding off a little might help them to be able to access it. And also in some areas, those stores aren't even operating because they have no power. So I think right now we have to wait a little until things get a little closer to normalcy. JMO


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Just got off the phone with Steve and Kerry. David is working like crazy to get them a room at one of the Starwoods Hotels. He thinks he can do it though they're all booked but he is great at this stuff. Kerry and Steve are doing okay but they know it will be at least 4 or 5 days before power is restored. So looks like we've go this one in hand and will let you know later. I offered to cook chicken breast for the girls and bring it to her hotel if no kitchen. :HistericalSmiley: Love you Marie and love Kerry and Steve so much. Just want them safe and out of there.


Sue and Michelle, thank you so so much for helping. And, to Bridget and anyone else offering to take our friends into your homes. 

Kerry just texted me ... Well, I think it's Steve ... Said he's outside getting the phones charged. Also, said the generator just blew up!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Summergirl73 said:


> Can I just say that you all are completely amazing? I love my SM family so much. We may fuss and disagree on some topics, but when push comes to shove you can count on your SM family...period. I know we are far away, but I will drive up to meet anyone who wants to escape up North for a while.


Bridget, you are another one of our Earth Angels ... and, YOU are amazing Thank you so, so much.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

michellerobison said:


> I kmow most upscale hotels will be pet friendly, but I tried to list a few moderately priced ones. Both Sheraton Manhattan and Sheraton NY and Towers are pet friendly.
> Carlton, Westin, Ritz, Waldorf, Hotel Pennsylvania,Sofitel,Affina,Carlyle,Hilton,"W" and Westin, Rennaisance,Fairfield Inn,NU Hotel,Helmsley,The Manhatten Broadway,Wyndam,Sheraton LaGuardia and Sheraton JFK, Days Inn,The Andew,Franklin Hotel,The Mansfield.
> 
> Tried to list all price ranges...


Earth Angel Michelle ... Thank you from the bottom of my heart. You help both pups and humans so, so much. Love you, Michelle.


----------



## vjw

Snowbody said:


> Thanks so much. I was thinking about this yesterday and also got a couple of PMs about doing this for those in need, but as of right now the infrastructure for people to even get gift cards isn't here. No mail has been delivered and most people affected don't have e-mail. So I feel like holding off a little might help them to be able to access it. And also in some areas, those stores aren't even operating because they have no power. So I think right now we have to wait a little until things get a little closer to normalcy. JMO



Whenever and whatever, just let us know.


----------



## MaryH

Here's a "keep warm" tip for those who may be without heat and need a quick fix for a sweater to keep your little dog warm -- cut the sleeve off of an old sweatshirt, the cuff makes for a nice turtleneck look, trim the sleeve to body length of your dog (neck to hip), cut two slits for front legs, and you've got a makeshift sweater. It may not be glamorous but it works in a pinch.


----------



## ckanen2n

MaryH said:


> Here's a "keep warm" tip for those who may be without heat and need a quick fix for a sweater to keep your little dog warm -- cut the sleeve off of an old sweatshirt, the cuff makes for a nice turtleneck look, trim the sleeve to body length of your dog (neck to hip), cut two slits for front legs, and you've got a makeshift sweater. It may not be glamorous but it works in a pinch.


What a great idea! I can envision some crafty creations too!


----------



## Maisie and Me

I am so sad for my neice in Connecticut.:smcry:She is an ICU nurse there and was renting a house on the ocean.She got a call at work the day before the storm that her street had an immediate manditory evac and was closed off.so after her 12 hr shift she still tried to get to her little house but the police would let NO one through. She had to work the day of the storm (18 hrs) and yesterday (16 hrs). She got a call today that she had 1 hr to see if she could salvage anything and then the state was boarding it up as it was a total loss. She has lost everything except the scrubbs on her back,her nursing cloggs and her purse and iphone. 
When she got to the house everything was in shambles. The fridg was lying on its side, her dresser was upside down as was her new couch, table and chairs bed etc, all ruined and broken apart. Her tv and computer etc were floating and under water and sand and debris, clothes thrown from closets and shredded.
What she was really upset about was all the work she has done on her Master's Degree, her books, papers and computer-gone.
My heart aches for her as she is exhausted from having to work long hours and now to loose everything. She is only just turned 26 and has worked to hard for everything.
She is just one of thousands in the same boat from this storm. She is thankful she is alive but just plain numb right now.
My heart is so heavy for all who are really suffering right now.


----------



## Summergirl73

Oh Michelle, that is just so sad! That poor girl. Please let her know we are thinking of her and let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## Snowbody

Maisie and Me said:


> I am so sad for my neice in Connecticut.:smcry:She is an ICU nurse there and was renting a house on the ocean.She got a call at work the day before the storm that her street had an immediate manditory evac and was closed off.so after her 12 hr shift she still tried to get to her little house but the police would let NO one through. She had to work the day of the storm (18 hrs) and yesterday (16 hrs). She got a call today that she had 1 hr to see if she could salvage anything and then the state was boarding it up as it was a total loss. She has lost everything except the scrubbs on her back,her nursing cloggs and her purse and iphone.
> When she got to the house everything was in shambles. The fridg was lying on its side, her dresser was upside down as was her new couch, table and chairs bed etc, all ruined and broken apart. Her tv and computer etc were floating and under water and sand and debris, clothes thrown from closets and shredded.
> What she was really upset about was all the work she has done on her Master's Degree, her books, papers and computer-gone.
> My heart aches for her as she is exhausted from having to work long hours and now to loose everything. She is only just turned 26 and has worked to hard for everything.
> She is just one of thousands in the same boat from this storm. She is thankful she is alive but just plain numb right now.
> My heart is so heavy for all who are really suffering right now.


Michelle - that just breaks my heart. :smcry: And there she was in service to others. Just speechless thinking about it. To think that she couldn't even get her computer which for so many of us store our photos and important info. I'm so sorry. I know that my SIL will be facing the exact same scenario. They won't let her in yet because of too many gas leaks and water too high to shut off the gas. It's all so devastating but at least they are alive. I just heard that two children were swept out of an SUV and they think maybe into the ocean. The mother said it all happened in moments. A search is on for them :crying: Please send our thoughts and prayers to your niece. She is young and will recover but it's life changing.


----------



## pippersmom

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - that just breaks my heart. :smcry: And there she was in service to others. Just speechless thinking about it. To think that she couldn't even get her computer which for so many of us store our photos and important info. I'm so sorry. I know that my SIL will be facing the exact same scenario. They won't let her in yet because of too many gas leaks and water too high to shut off the gas. It's all so devastating but at least they are alive. I just heard that two children were swept out of an SUV and they think maybe into the ocean. The mother said it all happened in moments. A search is on for them :crying: Please send our thoughts and prayers to your niece. She is young and will recover but it's life changing.


OMG, thats horrible about the 2 children. That poor mother.


----------



## vjw

Patients are being evacuated at Bellevue Hospital in NY. Don't know the reason.


----------



## MaryH

vjw said:


> Patients are being evacuated at Bellevue Hospital in NY. Don't know the reason.


New York City's Bellevue Hospital Set to Evacuate After Sandy - ABC News


----------



## MaryH

Update from Larry and Liz in Little Ferry -- "The tide surge did not come thank God so we are cleaning up. Just came in from outside. Liz is cleaning the ground floor. Almost dried out thank God. The garage is a mess, next project. Still no power. Uggh. I need a shower. LOL"


----------



## Snowbody

Good news.:chili::chili: David got Kerry and Steve pet friendly hotel rooms for tonight and 6 more days but looks like Kerry might have friends who are coming in to get them. We're still checking which she'll do especially since there's now a 3 person occupancy rule for cars crossing into NYC and her friend was coming in to get them But either way, she should be out of her apartment tonight. Yea!!!:thumbsup: My dear, awesome son. :wub:

As for Bellevue evacuation, they had to do that a few blocks from there in the midst of the storm from NYU Langone Med for over 300 patients. They line up about 100 ambulances and do it very well. This time it will be 700 patients.


----------



## MaryH

Snowbody said:


> We're still checking which she'll do especially since there's now a 3 person occupancy rule for cars crossing into NYC and her friend was coming in to get them


I can understand why NYC is trying to discourage "visitors" right now but in the case of someone driving in to take people out of the city I would hope that exceptions can and will be made. And your son is AWESOME!


----------



## bailey02

Snowbody said:


> Good news.:chili::chili: David got Kerry and Steve pet friendly hotel rooms for tonight and 6 more days but looks like Kerry might have friends who are coming in to get them. We're still checking which she'll do especially since there's now a 3 person occupancy rule for cars crossing into NYC and her friend was coming in to get them But either way, she should be out of her apartment tonight. Yea!!!:thumbsup: My dear, awesome son. :wub:
> 
> As for Bellevue evacuation, they had to do that a few blocks from there in the midst of the storm from NYU Langone Med for over 300 patients. They line up about 100 ambulances and do it very well. This time it will be 700 patients.



Thank God :chili: David is awesome:chili:


----------



## Maisie and Me

Sue, David is AWESOME!!!!!! I don't know him but I feel I love him already :wub:That is sooooo tragic about those children I can't even imagine the parents pain! Well it sounds like Kerry has a plan either way and hope Steve made it back up the stairs OK.I wouldn't want to climb all those flights no less with packages! I hope everyone without power are all holding up as it's starting to get colder.


----------



## SammieMom

Sue-how kind your son is. you must be so proud of him. :wub: and you too for all your doing. Awesome!


----------



## SammieMom

How sad about the children, oh its all so sad for so many. There was also a women on TV from Jersey crying in the governors arms. She just broke my heart. She couldn't help it, she had lost everything! They said that if the cities had not evacuated so well it would been a huge loss of life. Bless you all in the aftermath.


----------



## michellerobison

If I could I'd sure load up my Expedition,it seats 6 passengers, not including driver and a front seat passenger...

I hate to think of all the fluffs on the streets that need help...and the ones in shelters without power...


----------



## SammieMom

Marie - You are so kind!! :wub: With all your own flooding and adjusters to deal with and that's no picnic I know, you put your problems aside and think of others. Your a special friend. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom

michellerobison said:


> If I could I'd sure load up my Expedition,it seats 6 passengers, not including driver and a front seat passenger...
> 
> I hate to think of all the fluffs on the streets that need help...and the ones in shelters without power...


I know Michelle. It's sad. I did see piece about the hotels and storm shelters made a huge effort this time to welcome pets, so to avoid all the lost pets. And more people left if they let them bring their pets with them. They never did that down here, hope they do next time. I guess they were full of pets and it helped a lot. :wub: gosh I hate thought of lost fluffs.


----------



## TLR

Maisie and Me said:


> I am so sad for my neice in Connecticut.:smcry:She is an ICU nurse there and was renting a house on the ocean.She got a call at work the day before the storm that her street had an immediate manditory evac and was closed off.so after her 12 hr shift she still tried to get to her little house but the police would let NO one through. She had to work the day of the storm (18 hrs) and yesterday (16 hrs). She got a call today that she had 1 hr to see if she could salvage anything and then the state was boarding it up as it was a total loss. She has lost everything except the scrubbs on her back,her nursing cloggs and her purse and iphone.
> When she got to the house everything was in shambles. The fridg was lying on its side, her dresser was upside down as was her new couch, table and chairs bed etc, all ruined and broken apart. Her tv and computer etc were floating and under water and sand and debris, clothes thrown from closets and shredded.
> What she was really upset about was all the work she has done on her Master's Degree, her books, papers and computer-gone.
> My heart aches for her as she is exhausted from having to work long hours and now to loose everything. She is only just turned 26 and has worked to hard for everything.
> She is just one of thousands in the same boat from this storm. She is thankful she is alive but just plain numb right now.
> My heart is so heavy for all who are really suffering right now.


So sorry and sad for her and all those that were and are going through such losses. My prayers are with each of you.


----------



## educ8m

Update on Lynda's husband, John: 
John had an MRI done today and they discovered that he did _not _have a stroke. Instead, he is having brain bleeds. The doctor said that John had several of them. That means that has probably been the cause of other less severe episodes. Lynda is upset that John's other doctors, especially his neurologist did not figure this out. Thankfully the ER doctor knew what to look for. 

Lynda said to thank all of you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They are greatly appreciated. Her power is back on, but she will be at the hospital most of this evening. She may try to post tonight.


----------



## TLR

educ8m said:


> Update on Lynda's husband, John:
> John had an MRI done today and they discovered that he did _not _have a stroke. Instead, he is having brain bleeds. The doctor said that John had several of them. That means that has probably been the cause of other less severe episodes. Lynda is upset that John's other doctors, especially his neurologist did not figure this out. Thankfully the ER doctor knew what to look for.
> 
> Lynda said to thank all of you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They are greatly appreciated. Her power is back on, but she will be at the hospital most of this evening. She may try to post tonight.


Thank you for the update, prayers are with both him and Lynda.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Lynda, please know we are praying for you and your husband rayer:rayer:. I hope you can get home tonight and get some rest.


----------



## SammieMom

educ8m said:


> Update on Lynda's husband, John:
> John had an MRI done today and they discovered that he did _not _have a stroke. Instead, he is having brain bleeds. The doctor said that John had several of them. That means that has probably been the cause of other less severe episodes. Lynda is upset that John's other doctors, especially his neurologist did not figure this out. Thankfully the ER doctor knew what to look for.
> 
> Lynda said to thank all of you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They are greatly appreciated. Her power is back on, but she will be at the hospital most of this evening. She may try to post tonight.


Thank you Deb. thankfully they have diagnosed him and I don't know what a brain bleed means, can they now treat his symptoms? Sending healing prayers to John and Lynda and his drs.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Praying for Lynda's husband, John.


----------



## SammieMom

Maisie and Me said:


> I am so sad for my neice in Connecticut.:smcry:She is an ICU nurse there and was renting a house on the ocean.She got a call at work the day before the storm that her street had an immediate manditory evac and was closed off.so after her 12 hr shift she still tried to get to her little house but the police would let NO one through. She had to work the day of the storm (18 hrs) and yesterday (16 hrs). She got a call today that she had 1 hr to see if she could salvage anything and then the state was boarding it up as it was a total loss. She has lost everything except the scrubbs on her back,her nursing cloggs and her purse and iphone.
> When she got to the house everything was in shambles. The fridg was lying on its side, her dresser was upside down as was her new couch, table and chairs bed etc, all ruined and broken apart. Her tv and computer etc were floating and under water and sand and debris, clothes thrown from closets and shredded.
> What she was really upset about was all the work she has done on her Master's Degree, her books, papers and computer-gone.
> My heart aches for her as she is exhausted from having to work long hours and now to loose everything. She is only just turned 26 and has worked to hard for everything.
> She is just one of thousands in the same boat from this storm. She is thankful she is alive but just plain numb right now.
> My heart is so heavy for all who are really suffering right now.


Michelle - how awful for your niece. Hard to watch our loved ones suffer. After working so long for her degree. I hope she can get some help like an extension. I know doesn't replace all her hard work. Poor thing sifting through her things in the cold. Heartbreaking. When your in your twenties you do recover faster but it's going to take time. That's a hard blow. This reminds me I need to back up my docs from my PC on flash.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Bridget, Kandis, Tracey and Sue----thankyou for your prayers for Laura:smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Maisie and Me said:


> I am so sad for my neice in Connecticut.:smcry:She is an ICU nurse there and was renting a house on the ocean.She got a call at work the day before the storm that her street had an immediate manditory evac and was closed off.so after her 12 hr shift she still tried to get to her little house but the police would let NO one through. She had to work the day of the storm (18 hrs) and yesterday (16 hrs). She got a call today that she had 1 hr to see if she could salvage anything and then the state was boarding it up as it was a total loss. She has lost everything except the scrubbs on her back,her nursing cloggs and her purse and iphone.
> When she got to the house everything was in shambles. The fridg was lying on its side, her dresser was upside down as was her new couch, table and chairs bed etc, all ruined and broken apart. Her tv and computer etc were floating and under water and sand and debris, clothes thrown from closets and shredded.
> What she was really upset about was all the work she has done on her Master's Degree, her books, papers and computer-gone.
> My heart aches for her as she is exhausted from having to work long hours and now to loose everything. She is only just turned 26 and has worked to hard for everything.
> She is just one of thousands in the same boat from this storm. She is thankful she is alive but just plain numb right now.
> My heart is so heavy for all who are really suffering right now.


Michelle, I feel so bad for your niece ... and, you, too. Here she was working such long hours ... caring for her patients ... and, then she was not even able to come home to sit down and rest for a while. This has got to be extremely exhausting for her ... and, as you said ... just plain numb for her right now.

Is there any way she can have someone help her retrieve information from her computer in regard to notes she might have had on there in regard to her Master's?? 

Is there anything we can do to help her? Please don't be afraid to ask. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your niece, Michelle.


----------



## Snowbody

Glad that the docs seemed to get to what problems John was happening. I also don't know what the answer is if you have small brain bleeds but praying they can be prevented/treated. Just love Lynda to pieces -- she always brings a smile to my face -- and John is a wonderful sweet man. Praying for them.

So updating with Kerry - ugh. Not so good. David got hotel room for tonite and another hotel for tomorrow for a few nights, but Steve and Kerry had spoken to friends who were going to get them from the city and take them to Long Island (I think). So then she didn't need the rooms. Then I got in touch and they texted that they had walked down 33 floors and got back up to see the super had locked their door.:w00t: She then said she was back in touch with David about getting the room. Then I hear from David that 10 minutes ago Kerry told him that Steve had hurt his knee in the climb and can't make it down so staying put. :smstarz: So I guess they're going through another night at home. Don't know what's up for the future. I hope they're okay. :huh: I think some power's coming back in lower manhattan but Steve said their apartment building sustained storm damage and basement was flooded because of some construction going on in the building's gym. So don't know if they will be out of power longer than others around them. I wish they had jumped on the room earlier today when David got it. Praying for them. rayer:


----------



## Summergirl73

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Is there any way she can have someone help her retrieve information from her computer in regard to notes she might have had on there in regard to her Master's??


Great thought! I wonder if there is a way to retrieve info from a computer that has sustained damage like that? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## SammieMom

Sue - Thanks, sorry it didn't work out. I hope Kerry & Steve will be warm enough. Worries me they said it's getting colder there tonight. It's always harder to do things after the storm. Everyone is gone and you have to deal with no services. Poor Kerry. 
Sue- are there stores open near them, So they can get goods if needed? This may be dumb ? But do they have fireplace? Hoping they get power soon. Or a room. 
xoxoxo. Kerry-we love you.


----------



## Maglily

Michelle, so sorry for your neice and all that she's lost. I hope she can find some backups of her documents, even those that she may have emailed to her supervisor for review and or other versions of her thesis.

And still thinking of Lynda and her husband. Sending good thoughts and prayers for them and everyone ( I hope I haven't missed anyone in this thread, I haven't read through it all tonite).


----------



## Snowbody

Just got off the phone with Kerry. They're okay. Steve really hurt his knee so really couldn't walk down the 33 flights along with their bag and the three dogs. Just too risky. So they're okay for tonight and friends are due in tomorrow to pick them up...hopefully. They have been able to get out for supplies...I think hard to come by but they have gotten some though they thought they were leaving so they weren't that worried this last trip down. They do have all their clothes and blankets and stuff so that's good. Oh and advil for Steve. No fireplaces. The power just went on for Vesey Street and below which is where she is but her building's generator blew up because of flooding in their basement so they are still without. What a nightmare. Hope it's over tomorrow. Kerry was singing David's praises. Maybe she's like to adopt him? :innocent: He said if they needed the hotel tomorrow they should call him and he'd see what he can do again. They were so close to being out of there.


----------



## Maglily

Thanks for the update Sue, if you are speaking with her again, please tell her I'm thinking of her but don't want to text and use up her cell battery. 

I know I mentioned this to Marie but I don't know what thread I said that in or even if Marie got to see it, if I can't remember I don't expect Marie to have even saw that.


----------



## MalteseJane

Summergirl73 said:


> Great thought! I wonder if there is a way to retrieve info from a computer that has sustained damage like that? Any ideas anyone?


If the hard drive is not damaged, they can retrieve all her information. Transfer it to a new computer. But I don't know what water can do to a hard drive.


----------



## michellerobison

Summergirl73 said:


> Great thought! I wonder if there is a way to retrieve info from a computer that has sustained damage like that? Any ideas anyone?


when my store was damaged by fire and then by 350,000 gallons of water afterwards, they rescued the infomation from my computer. I would think about storing info on a server or extra external hard drive.
I know Seagate external hard drives also have off site online storage for information...


----------



## cyndrae

MalteseJane said:


> If the hard drive is not damaged, they can retrieve all her information. Transfer it to a new computer. But I don't know what water can do to a hard drive.


There are companies that do recovery of info from damaged drives. It might cost a bit but might be worth looking into.

I have been reading and praying for everyone in trouble and wish I could help somehow.

Love you guys!!


----------



## Maisie and Me

Oh guess what!!!!:chili:Good news:chili::chili:Laura found out she left her computer by accident at her boyfriend's mother's house (he still lives home). She just assumed it was floating in the rubble with everything else. I am so happy for her because she is soooooooo relieved. With all that has happened and being so tired she said she wasn't thinking straight. At least she still has her car also because she was at work. She wasn't able to spend any great amt of time there because the structure was too unstable and she said it was disgusting inside and really smelled awful like dead fish. Some of her coworkers chipped in and bought her 2 outfits, underwear and a jacket:wub:.I thought that was really nice of them! . Thankyou again for your prayers and your quick thinking Marie, Michelle and Brenda . I was just going to try and get a hold of her when my sister called and told me she at least had the computer.

Poor Steve and Kerri!! What a nightmare. I know climbing all those stairs would kill my knees too no less having to do it a couple of times. Ugh!
I hope Lynda and John are ok tonight also and has anyone heard from Pat yet? She is probably facing the same as Laura, Sue's poor SIL, and so many others.


----------



## MalteseJane

Pat posted on FB. I hope she won't mind me doing a copy and paste :

_"This wait is killing me!!! Today we went back to our town...the police wouldn't let us into our development. It seems they turned the gas and electric on and there are gas leaks. If you stayed and were already there you could stay, but if you crossed the line, you couldn't go back. (oh brother!) We brought supplies to Randy and Robin and handed them off over the line, LOL. We'll go back tomorrow to see if we can see how bad or good we fared....we know water came in the house, so that means Stan's man cave had to have been flooded. But hopefully it won't be as bad as we think. I'm choosing to think positive. Thanks for all your prayers. _"


----------



## Maisie and Me

Thanks Janine. What a positive and great attitude Pat has!


----------



## edelweiss

:crying:
Just tearing up as I read--not only of all the sadness but how something so awful can bring out the very best in people who gather around to bring help and hope. Such a contradiction of events! 
When I was a young child my parents lived on the coast in a little town called Bay Town----near Galveston. There was a huge storm & my parents had to evacuate---they lost everything---never went back. It resonates w/all of the stories they told when I was growing up.
Life isn't fair but it is full of wonderful, loving, caring & giving people---some of the best are here in our SM family.:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Please, if anyone needs help.......please let me know. DH and I are ready.


----------



## Summergirl73

Michelle ~ that is great news about your niece! Praises for small miracles  .

My thoughts are with Pat and all the others who are stuck and/or suffering from loss of home and ill health. Big healing hugs to you all.


----------



## MaryH

I just spoke with Lynda. She spent the evening at the hospital with John and said he looks better and his color is better. They will be running an EEG in the morning. If that goes well and he gets the go ahead from the PT folks he may be able to go home tomorrow. Lynda sound positive, appreciates all the prayers and good wishes. Please keep them coming as I know they are a big comfort to both Lynda and John. She's going to try to pop in to SM tonight to give her own update.

I offered to take her dogs (and not give them back) but she turned down the offer. :blush:


----------



## MaryH

Michelle, great news about your nieces's computer. If she needs a printer I have one here that she can have if you have a way of getting it to her.


----------



## edelweiss

MaryH said:


> I just spoke with Lynda. She spent the evening at the hospital with John and said he looks better and his color is better. They will be running an EEG in the morning. If that goes well and he gets the go ahead from the PT folks he may be able to go home tomorrow. Lynda sound positive, appreciates all the prayers and good wishes. Please keep them coming as I know they are a big comfort to both Lynda and John. She's going to try to pop in to SM tonight to give her own update.
> 
> I offered to take her dogs (and not give them back) but she turned down the offer. :blush:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Mary, that was very generous of you!
Lynda & John, we are all concerned & praying for you both!:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane

MaryH said:


> I just spoke with Lynda. She spent the evening at the hospital with John and said he looks better and his color is better. They will be running an EEG in the morning. If that goes well and he gets the go ahead from the PT folks he may be able to go home tomorrow. Lynda sound positive, appreciates all the prayers and good wishes. Please keep them coming as I know they are a big comfort to both Lynda and John. She's going to try to pop in to SM tonight to give her own update.
> 
> I offered to take her dogs (and not give them back) but she turned down the offer. :blush:


Well you scared her.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody

Mary - thanks so much for the update. I'm glad John's looking better and hope that he'll be home soon. BTW, I get Chachi!! But I'm sure she would have already told you that as I've been wanting him since I first saw him at Nationals in Atlanta. B)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mary, thank you for the update on Lynda and John. I will continue praying for both of them and with positive thoughts.

Lynda, I am sending love and hugs your way.

Mary, I can't thank you enough for starting this thread. You are one awesome lady.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Maisie and Me said:


> Oh guess what!!!!:chili:Good news:chili::chili:Laura found out she left her computer by accident at her boyfriend's mother's house (he still lives home). She just assumed it was floating in the rubble with everything else. I am so happy for her because she is soooooooo relieved. With all that has happened and being so tired she said she wasn't thinking straight. At least she still has her car also because she was at work. She wasn't able to spend any great amt of time there because the structure was too unstable and she said it was disgusting inside and really smelled awful like dead fish. Some of her coworkers chipped in and bought her 2 outfits, underwear and a jacket:wub:.I thought that was really nice of them! . Thankyou again for your prayers and your quick thinking Marie, Michelle and Brenda . I was just going to try and get a hold of her when my sister called and told me she at least had the computer.
> 
> Poor Steve and Kerri!! What a nightmare. I know climbing all those stairs would kill my knees too no less having to do it a couple of times. Ugh!
> I hope Lynda and John are ok tonight also and has anyone heard from Pat yet? She is probably facing the same as Laura, Sue's poor SIL, and so many others.



So glad to hear this!!! :chili: I am just a year older than your niece and I DEFINITELY feel as if my entire life is on my computer!! Especially since all my Masters stuff is on there as well!! External hard drives and Google Docs/Gmail (and Facebook for pics!!!) are GREAT tools for backing stuff up!! And I believe as Cloud storage becomes more mainstream, backing up files will be even easier! I commend your niece for her hard work during all of this...I can't imagine working those long hours nurses work..then to not even be able to go to your home, much less LOSE your home... and I just can't imagine losing all my stuff... though like everyone has said, things can be replaced, people (and animals!) cannot!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Please, if anyone needs help.......please let me know. DH and I are ready.


 
that's so nice of you, you have a wonderful heart.




MaryH said:


> I just spoke with Lynda. She spent the evening at the hospital with John and said he looks better and his color is better. They will be running an EEG in the morning. If that goes well and he gets the go ahead from the PT folks he may be able to go home tomorrow. Lynda sound positive, appreciates all the prayers and good wishes. Please keep them coming as I know they are a big comfort to both Lynda and John. She's going to try to pop in to SM tonight to give her own update.
> 
> I offered to take her dogs (and not give them back) but she turned down the offer. :blush:


 
we just keep praying for John and for Lynda, she's got to be exhausted. 

Pat has such a positive attitude, I hope things arien't as bad as we have thought.


----------



## michellerobison

Michelle , so glad your niece's hard work is safe! I hope she will be safe too. Everyone in the hurricane area, we're all praying so hard and donating to any agency that's helping. I have PT tomorrow so I will check out Petsmart,they have a donation drive going on,so I will donate cash and they can best apply it to needs...

I may be bringing home a foster and babies on my way home from Florida...Keep fingers crossed that the new mommy to be will safely deliver healthy puppies...


----------



## lynda

It is 12.21AM and I just got through reading this entire thread. It took me a few hours to get through it but I am so glad I did. I read it through tears in my eyes and a very heavy heart for all of my SM family that have suffered so much, through their own personal crisis or for others that they care about. We have each one of us been through quite an ordeal.

Pat, I truly hope that when you get back home it won't be as bad as you think and I am so glad that you took everyone's advice and left. And Kerry I hope that you and Steve and the girls can find a place to lay your heads and rest. Marie, I am so sorry for the damage you are in-during in your home. This has got to be taking a toll on your health. Please forgive me for not mentioning every one who has in some way been in harms way. It is late and I can hardly keep my eyes open. 

I have been unable to communicate on here earlier cause my 3G i pad could not get a signal. I thought I was all set for the storm but things have a funny way of getting turned around. We just got power back at 6:00 this morning. 

I know Mary H and Deb have kept you updated on me and John, thank you both. We have some minor damage on the house and lost all our food in the freezer but that is the extent of it. John however did not fare too well. While we were out trying to get a cup of coffee in a donut shop the morning after the storm John had a spell of some kind. The ambulance came and brought him to the er. They did a cat scan and thought that he had a very mild stroke. There was a neurologist there seeing his own patient and the er dr. asked him if he would look at John. He came in John's room and did an eval on him and then ordered an MRI for him. We got the results of the MRI and it shows that he has had several brain bleeds. John is on Plavix for his heart as he has had several stents put in in the past. They also have him on a 325MG aspirin a day. The dr said to stop the aspirin. He feels this may be contributing to the bleeds. There does not appear to be any cognitive damage but the dr told me what to look for. This is all kind of scary and right now I feel a bit numb but I know we will get through this. After all, I have my whole SM family praying for him. You just can't do better than that.

Please everyone stay safe, pray for us as I will be praying for all of you.

Love U Guys
Lynda


----------



## edelweiss

Oh Lynda, thank you for checking in---do go right to bed!
I was also unable to take aspirin & Plavix together after my stroke---caused intestinal bleeding & lots of huge bruises. It is tricky to come up w/what works for each person w/out undue consequences. I will pray. I think it is somewhat of a miracle that the neurologist was there to help you just when you needed it. God is good.
I hope your babies are doing ok w/the storm ravage & then your having to be at the ER! Good-night & sweet dreams.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Lynda, thank you for checking in. My prayers continue for you and your hubby. I think I just sent that message to you a little while ago ... but, see ... I mean it.:wub::wub:

Now I am sitting here thinking about Pat. I tried to write something for her on FB ... but, my FB page is giving me problems. 

I'm thinking about what Governor Christie of New Jersey expressed so eloquently yesterday. He said at the press conference that it is okay to cry and grieve over the losses from this monsterous storm. I am thinking positive for Pat. However, reality tells me that when she goes home today ... that it will be, understandably, very difficult for her. Her house will not be the home she left. At least parts of it, I imagine, will be ruined. Little treasures, like her wine glass that she cherishes, might have floated away. And, I imagine from myself having survived a major flood in the 50's ... that the house will have unpleasant odors. 

However, Pat and Stan will be able to rebuild. And, although some of her cherished material treasures might be gone ... nothing can replace the loss of a loved ones. Nothing. 

My heart goes out to Pat because her precious fluff babies ... all six of them ... have been missing their home, too ... with it's secure surroundings and familiar scents ... that help provide our fluff babies with feelings of comfort and security. And, now for them, too, it will be different.

With this, I can only imagine the terrible stress and anxiety Pat must be feeling. It has got to be overwhelming for her. 

So, I hope and pray that Pat can feel all the love from us here on SM ... in addition to all of her many, many friends that are loving, praying, and supporting her on FB, too. 

I'm hoping that Elaine, Pat's friend is okay ... and, that maybe the fluff babies can spend a little time in Elaine's motor home ... only because it might help them feel a sense of familiarity. 

And, Pat ... if you are reading this at some point soon ... please know it is okay to cry your heart out. And, it is okay to grieve. And, at some point soon, as Governor Christie expressed ... you will feel strong enough to move ahead and rebuild. You will see rainbows and sunshine again. You are a survivor ... and, you will once again be able to say with happiness that .... "Life is good!!"

We all love you, Pat. I wish we could be there with you to hold your hands and help you get through this. Please let us know if we can send you or the fluff babies anything you might need.


----------



## Critterkrazy

Lynda, I am so glad you, John and the pups are ok. I have been so worried about you. I am so very glad the neurologist was in the ER at the right time. I will continue to pray for John's health so he can get well and return home where he belongs. When you read this please tell John that Dennis and I are thinking about him and wishing him well. Hugs to you my dear friend. And give those sweet pups of yours a gentle hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'm continuing my prayers for you and John, for him to heal, and strength for you, God Bless and Keep You.


----------



## ckanen2n

Lynda, We all have been so worried about you and John. Glad he saw a neurologisy right away. Do you have a follow-up appt with a neurologist. Pleas take care and keep us posted! xo


----------



## maggieh

Lynda, so very glad that the news about John is relatively good. That's still scary but at least you know what has happened and what to look for.

I'm also very glad that the damage for most of our SM family has not been as bad as it certainly could have been. I wish we could all be there giving Pat hugs when she finally sees her house; hopefully that will be today.

And hoping Kerry and Steve either have someplace to go today or have power back on. 

Prayers and good thoughts for everyone as they continue to recover from this disaster.

And, Mary H - thank you for starting this thread - it's been our "single source" for information and what a fabulous idea!


----------



## Summergirl73

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Lynda, thank you for checking in. My prayers continue for you and your hubby. I think I just sent that message to you a little while ago ... but, see ... I mean it.:wub::wub:
> 
> Now I am sitting here thinking about Pat. I tried to write something for her on FB ... but, my FB page is giving me problems.
> 
> I'm thinking about what Governor Christie of New Jersey expressed so eloquently yesterday. He said at the press conference that it is okay to cry and grieve over the losses from this monsterous storm. I am thinking positive for Pat. However, reality tells me that when she goes home today ... that it will be, understandably, very difficult for her. Her house will not be the home she left. At least parts of it, I imagine, will be ruined. Little treasures, like her wine glass that she cherishes, might have floated away. And, I imagine from myself having survived a major flood in the 50's ... that the house will have unpleasant odors.
> 
> However, Pat and Stan will be able to rebuild. And, although some of her cherished material treasures might be gone ... nothing can replace the loss of a loved ones. Nothing.
> 
> My heart goes out to Pat because her precious fluff babies ... all six of them ... have been missing their home, too ... with it's secure surroundings and familiar scents ... that help provide our fluff babies with feelings of comfort and security. And, now for them, too, it will be different.
> 
> With this, I can only imagine the terrible stress and anxiety Pat must be feeling. It has got to be overwhelming for her.
> 
> So, I hope and pray that Pat can feel all the love from us here on SM ... in addition to all of her many, many friends that are loving, praying, and supporting her on FB, too.
> 
> I'm hoping that Elaine, Pat's friend is okay ... and, that maybe the fluff babies can spend a little time in Elaine's motor home ... only because it might help them feel a sense of familiarity.
> 
> And, Pat ... if you are reading this at some point soon ... please know it is okay to cry your heart out. And, it is okay to grieve. And, at some point soon, as Governor Christie expressed ... you will feel strong enough to move ahead and rebuild. You will see rainbows and sunshine again. You are a survivor ... and, you will once again be able to say with happiness that .... "Life is good!!"
> 
> We all love you, Pat. I wish we could be there with you to hold your hands and help you get through this. Please let us know if we can send you or the fluff babies anything you might need.


Beautifully said. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Lynda -- :smootch::smootch::smootch: So glad to see you on here. Have been worried sick about you and John. I do think that the neurologist was meant to be there that evening!! Am praying that the change in meds will help and that he'll recover well from this episode. Please keep safe. We love you.

I'm still numbed by all I'm seeing around me here. Pat and my SIL Jeanne stil have not been allowed back to their houses. It's a heartbreaking waiting game. I was happy to see that Pat has been at Stan's daughter's house throughout this. Didn't know if she was in a hotel or what. But at least she's safe and they're out of the impact zone. My SIL filed her insurance since her house will be an entire loss and not habitable since they know water basically went up 8 feet. She's been staying at her twins but they've had no power so living that way, at someone else's house, with no water pumping or heat is not easy but she's thankful to have a roof over her head now. She's a widow so really on her own but I know she'll go on and at least has her car.

Just heard from Debbie (harry'smom) and her town says they'll get power at around noon. Her daughter's apt is in Hoboken which basically had major flooding and while her daughter was out of town for business her BF with Kissy were stuck in the apt on the third floor unable to leave because of the flooding. They're all back together after her daughter had a crazy flying route to get to Philly - closest she could get. Her BF's car is a total loss but they're all okay 

NYC is more insane today.:smilie_tischkante: With them banning any cars into Manhattan with less that 3 people coming in from the other boros and Long Island and having ONE LANE checkpoints, people are waiting hours coming to the bridges and few tunnels working to get into Manhattan. There are busses but 3 hour waits for some of them (and then people will have to leave later:w00t And gas lines that rival the 1976 gas crisis. People run out of gas on line and don't have gas for generators! There's partial subway service to area above 34th street but everything is limited. This is very 9/11-esque. Bringing a big city to its knees and that's just the city. We're surrounded by so much more dire areas. Sending prayers to all.


----------



## nicolen412

EVERYONE IS OK RIGHT ??? I have just read all of this in Australia and I am very very very very concerned for everyone. 

Pat, I am so sorry about your house but as everyone has said at least you + husband and the fluffies got out!!! 

Has the storm passed now? 

And also, has anyone else heard about these punks that have faked being "con??" workers and stole stuff from peoples houses ??? scum.


----------



## MaryH

Snowbody said:


> NYC is more insane today.:smilie_tischkante: With them banning any cars into Manhattan with less that 3 people coming in from the other boros and Long Island and having ONE LANE checkpoints, people are waiting hours coming to the bridges and few tunnels working to get into Manhattan. There are busses but 3 hour waits for some of them (and then people will have to leave later:w00t And gas lines that rival the 1976 gas crisis. People run out of gas on line and don't have gas for generators! There's partial subway service to area above 34th street but everything is limited. This is very 9/11-esque. Bringing a big city to its knees and that's just the city. We're surrounded by so much more dire areas. Sending prayers to all.


This is why all companies, large and small, should have a Disaster Recovery/Business Continuity Plan in place that includes a realistic list of "essential personnel" that is adhered to. Not every business needs to be fully staffed to be "open for business" and not every employee who does not or is told not to come to work should be penalized (charged vacation time or docked pay). It's unfortunate that many companies provide the means to work virtually only to upper management and then dock pay or charge vacation time to those lower in rank ... generally those who depend on a full paycheck just to get by. I'm not sure what the solution is but clean up and restoration of essential services is made all the more difficult when having to deal with the confusion and congestion caused because of people being in an area when it's not absolutely essential that they be there.


----------



## Snowbody

MaryH said:


> This is why all companies, large and small, should have a Disaster Recovery/Business Continuity Plan in place that includes a realistic list of "essential personnel" that is adhered to. Not every business needs to be fully staffed to be "open for business" and not every employee who does not or is told not to come to work should be penalized (charged vacation time or docked pay). It's unfortunate that many companies provide the means to work virtually only to upper management and then dock pay or charge vacation time to those lower in rank ... generally those who depend on a full paycheck just to get by. I'm not sure what the solution is but clean up and restoration of essential services is made all the more difficult when having to deal with the confusion and congestion caused because of people being in an area when it's not absolutely essential that they be there.


:goodpost: So true!!!!!


----------



## MaryH

lynda said:


> I know Mary H and Deb have kept you updated on me and John, thank you both. We have some minor damage on the house and lost all our food in the freezer but that is the extent of it.


Lynda, what about those meatballs?? When I come to take your dogs I'll take the meatballs, too, okay? Did you by any chance have any of those awesome cookies in the freezer? I can take those off your hands, too, if you want. Thinking of John and you today and praying that his tests go well and, with the guidance of a great neurologist, he will be well on the road to recovery.

Sending you both rayer: and :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## SammieMom

:sLo_grouphug3:
Sue- thank you for the real time update. Sending prayers for all!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sue -- thanks for more updates on our SM friends/family. Glad that Debbie is OK and that her daughter made it home safely.

Marie -- I love what you wrote to Pat. My heart is so heavy for her.

Lynda -- thank you for checking in and letting us know how John is doing. Continuing to pray for him (and for you too).

MaryH -- I couldn't agree more about what you said about companies and employees. 

Once again -- has anyone heard from DonnaD? I'm worried about her as she's one of the few we haven't heard anything about.

Continuing my prayers for everyone that's been affected by the storm.


----------



## Snowbody

Kerry's friends are on their way to pick her, Steve and the girls up to take them to their place. :chili::chili: FINALLY!!! I guess Steve's knee is well enough to make the trek down. So glad they're getting out. Asked her to let me know when she's on her way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> Kerry's friends are on their way to pick her, Steve and the girls up to take them to their place. :chili::chili: FINALLY!!! I guess Steve's knee is well enough to make the trek down. So glad they're getting out. Asked her to let me know when she's on her way.


Kerry called me last night and texted me later. I hope she and Steve get a restful night's sleep tonight. I know just getting out of NYC today will be an adventure in itself ... I cannot believe what I am seeing on the news.

Sue, have you heard from Pat this morning? I'm wondering what time she plans to see the house today.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum

I have just been reading up on the news over here and came accross this story... if you look at picture number 10 i can hardly blame the poor fluff for not wanting to go out in the storm!!!

Hurricane Sandy in pictures: How the story was told through Instagram | Mail Online


----------



## Snowbody

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kerry called me last night and texted me later. I hope she and Steve get a restful night's sleep tonight. I know just getting out of NYC today will be an adventure in itself ... I cannot believe what I am seeing on the news.
> 
> Sue, have you heard from Pat this morning? I'm wondering what time she plans to see the house today.


Marie- I know. After yesterday and Kerry being so close to getting out. I want to know that she's IN the car leaving!!

I didn't hear from Pet. Don't think her plans have anything to do with the reality of not being allowed to get near the stricken area. Pretty much standard in these areas so more a wait and see.

I texted Donna D and she, Chloe and Summer are okay. Her daughter lost power and is staying with her but she never lost power. She went to work. 

And Tammy is on her way to her in-laws who got power so she's okay and stayed at a hotel last night.


----------



## MalteseJane

MaryH said:


> This is why all companies, large and small, should have a Disaster Recovery/Business Continuity Plan in place that includes a realistic list of "essential personnel" that is adhered to. Not every business needs to be fully staffed to be "open for business" and not every employee who does not or is told not to come to work should be penalized (charged vacation time or docked pay). It's unfortunate that many companies provide the means to work virtually only to upper management and then dock pay or charge vacation time to those lower in rank ... generally those who depend on a full paycheck just to get by. I'm not sure what the solution is but clean up and restoration of essential services is made all the more difficult when having to deal with the confusion and congestion caused because of people being in an area when it's not absolutely essential that they be there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

lynda said:


> It is 12.21AM and I just got through reading this entire thread. It took me a few hours to get through it but I am so glad I did. I read it through tears in my eyes and a very heavy heart for all of my SM family that have suffered so much, through their own personal crisis or for others that they care about. We have each one of us been through quite an ordeal.
> 
> Pat, I truly hope that when you get back home it won't be as bad as you think and I am so glad that you took everyone's advice and left. And Kerry I hope that you and Steve and the girls can find a place to lay your heads and rest. Marie, I am so sorry for the damage you are in-during in your home. This has got to be taking a toll on your health. Please forgive me for not mentioning every one who has in some way been in harms way. It is late and I can hardly keep my eyes open.
> 
> I have been unable to communicate on here earlier cause my 3G i pad could not get a signal. I thought I was all set for the storm but things have a funny way of getting turned around. We just got power back at 6:00 this morning.
> 
> I know Mary H and Deb have kept you updated on me and John, thank you both. We have some minor damage on the house and lost all our food in the freezer but that is the extent of it. John however did not fare too well. While we were out trying to get a cup of coffee in a donut shop the morning after the storm John had a spell of some kind. The ambulance came and brought him to the er. They did a cat scan and thought that he had a very mild stroke. There was a neurologist there seeing his own patient and the er dr. asked him if he would look at John. He came in John's room and did an eval on him and then ordered an MRI for him. We got the results of the MRI and it shows that he has had several brain bleeds. John is on Plavix for his heart as he has had several stents put in in the past. They also have him on a 325MG aspirin a day. The dr said to stop the aspirin. He feels this may be contributing to the bleeds. There does not appear to be any cognitive damage but the dr told me what to look for. This is all kind of scary and right now I feel a bit numb but I know we will get through this. After all, I have my whole SM family praying for him. You just can't do better than that.
> 
> Please everyone stay safe, pray for us as I will be praying for all of you.
> 
> Love U Guys
> Lynda


Oh Lynda this must be so frightening for you. But what a relief that the brain bleeds were found. That's what my Dad died of so please please monitor him carefully and continually until they've found the right drug combo. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Maisie and Me

Mary H,

Thanks so much for the printer offer! You are so kind and generous:thumbsup:. I actually have an extra I will give her when she gets settled. She will be looking for a new place this weekend. My sister and niece are so appreciative of the offers kindness and support and Laura was overwhelmed by the caring of the this forum so thanks to all!

Sue,

I am praying for your sister-in-law. My heart just breaks for her and Pat but it has to be tough for your SIL doing it alone.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

what would we do without sm, honestly how would we all find out about one anotther
Sue I want to give you a big hug, you have really been on your toes keeping up with everyone, I love you for who you are, such a LOVING friend
Marie I hope your getting your rest, you need to take care of yourself, Snowball and Feliz
Mary I have thought of you sitting their with your oil lamp, I'm so glad your electricity is back, I want to thank you for your updates,
Lynda I can't even imagine what your going through, I know God is watching out for John, so glad the er doctor was there. I will keep you and John in my prayers, get rest you know when John comes home your going to have it all on your shoulders
(((PAT))) I can't stop thinking of you, prayers for you and Stan, I am here for you, I know your going to be shocked, I LOVE YOU


----------



## cyndrae

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- thanks for more updates on our SM friends/family. Glad that Debbie is OK and that her daughter made it home safely.
> 
> Marie -- I love what you wrote to Pat. My heart is so heavy for her.
> 
> Lynda -- thank you for checking in and letting us know how John is doing. Continuing to pray for him (and for you too).
> 
> MaryH -- I couldn't agree more about what you said about companies and employees.
> 
> Once again -- has anyone heard from DonnaD? I'm worried about her as she's one of the few we haven't heard anything about.
> 
> Continuing my prayers for everyone that's been affected by the storm.



mom2james is also from that area and I have not seen anything from her either. 

My prayers are out to all our SM friends.


----------



## Snowbody

cyndrae said:


> mom2james is also from that area and I have not seen anything from her either.
> 
> My prayers are out to all our SM friends.


Debbie (Mom2James) is fine. She and I are FB friends and just plain friends She doesn't have power and had minimal damage but they're all fine.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Thank God that Kerry and Steve and their precious fluff babies are now out of NY and safe with their friends ... Ida amd David and Michael! Kerry just called me ... and, getting her Starbuck's! LOL

I will let Sue give you the updates ... and, thank you, Sue.

Thank you so much to Kerry and Steve's dear friends ... you are Earth Angels!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sue -- thanks for letting me about Donna. She is the one I hadn't seen post or anyone post about either her or on FB.

I amazes me how many of us have never met in person and yet we all feel so close and worry so much about each other. What a great group we have. I feel blessed to know each of you.

And when we decide what we, as a group, can do to help our friends, please count me in.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marie -- so happy that Kerry and Steve and the fluffs are out of the city and safe. Is she at or near her LI house?


----------



## Snowbody

Just got off the phone with Kerry. She's on the Long Island Expressway a highway that no one usually wants to be on because it can be a parking lot, but they're moving along really well so she's OUT!:chili::chili: She sounds so happy and thanks everyone for all their concern. She's staying with her friends who picked her up not at her house on the island. I think her house had septic tank damage so they for sure don't want that. Though they are going to restore power pretty soon to her part of Manhattan their building's generator exploded the other night when water came in and it will need repair. No one knows how long that will take so glad she's out. The city mentioned that happened in several buildings right near the Hudson and East River.


Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- thanks for letting me about Donna. She is the one I hadn't seen post or anyone post about either her or on FB.
> 
> I amazes me how many of us have never met in person and yet we all feel so close and worry so much about each other. What a great group we have. I feel blessed to know each of you.
> 
> *And when we decide what we, as a group, can do to help our friends, please count me in*.


I've been in contact with, and contacted by several people, interested in trying to do something to help Pat who I think has probably had the most damage. Right now there's no infrastructure that can really support anything. No mail, banks are closed, some stores are closed so think we need to hold off a little and then see what might be most helpful. Wouldn't want anything sent to help to get lost. Thanks everyone.


----------



## edelweiss

Great news Sue! Sometimes a good, stiff Starbucks is just what the doctor ordered to right the world again! I hope Steve's knee will be able to rest now---33 flights of stairs would hurt more than my knee!
Have you heard from Pat today?


----------



## Snowbody

Haven't heard anything from Pat yet....Am sending her a text right now.


----------



## MalteseJane

Not seen anything from Pat yet. I check FB all the time to see if she has updated. 
As long as mail has not been restored we cannot do much to help. And it would be best if she tells us what she really needs.


----------



## angel's mom

Like others, just checking in to see if anyone has heard from Pat yet. I worry about her going in and seeing her home, and the devastation of it and her community.


----------



## Snowbody

Didn't hear from Pat yet today. I texted her but no reply. She might not have any service at all if she got back to her house.


----------



## The A Team

The front isn't that bad!! The wind was coming from the south









Missing a bit of siding here and there...









The back yard is a mess!! The deck is pushed way up into the air on the left side, but pictures don't capture if for some reason...









Kathy's (my neighbor) shed is in my yard now, she wants it back, LOL....I don't know yet :thumbsup:









mud is everywhere...and it's very stinky mud!! Yuk









Stan's man cave got 28 inches of water, the main floor only got 9" - we may have lucked out!!!! Only time and inspections will tell...


----------



## MaryH

Oh, Pat, it's such a relief to see your posting. And to hear from it your positive attitude. I'm so happy that you all got out safely and that your house is still standing. Now for the inspections and the cleanup ...

Please let us know how we can help. We're here for you for sure.

Sending bigs hugs your way.


----------



## Summergirl73

So glad that at first glance your home is workable. Fingers crossed!!!! Please stay in touch, we are all so worried about you and your crew Pat.


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - I'm so relieved that we heard from you. It's bad but could have been so much worse. Jim kept saying he thought Stan's man cave might take the brunt of the water. I'm glad you weren't there for it and that you have a house to come home to. Did you put things up high before you left? We're all here for you. Let us know what you need.:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team

Well we put the sofa on the coffee table and the recliner in an end table....they weren't quite tall enough....and it's pretty NEW furniture. Oh well, Stan has been saying he wanted different furniture...hopefully he'll get it. I am supposing all of our appliances will need replacing, but don't know yet because there isn't any electric.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Any appliance that sat in water will need replacing as water will have voided any warranty and could have gotten into places it should not have. If Stan gets new furniture you totally need a doggy area!


----------



## Snowbody

Maybe you need to make it into Pat's Woman Cave. :chili::chili::chili: Most important, are all your kid's carriers and outfits high and dry?:blink:


----------



## The A Team

Snowbody said:


> Maybe you need to make it into Pat's Woman Cave. :chili::chili::chili: Most important, are all your kid's carriers and outfits high and dry?:blink:


 
Sue, are you crazy??? Of course that stuff was high and dry!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Pat ... so good to see you post! I'm sure the photos don't really reveal the damage to full extent but it does seem like it is all 'fixable'. The main thing is you, Stan and your fluff-crew are safe! 
I know with so many... aside from visable damage.. the danger of mold from wetness/dampness getting to 'deep-within' walls, floors , etc has to be taken into account too! 
Take care dear lady!!


----------



## Snowbody

The A Team said:


> Sue, are you crazy??? Of course that stuff was high and dry!!! :HistericalSmiley:


I know, Pat...and you left the door to Stan's man cave open just a teeeeeeeny bit. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Priorities in life.


----------



## MaryH

:ThankYou:Now that the storm is over and damage assessment can be done I want to say thank you to all who have posted, updated, prayed and offered assistance in whatever form. Personally, I can't think of anything more frightening during a disaster than feeling alone and helpless. I'm so grateful on so many levels that we have this forum, for now especially because during events like this when we check on our friends and assure them that as long as we are here they will never be alone. THANK YOU ALL FOR CARING.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

(((((Pat))))) I wish I were there to help with something, my heart is heavy for you and Stan, get rest lots of rest your going to need it in the next few weeks. I'm so glad you left when you did, I worried so much, I will continue prayers for you, I'm so sorry, who's watching the babies?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

MaryH said:


> :ThankYou:Now that the storm is over and damage assessment can be done I want to say thank you to all who have posted, updated, prayed and offered assistance in whatever form. Personally, I can't think of anything more frightening during a disaster than feeling alone and helpless. I'm so grateful on so many levels that we have this forum, for now especially because during events like this when we check on our friends and assure them that as long as we are here they will never be alone. THANK YOU ALL FOR CARING.


 

I agree, we are a family we really care about one another. I Love you Mary you have been through so much but you set your needs aside and checked on others. your one special lady


----------



## poochie2

I just read every single reply and I am so glad to hear everyone is SAFE. Things like this are absolutely devastating and my heart goes out to all who had to deal with this hurricane .
* Pat * -- So glad to see that you , your other half and all your little fluffs are safe . I am sure it will take time to get everything back to normal. Is there any way any of us can help ? Can we send you anything ? Please let us know. 
Jenna ~


----------



## Snowbody

MaryH said:


> :ThankYou:Now that the storm is over and damage assessment can be done I want to say thank you to all who have posted, updated, prayed and offered assistance in whatever form. Personally, I can't think of anything more frightening during a disaster than feeling alone and helpless. I'm so grateful on so many levels that we have this forum, for now especially because during events like this when we check on our friends and assure them that as long as we are here they will never be alone. THANK YOU ALL FOR CARING.


:amen: So well put, Mary. I'm so thankful to so many of our SM members with the biggest hearts in the world...and I do mean world. And it means more than ever in tough times like this and helps us make it through the night and day.:thumbsup: Mary - thanks so much for creating this thread.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh, Pat ... Thank God you and Stan and the pups are okay. It looks as though your house will once again be a home after the clean-up.

I have one question ... Did your favorite wine glass survive?

Well, two questions ... How are the pups doing?

Please let us know what we can do to help. We all love our Puppy Party Hostess ... with the mostest!:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh

The A Team said:


> Sue, are you crazy??? Of course that stuff was high and dry!!! :HistericalSmiley:





Snowbody said:


> I know, Pat...and you left the door to Stan's man cave open just a teeeeeeeny bit. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Priorities in life.


Ahhh, Pat, it's nice to see that your sense of humor survived intact!


----------



## maggieh

MaryH said:


> :ThankYou:Now that the storm is over and damage assessment can be done I want to say thank you to all who have posted, updated, prayed and offered assistance in whatever form. Personally, I can't think of anything more frightening during a disaster than feeling alone and helpless. I'm so grateful on so many levels that we have this forum, for now especially because during events like this when we check on our friends and assure them that as long as we are here they will never be alone. THANK YOU ALL FOR CARING.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## MaryH

Marie, how is the clean up and repair work going at your house? Are you watertight now?

Terry, did your husband's oxygen get delivered?

Lynda, did John come home today? How are you both doing? And is there anything you need help with?

Debbie, any update on power at your house yet?

Michelle, how is your niece doing? Has she been able to get to her house?

Kerry, so relieved to know that you, Steve and the girls are in a safe, warm place. Any updates on your LI house?

Pat, please let us know when you schedule the clean up party. I'll bring buckets, mops, rubber gloves and wine glasses!

And everyone else ... do you have any immedieate needs that we can help with?


----------



## Sylie

I am finding it very hard to speak. But, you know what? I come from Johnstown, PA and after I was gone and living in California, a terrible storm hit and flooded my mother's house...the home I grew up in. At the time I had a baby and couldn't go back to help. It was a very hard time. It is coming back to me, compete with the feeling of helplessness. Yet, even though the water hit 8 feet, much was saved. It was a hard road back.
So, I know what you are going through. My heart is with you, but I already know that there will most certainly be a happy ending.
Please know that my heart is with you, even though I have found it exceptionally hard to communicate.


----------



## lynda

So glad I checked in and found out that Pat's house did manage to survive the storm, though not completely. And bless you Pat for your continued sense of humor in the most difficult of situations. You are a very strong lady. 

Unfortunately, John is still in the hospital. I am hoping tomorrow he will come home, but he had another episode in the hospital while a therapist was walking him today. He had a heart monitor on and his heart rate dropped to 49. Thankfully, he was surrounded by nurses and they put him in a wheel chair and then got him back into bed. They called in his cardiologist and are now discussing changing his meds. 

I have to remember to call a contractor about repairing the siding to our house that ripped off and find out if the shingles in our yard are from our house or a neighbors. They will have to go up on the roof to check. I called my insurance co. today and they told me I was covered for all the food we lost and for repairs on the house and they also very nicely told me that if we put in a claim our premiums would go up 10%. So, that really pi##ed my husband off. Said he is going to let them have it when he gets out of the hospital. I am sure that they will be real scared of him.:blink:

Well, slowly I guess we are all getting back to our lives. I don't know what help I can be to anyone right now but if any one needs anything please include me and I will do my best to help lift you up.

Good night my sweet sisters and brothers. 

Gosh, I love u guys.

Oh, forgot to mention. They called off trick or treat night because of all the power outages in our town so I ate all the trick or treat candy myself. Now I don't have to worry about it going to waste.


----------



## MaryH

lynda said:


> Oh, forgot to mention. They called off trick or treat night because of all the power outages in our town so I ate all the trick or treat candy myself. Now I don't have to worry about it going to waste.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Waste not, want not! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Thanks for the update, Lynda. Prayers continue for John. He is where he needs to be right now. The doctors will get his meds figured out and he will be home and "talking" to the insurance company in no time. In the meantime, a call to your Attorney General's office about the claim "advice" you got from your insurance company may be in order.


----------



## edelweiss

lynda said:


> Oh, forgot to mention. They called off trick or treat night because of all the power outages in our town so I ate all the trick or treat candy myself. Now I don't have to worry about it going to waste.


:smrofl:
Lynda, it will definitely go to "waist" & probably hips too! :HistericalSmiley:
I am happy John was still in the hospital when he had this episode. . . but it is concerning! Balancing meds is very tricky! We will continue prayers! Sending you a huge embrace!:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Lynda - I'm so sorry that John had another episode. I am glad that he was in the hospital when it happened. The medication mix is often a bumpy road and I'm hoping they can correct it soon but at least he's in good hands. 
Sorry that you're dealing with the storm damage alone. Geez my insurance company never told me my rates would go up...they just did it. :blink::angry: Stay strong dear friend and we're all sending positive thoughts to you and John. :smootch: 
And have you packed up Chachi yet to come to NYC? I wouldn't want him to go to Mary's mistakenly. :innocent:


----------



## harrysmom

Hi All,

I feel like it's been it's been more than 3 days since Sandy blew into town. We lost power on Monday night and it was restored this evening at around 5PM thanks to power crews from Cleveland, Ohio :aktion033: . Monday night was the scariest night I have ever been through. The winds were gusting around 90 mph... the house was actually shaking. Transformers were blowing up nearby and wires were falling, and there was even a fire somewhere nearby. I was really freaking out!!! (Poor Mary and Sue, I was texting them as I was panicking lol.) Two huge trees fell from my neighbor's yard into mine :smilie_tischkante: . They fell on our new fence, new landscaping, and my husband's shed. Despite the trees and the transformers/wires etc. we made it through the night and the last couple of days. We're very fortunate and blessed and grateful that the power loss and the fallen trees are the only problems we had.

My daughter (Kissy's mom) was in Vegas visiting her college roommate. Of course, her flight home was cancelled due to the storm and she was stuck out there. She and her friend decided to fly to Houston, then from there to Pittsburgh. They rented a car in Pittsburgh and drove home yesterday. So at least she's home safely. She's actually here with us because lives in Hoboken, which was hit hard by the storm surge and the town was flooded. She lives in a 3rd floor apartment so her apartment wasn't flooded, but her boyfriend and Kissy were stuck there for a few days because of the flooding in the streets. He finally was able to get out yesterday, so he's safe. His car, however, was totaled because it was underwater. 

So it's been a long couple of days. But nothing that we've gone through compares to the devastation in parts of NYC and at the Jersey shore. It's so sad and I'm praying for those people to have strength. 

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## michellerobison

Pat, so glad it wasn't as bad as so many we've seen. I saw some houses with boats in teh yards...too bad you didn't get a nice new boat instead of a shed... You might have to check,your neighbour might have your planter bench that floated off....

Glad everyone else is safe and Kerry and family are going to be some place safe and warm with family.
Susan and Tyler , Linda and Bounce, Lynda and John are ok ...

You can't help but cry seeing such devistation and knowing people have died and more we may not know about...

Sending lots of love and hugs and nose kissies ♥


----------



## MalteseJane

lynda said:


> So glad I checked in and found out that Pat's house did manage to survive the storm, though not completely. And bless you Pat for your continued sense of humor in the most difficult of situations. You are a very strong lady.
> 
> Unfortunately, John is still in the hospital. I am hoping tomorrow he will come home, but he had another episode in the hospital while a therapist was walking him today. He had a heart monitor on and his heart rate dropped to 49. Thankfully, he was surrounded by nurses and they put him in a wheel chair and then got him back into bed. They called in his cardiologist and are now discussing changing his meds.
> 
> I have to remember to call a contractor about repairing the siding to our house that ripped off and find out if the shingles in our yard are from our house or a neighbors. They will have to go up on the roof to check. I called my insurance co. today and they told me I was covered for all the food we lost and for repairs on the house and they also very nicely told me that if we put in a claim our premiums would go up 10%. So, that really pi##ed my husband off. Said he is going to let them have it when he gets out of the hospital. I am sure that they will be real scared of him.:blink:
> 
> Well, slowly I guess we are all getting back to our lives. I don't know what help I can be to anyone right now but if any one needs anything please include me and I will do my best to help lift you up.
> 
> Good night my sweet sisters and brothers.
> 
> Gosh, I love u guys.
> 
> Oh, forgot to mention. They called off trick or treat night because of all the power outages in our town so I ate all the trick or treat candy myself. Now I don't have to worry about it going to waste.


Lynda be careful about the insurance. Check your deductible. If an adjuster from the insurance comes to your home it will be considered a claim even if they don't pay you anything. Have somebody else look at the damage and make an estimate and then compare with your deductible. If the insurance would reimburse you only a small amount it might be better not to file a claim since they would increase your premiums. This happened to us in Texas. I had an inspector from the insurance checking our roof after a storm. He said the roof is fine. Later, when we changed insurance, we learned that we had a claim even tho they did not pay anything. I don't know how high your deductible is. After Katrina and the hurricane after Katrina (don't remember the name), the insurances in Texas increased the deductibles tremendously. Some even refused new clients. In 2008 we had 3,000$ damage from the hurricane who hit us in late September. There was no need to file, the deductible was higher than the damage.

Hope your husband can come home tomorrow. You sure did not need that on top of the bad weather.:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Mary, Yes, hubby's oxygen got delivered! :thumbsup:WHEW! 

Just another reminder tip with those dealing with water damage. When we has so much water damage from Irene... I took lots of photos immediately!...before the insurance guy even got here. They revealed the true wetness on stucco walls and window casings... and where water was running into electrical outlets. 
By the time agent came... a lot of that had dried up and looked like just a bit of 'staining'. The agent said we weren't covered because the damage was all cosmetic! ( Granted if you're in flood zone and have flood insurance I'm sure there's a different set of "rules".). Apparently we were only covered vor 'structural damage'...not 'cosmetic'.
I argued that if there was so much water on inside of walls.. whose to say there isn't a lot of water between inside and outside wall with potential for mold!... and even rotting of studs , insulation ,etc.
He agreed to send a company here that uses a meter to measure 'dampness behind the inside walls. In a couple of places the guy said it was SOAKED! Therefore , we were INDEED covered! The whole wall had to be ripped out, new insulation and new interior walls and new electrical . I will say I don't think our premiums went up ...if so minimally.
Drapes , sofa etc were ruined and not covered.. but that's OK.


----------



## aprilb

The A Team said:


> Sue, are you crazy??? Of course that stuff was high and dry!!! :HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks, Janine. I'm going to pass on that info on FB for those I know in the storm's path.


----------



## SammieMom

harrysmom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I feel like it's been it's been more than 3 days since Sandy blew into town. We lost power on Monday night and it was restored this evening at around 5PM thanks to power crews from Cleveland, Ohio :aktion033: . Monday night was the scariest night I have ever been through. The winds were gusting around 90 mph... the house was actually shaking. Transformers were blowing up nearby and wires were falling, and there was even a fire somewhere nearby. I was really freaking out!!! (Poor Mary and Sue, I was texting them as I was panicking lol.) Two huge trees fell from my neighbor's yard into mine :smilie_tischkante: . They fell on our new fence, new landscaping, and my husband's shed. Despite the trees and the transformers/wires etc. we made it through the night and the last couple of days. We're very fortunate and blessed and grateful that the power loss and the fallen trees are the only problems we had.
> 
> My daughter (Kissy's mom) was in Vegas visiting her college roommate. Of course, her flight home was cancelled due to the storm and she was stuck out there. She and her friend decided to fly to Houston, then from there to Pittsburgh. They rented a car in Pittsburgh and drove home yesterday. So at least she's home safely. She's actually here with us because lives in Hoboken, which was hit hard by the storm surge and the town was flooded. She lives in a 3rd floor apartment so her apartment wasn't flooded, but her boyfriend and Kissy were stuck there for a few days because of the flooding in the streets. He finally was able to get out yesterday, so he's safe. His car, however, was totaled because it was underwater.
> 
> So it's been a long couple of days. But nothing that we've gone through compares to the devastation in parts of NYC and at the Jersey shore. It's so sad and I'm praying for those people to have strength.
> 
> Hugs.
> Debbie


Debbie- Thank god your all safe and sound. :innocent: And you have power now and will be warm. :thumbsup: I worried about you riding that storm out. I went on mapquest to see where some of you lived Mon night as best I could. I know how scared you were, you pretty much described the last and only hurricane I rode out. :w00t: It is so frightening in a house as everything moves and creeks and I kept waiting for the roof to blow off or a tree to hit us ALL night long. We had to sedate a relative. 
Thanks for posting! 
xoxoxo


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Hey everyone, I heard from S & LP's Mommy, Mane, who lives in NYC. She & the kids are fine. 

She says: "Thank you so much for thinking of us. I was so busy this summer I spent a
> lot of time away from SM. I live pretty downtown so my area got hit pretty
> bad but nothing like the financial district. We still have no power and
> will hopefully get it by tomorrow night. We had to leave the city on Wed
> bc the Mayor put restrictions on the bridges. My boyfriend works in Queens
> so he wouldn't have been able to get back into the city. We are at his
> parents house in Queens. They loss power for a couple hours and then got it back.
> Around here there are just a lot broken tree limbs and some uprooted
> trees. We are lucky afterall. We know of ppl that loss their houses. It's
> extremely sad! The girls are great. They are getting so spoiled by my boyfriends parents.
>


----------



## Snowbody

Thanks marti for getting info from Mane. :thumbsup: Glad she's okay. Just texting with Tammy. She's still with her in-laws; no power yet at her home but they're all fine. Erik working like crazy and tired.


----------



## KAG

Oh Lynda! What you and your husband are going through. My heart and prayers are with you. 
I'm so happy for all of our SM friends who are ok. Pat, I'd send you your life is crap hat if I could. I know you'd throw it in the bay,because no matter what, life is good! 
I'm so sad to see all the devastation. It's absolutely shocking. I had no idea Mane lived downtown. 

How lucky and blessed I am for my SM Family. Marie, Sue, and Dave, Sue's son are my Angels. You all are. 

Praying for everyone. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

MaryH said:


> Marie, how is the clean up and repair work going at your house? Are you watertight now?
> 
> Terry, did your husband's oxygen get delivered?
> 
> Lynda, did John come home today? How are you both doing? And is there anything you need help with?
> 
> Debbie, any update on power at your house yet?
> 
> Michelle, how is your niece doing? Has she been able to get to her house?
> 
> Kerry, so relieved to know that you, Steve and the girls are in a safe, warm place. Any updates on your LI house?
> 
> Pat, please let us know when you schedule the clean up party. I'll bring buckets, mops, rubber gloves and wine glasses!
> 
> And everyone else ... do you have any immedieate needs that we can help with?


Mary thank you for asking about all of us. I will give some details, hopefully, later this evening. We are doing fine ... but, like everyone else, the process is just beginning to restore the damage. I can't complain though ... just turn on the TV and see victims without homes, shelter, power, heat, food ... you name it. So, as always, I count my many blessings. 

My problem is that I missed one medical appointment and almost forgot another one for this afternoon ... and, that is normally not how my state of mind works. (Felix or some of you might not agree on that one ... LOL) Disaster Response just left our home a little earlier today and I just want to keep on top of the process, etc. (I do have all the faith in how they are helping us)

Mary ... you asked if anyone had any immediate needs that we could help with ... that is so sweet of you. So, I was wondering ... if you could send me one of your fabulous home cooked meals. :innocent: Just kidding. I, like you, am here if I can help in any way for our friends who might need help.


----------



## Snowbody

Kerry - I love that you just wrote me that you feel like you're at a 10-star hotel at your friends. We ALL feel so much better that you're there. :chili:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

I just read every single post and I am very sorry for all those that have experienced loss and damages from hurricane/storm Sandy. I am glad to hear that no one is seriously injured or died from SM. This reminded me of the times when CA was hit with Northridge earthquake and also during the LA riot. It was very devastating during all the chaos as well as trying to rebuild our lives back after all the damage that was done. You are in my thoughts and prayers. It is very encouraging to see all the SMers really pull together to encourage each other in the midst of such devastating event and I am glad to be part of this community. God bless everyone!


----------



## SammieMom

KAG said:


> Oh Lynda! What you and your husband are going through. My heart and prayers are with you.
> I'm so happy for all of our SM friends who are ok. Pat, I'd send you your life is crap hat if I could. I know you'd throw it in the bay,because no matter what, life is good!
> I'm so sad to see all the devastation. It's absolutely shocking. I had no idea Mane lived downtown.
> 
> How lucky and blessed I am for my SM Family. Marie, Sue, and Dave, Sue's son are my Angels. You all are.
> 
> Praying for everyone.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox



Kerry - It's so good to see a post from you! What a week for you and having to face hiking 33 floors :faint: I could not handle that many times. So happy your safe and sound now. You had us scared being stuck in the lower section of the city. Do you know when you might be able to return to the city/home? Just so happy you are safe.:tender: 
xoxoxo


----------



## Maisie and Me

Mary,

Thankyou so much for asking about Laura. She has not found a place yet and is living with her boyfriend's mother. She is hoping to look this weekend because she had to work. Marie said she'd like one of your dinners how about a Chachi like puppy?:HistericalSmiley:!! We plan to go and help her when the power is restored.
My sister, Laura's mother is so upset she can't be with her. She and my Mom, my brother and his wife (from NJ) are all up in the Catskills at my other brothers vacation house because they still don't have power. They have a fire roaring in the huge stone fireplace, another neice and cousins are in the hottub and the rest are cooking up a storm. Wish I could be with them.

Pat and Kerry I am so glad you are safe and Pat your pics said it all.
Marie, I am happy for you that "they" are working on things.

A few years ago my Mom had a 31/2 ft flood in her basement and it was all repaired good as new but was a hassle.

Lynda ,You and John are in my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Marti -- thanks for the update on Mane. Glad that she and the girls are OK.

As far as insurance goes -- I think ALL of our insurance will be going up to help pay for the damage from this storm -- no matter where we live. It is just so monumental!!!

Continuing to pay for everyone that was affected but most especially for Pat as she seems to have been hit the hardest. But I know that everyone has been hit hard and am praying for all of you.

And very special prayers for Lynda and John.


----------



## The A Team

I'm so sorry there has been so much pain and destruction with our members. After going home for two days, nothing has been done...I can't get a handle on how to get started. Everytime I pick up something, there isn't anyplace to put it down :w00t:. The smell is overwhelming and the floors are slippery with mud. The deck has been completely lifted up off it's foundation and it on a slant. Stan is fighting me all the way, he thinks he can move right back in when the electric comes on :blink:. ....after 28 inches of salt water and mud in his man cave, he won't even let me get the rotting furniture out of the sunroom:wacko1:. 

My friend Jill has offered me the use of her house in Hilton Head, depending on how things turn out around here, I just might take her up on it. maybe. (sounds good anyway). We can't stand it here, Stan's daughter is selling this house and really doesn't want us here, she wants the house to stay pristine and be ready to be "shown" at any time. ....ummmm, there are 10 dogs here, xpens, tons of beds dishes, etc. It's so stressful. And Stan has gotten on my nerves so bad that I actually have been having thoughts of leaving and going my own way...he's so old and nasty - and the stress is making him almost impossible. Even my father and sister found somewhere else to stay and our neighbors are getting mad at him. 

Ok, rant over. I feel better now.


----------



## TLR

Oh Pat, I am so sorry you are going through so much. I don't think the house will be safe at this point. Mold can be a real problem as well. Pack up and bring those babies here. We have lots of room and you are more than welcome.


----------



## elly

Pat, I have been keeping you in my prayers. I am so sorry.


----------



## MalteseJane

The A Team said:


> My friend Jill has offered me the use of her house in Hilton Head, depending on how things turn out around here, I just might take her up on it. maybe. (sounds good anyway). We can't stand it here, Stan's daughter is selling this house and really doesn't want us here, she wants the house to stay pristine and be ready to be "shown" at any time. ....ummmm, there are 10 dogs here, xpens, tons of beds dishes, etc. It's so stressful. And Stan has gotten on my nerves so bad that I actually have been having thoughts of leaving and going my own way...he's so old and nasty - and the stress is making him almost impossible. Even my father and sister found somewhere else to stay and our neighbors are getting mad at him.
> 
> Ok, rant over. I feel better now.


How close to your place is your friend's house in Hilton Head ? This might be a good idea. You need to find a place to live until your house is livable again anyway. Sorry your husband is a jerk instead of being supportive. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Furbabies mom

So sorry that you're going through this terrible ordeal. Stress can make you do and say things that you normally wouldn't do. I know that you and Stan have to be so stressed out! Praying that repairs get made, living situations get resolved and everyone is safe and happy once again. I have 4 bedrooms, 4 dog's, several infants, a granddaughter here 1/2 a day, and a hubby that's wonderful. We would offer you and fluffs a place to stay,( if you could stand it) LOL I am glad that you , your hubby, and the fluffs are all safe.


----------



## Maglily

Pat I'm so sorry that you have all that stress on top of the house damage. So sorry that Stan is being such a pain, it would make all the difference if he was working with you. I wish I could help you.


----------



## maggieh

Pat - want to come spend a few days in Chicago - now that winter is approaching and it's getting cold???? Ok, so maybe not quite as attractive as Hilton Head, but you never know . . .

Hopefully someone will be able to talk some sense into Stan. We all know these guys sometimes think that we don't w what we are talking about!


----------



## angel's mom

Pat, I think you should take Jill up on her offer, whether Stan goes or not. How far from your house is her house? You can't do too much at your house until after the insurance adjuster comes anyway, can you? Northwest AR is pretty this time of year, and I do have a spare room. You and the baby dogs are welcome. In fact, maybe this would be a good time for you to just start traveling the US visiting your maltese friends. Hugs to you.


----------



## maggieh

angel's mom said:


> In fact, maybe this would be a good time for you to just start traveling the US visiting your maltese friends. Hugs to you.


You know, that's not a bad idea, Lynn! Think of all the adventures Pat and the rest of us could have!


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - my heart's breaking for you. We're all under so much stress up here...even those of us not directly affected...and everything seems insurmountable. I wish we had room for you here but a NYC apt with the three of us already in it doesn't really help. I don't know what to say except that maybe you can hire someone to do the clean up/out for you. It would be well worth whatever the cost and there are places that specialize in that. Better to try to do it before they open up LBI where there will be even more demand. You really need to wear all the protective clothing, masks etc too because there's fuel and other toxic crap in the flood waters from all the boat and home damage. But really best if you can hire someone. Make it your job to try to find someone or some strong young guys and give them cash.
Hilton Head is a long way away from you. Sounds like a good getaway but don't know if you want to leave all your things to Stan's discretion. You want things done right. Wish I could do something. My SIL is supposed to see her house (or what's left of it) at 8am tomorrow 

Keep in touch with us and rant any time you want.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

The A Team said:


> I'm so sorry there has been so much pain and destruction with our members. After going home for two days, nothing has been done...I can't get a handle on how to get started. Everytime I pick up something, there isn't anyplace to put it down :w00t:. The smell is overwhelming and the floors are slippery with mud. The deck has been completely lifted up off it's foundation and it on a slant. Stan is fighting me all the way, he thinks he can move right back in when the electric comes on :blink:. ....after 28 inches of salt water and mud in his man cave, he won't even let me get the rotting furniture out of the sunroom:wacko1:.
> 
> My friend Jill has offered me the use of her house in Hilton Head, depending on how things turn out around here, I just might take her up on it. maybe. (sounds good anyway). We can't stand it here, Stan's daughter is selling this house and really doesn't want us here, she wants the house to stay pristine and be ready to be "shown" at any time. ....ummmm, there are 10 dogs here, xpens, tons of beds dishes, etc. It's so stressful. And Stan has gotten on my nerves so bad that I actually have been having thoughts of leaving and going my own way...he's so old and nasty - and the stress is making him almost impossible. Even my father and sister found somewhere else to stay and our neighbors are getting mad at him.
> 
> Ok, rant over. I feel better now.


Rant all you want, Pat ... You are here with friends that love you.

Having lived through a flood years ago that destroyed our town, I know how horrible and stressful it is. I remember the smell was overwhelming ... so, I know how just that alone is upsetting for you. 

Jill was the first person I just knew might offer you a place to stay. You are such close friends and although I haven't met either you or Jill in person yet ... it's easy to see in all of the pictures of you together on vacations ... that you enjoy a special friendship. Pat, I think it would help you to take Jill up on her offer. I imagine though you have to be in NJ until you have contact with a contractor first.

I can't tell you what to do ... but, with our case, we are requesting that the contractor who initiated the process for our restoration ... go to bat for us in regard to the insurance negotiations. However, we still have to wait until the insurance company, itself, sends someone in to access the damage, too. I know it will be a while because of the insurance agencies being overwhelmed with millions of people needing help from this storm. On the other hand, I would NOT trust just any contractor to work on our behalf. I did a lot of research to try and get whom I thought was the best. And, both Felix and I are extremely impressed with how they have been working with us since day one. So, maybe as a start, if the process has not yet been started ... one of your friends close by, might be able to help you find a reputable contractor to at last get the process of clean-up and restoration started. I think that alone might help you feel better.

One other tip ... and, I realize I am throwing a lot of thoughts your way ... but, be a wary when the insurance company advises you not to sign any papers with the contractor. I mean, AFTER, you do your homework to find a REPUTABLE comtractor. We learned the hard way from a past experience ... that this often benefits the insurance agency ... NOT you ... that is, if you choose not to have a reputable contractor mediate for you. Note how many times I clarify "reputable" In the past few days I have gotten such an education on how the insurance companies are operating these days! 

Pat, I am so sorry that Stan is being so nasty. And, just because the electricity gets turned back on ... does not mean that your house is safe to live in until it is cleaned up. Isn't Stan the least bit concerned where all the debris and mud has come from? 

My heart goes out to you, Pat. If there's is anything you want me to do from this end, please just ask.

Sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Pat, the stress you are going through is almost to much, living at Stan's daughters and dealing with Stan is enough for sure.:w00t: Your Stan is alot like my Lorin:blink: do I need to say more:innocent: I feel for you.
What about renting a motorhome, they are very easy to live in and you can move to different places until your house is finished. Just a thought.
Gosh I wish there was something I sould do for you. I keep praying for you, you don't deserve to ge through all this. I'm so sorry


----------



## edelweiss

Pat, you are on all of SMers hearts! 
Sometimes when things are really tough it is good to have an option or an out---even if it is temporary. It is what keeps us sane. I would say staying at Stan's daughter's house *was good as an escape but not as a place to live*. I would need to get out of there now and if Stan would not come w/me or work w/me then I would need to find myself & the pups a temporary option in order to preserve any sanity I had left. Jill's place could be a temporary option for you---and a good one. It would give you distance & a new perspective. Don't make any rash decisions when you are so stressed, but *get away and clear your head*. Maybe you will end up staying in SC but you don't need to decide that today. Just make the decisions you need to keep yourself & your babies safe for today, this week, the now. Time and distance will help you to make other decisions in the days ahead. 
You are a beautiful, wonderful person and you have your whole life ahead of you. Someone once said "strawberries grow best in manure." This can be looked at as a disaster, and no one would disagree, but it can also be an opportunity to become more than you are, even now. We love you, sweet, funny lady.:wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Pat, if you decide to go to HH and need a place for some of your babies, they're more than welcome here. My house is dog-proof and I have a fenced in back yard. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Snowbody

Pat - I'm thinking of your this morning. This is so very hard but it too shall pass. Do whatever it takes to life your spirits and make you strong. Let me know if we can do anything. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

Thanks Marti....if things go that way for me, I might be calling on you :thumbsup::innocent:


I would LOVE to get out of here. But no one is going to rent a place to me with 6 dogs!!!!! 

hey...I hate to say this but, if anyone knows anyone who would take care of two chihuahua's for a few months...... I have been too stressed to give each dog the attention they need:smstarz: Sharon is trying to sell her house and wants is perfect....so far Mona Lisa has chewed their woodwork and pulled some wall paper off!!! :smpullhair: :smilie_tischkante:

If we weren't here, they would go back to Florida (like she's been whinning about every day) But they're life is on hold because of us - the tension is mounting daily.


----------



## Snowbody

The A Team said:


> Thanks Marti....if things go that way for me, I might be calling on you :thumbsup::innocent:
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to get out of here. But no one is going to rent a place to me with 6 dogs!!!!!
> 
> hey...I hate to say this but, if anyone knows anyone who would take care of two chihuahua's for a few months...... I have been too stressed to give each dog the attention they need:smstarz: Sharon is trying to sell her house and wants is perfect....so far Mona Lisa has chewed their woodwork and pulled some wall paper off!!! :smpullhair: :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> If we weren't here, they would go back to Florida (like she's been whinning about every day) But they're life is on hold because of us - the tension is mounting daily.


Do you have to tell someone you have six dogs??? :innocent: Since you work for a realtor isn't there anything they can come up with at all? I know they're devastated because they were on LBI but just wondering if they've got a house or know of one, that they've had trouble renting and some TLC would help? Ummm and Pat if you'll looking for someone to take Mona Lisa and her mom...I wouldn't mention the woodwork and wallpaper part...just sayin'. :HistericalSmiley: Any chance of renting an RV for a while?
Actually - how about Mona Lisa and Mama Mia's breeder? Could she help you out for the short term? Or maybe she knows someone? 
Just throwing things out there to see if anything will stick.


----------



## aprilb

edelweiss said:


> Pat, you are on all of SMers hearts!
> Sometimes when things are really tough it is good to have an option or an out---even if it is temporary. It is what keeps us sane. I would say staying at Stan's daughter's house *was good as an escape but not as a place to live*. I would need to get out of there now and if Stan would not come w/me or work w/me then I would need to find myself & the pups a temporary option in order to preserve any sanity I had left. Jill's place could be a temporary option for you---and a good one. It would give you distance & a new perspective. Don't make any rash decisions when you are so stressed, but *get away and clear your head*. Maybe you will end up staying in SC but you don't need to decide that today. Just make the decisions you need to keep yourself & your babies safe for today, this week, the now. Time and distance will help you to make other decisions in the days ahead.
> You are a beautiful, wonderful person and you have your whole life ahead of you. Someone once said "strawberries grow best in manure." This can be looked at as a disaster, and no one would disagree, but it can also be an opportunity to become more than you are, even now. We love you, sweet, funny lady.:wub::wub:


:goodpost::wub:


----------



## aprilb

Dearest Pat, I agree with Sandi that you need to get out of there for your own sanity...IMHO..the best place for you to be is with Jill..secondly, your homeowner's should cover the cleanup. Don't try to do it yourself. I also agree with Sue that this should be done professionally. I hope you will forgive me for saying so, but Stan is a total jerk!:angry: Lastly, I would look into getting someone to care for at least two of your dogs..if you go down to Jill's, dear Marti has offered, and she would take excellent care of them. I know things are very difficult right now..but we will help get you through it..love you!:wub: Big hugs..:grouphug::grouphug: P.S. I am an "Angie's List" member and they are great for finding good contractors...I will forward my account info to you. You are welcome to use it...:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

aprilb said:


> Dearest Pat, I agree with Sandi that you need to get out of there for your own sanity...IMHO..the best place for you to be is with Jill..secondly, your homeowner's should cover the cleanup. Don't try to do it yourself. I also agree with Sue that this should be done professionally. I hope you will forgive me for saying so, but Stan is a total jerk!:angry: Lastly, I would look into getting someone to care for at least two of your dogs..if you go down to Jill's, dear Marti has offered, and she would take excellent care of them. I know things are very difficult right now..but we will help get you through it..love you!:wub: Big hugs..:grouphug::grouphug: P.S. I am an "Angie's List" member and they are great for finding good contractors...I will forward my account info to you. You are welcome to use it...:wub:


Pat, April is right about Angie's list! This is how we chose our contractor. This is the only website that I trust for reviews and recommendations. 

April, that is so kind of you to forward your account information to Pat.


----------



## MaryH

The A Team said:


> hey...I hate to say this but, if anyone knows anyone who would take care of two chihuahua's for a few months...... I have been too stressed to give each dog the attention they need:smstarz: Sharon is trying to sell her house and wants is perfect....so far Mona Lisa has chewed their woodwork and pulled some wall paper off!!! :smpullhair: :smilie_tischkante:.


Pat, one of my close friends owns a training center and boarding kennel up here in Massachusetts. I just spoke with her. She would be willing to take Mona Lisa and Mia for the duration. The facility is lovely, the dogs would be living indoors, would be played with and allowed to play with other small dogs during puppy kindergarden groups, etc. I can visit whenever I want, will take care of grooming, food, beds, etc., and will bring them here on weekends. I just can't ask my petsitter to take on more dogs during the week otherwise they could be here full time. If this is something you might be interested in let me know. I just spoke with Larry Felberg, because everyone is short on gas down your way he will work with me to get the dogs from you and meet me in Connecticut and I'll take them from there. I will PM you with my phone numbers, both home and cell, so feel free to call. And, btw, there will be no charge for any of this. Hang in there. We're all here for you. :grouphug:

p.s. I have no wallpaper in my house.


----------



## edelweiss

I just read this to Dwight who said:
"Yep, she is a good lady!" meaning you Mary! I concur. And I might add---a humorous one at that! :yes::yes:


----------



## Malt Shoppe

WOW.....what a fabulous group of people on this SM!
I just have to praise all of you for your unselfish desire to help Pat in her time of need. I wish I could offer something to help but being way down here in Texas is a bit impractical.
If I didn't already have a son and gr'son just move in with me a month ago, I'd leave the light on for Pat to come here with all her babies, (Blaze has already chewed on the cedar woodwork, no wallpaper at all here). We'd have a blast, so wish we could do that. I'm fresh out of room tho, son & gr'son are sharing a room as it is.
I think the renting of an RV makes alot of sense, they are very nice and who has to know there are multiple doggies?
Pat, I'm praying for you...as well as all the stricken victims of them horrible event. Get a professional cleaning company to do the work, they will have to probably tear out sheetrock or whatever your walls are to get to molding areas to clean. You can't do that.

Prayers are with you Pat.......hang in there, this too will pass......


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Pat -- if you need me to fly in and pick up Mona Lisa and Momma Mia, I will. They can stay at my house as long as you need them to.

And -- as I've said before, you and the fluffs (and even Stan) are welcome in my house too. I know it's far, but if you just need a break.

Anyway -- I'm serious about the Chis. Just let me know.


----------



## aprilb

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, April is right about Angie's list! This is how we chose our contractor. This is the only website that I trust for reviews and recommendations. :amen:


----------



## michellerobison

Would insurance pay for a hotel? Maybe you can stay at La Quinta,they have nice larger suites ,even ones with a kitchen and I know they don't have a limit on how many fluffs...
We have an extra bedroom,if you don't mind a queen sized bed....


----------



## sophie

Pat and others in the hurricane zone, don't have much to say as this is bringing back so many bad memories of living through the aftermath of Katrina. I'm just now realizing how much it did affect me. The stress within the family was off the chart. I pray you find a peaceful place to stay, but I know we, like everyone else, just had to stay were we had a bed to lay our head no matter how awkward it was or how far away from home or work it was. We never thought we would have to nor did we ever want to take up friends and family on their offer to help out or give a place to stay, but sometimes you just have to. 

Don't do anything rash, even though your world is upside down you need to try to think clearly about what you are going to do. I have friends and family who hurried to fix or rebuild their homes and now are living with toxic Chinese drywall that is ruining their health and their homes and have no money left to replace it. And, then it seemed like things with the insurance companies would keep changing and those who rushed to rebuild were screwed compared to those who waited a bit. I know i'm not explaining my thoughts the way I want. I remember a real estate agent trying to rent us a rundown trailer with no power out in the middle of nowhere for $2,300 a month. I still wonder how she sleeps at night. 

I wish I had more advice and comforting words to give, but my heart aches for everyone affected. Be very careful of who you use to fix anything - the vultures and con artists will be there before you know it. I don't have much to give, but if I have anything that will help, please let me know. I do have love and prayers and am sending both to you and those in your situation.


----------



## Snowbody

sophie said:


> Pat and others in the hurricane zone, don't have much to say as this is bringing back so many bad memories of living through the aftermath of Katrina. I'm just now realizing how much it did affect me. The stress within the family was off the chart. I pray you find a peaceful place to stay, but I know we, like everyone else, just had to stay were we had a bed to lay our head no matter how awkward it was or how far away from home or work it was. We never thought we would have to nor did we ever want to take up friends and family on their offer to help out or give a place to stay, but sometimes you just have to.
> 
> Don't do anything rash, even though your world is upside down you need to try to think clearly about what you are going to do. I have friends and family who hurried to fix or rebuild their homes and now are living with toxic Chinese drywall that is ruining their health and their homes and have no money left to replace it. And, then it seemed like things with the insurance companies would keep changing and those who rushed to rebuild were screwed compared to those who waited a bit. I know i'm not explaining my thoughts the way I want. I remember a real estate agent trying to rent us a rundown trailer with no power out in the middle of nowhere for $2,300 a month. I still wonder how she sleeps at night.
> 
> I wish I had more advice and comforting words to give, but my heart aches for everyone affected. Be very careful of who you use to fix anything - the vultures and con artists will be there before you know it. I don't have much to give, but if I have anything that will help, please let me know. I do have love and prayers and am sending both to you and those in your situation.


Linda - I hope you don't mind if I share your post on my FB page. I think it's such important information and know several people affected drastically by the storm. Thanks so much for very sage advice. A blessing to have it.


----------



## sophie

Sue, you can share... I'm just sick to my stomach that my friends are having to endure this nightmare.


----------



## MalteseJane

sophie said:


> Pat and others in the hurricane zone, don't have much to say as this is bringing back so many bad memories of living through the aftermath of Katrina. I'm just now realizing how much it did affect me. The stress within the family was off the chart. I pray you find a peaceful place to stay, but I know we, like everyone else, just had to stay were we had a bed to lay our head no matter how awkward it was or how far away from home or work it was. We never thought we would have to nor did we ever want to take up friends and family on their offer to help out or give a place to stay, but sometimes you just have to.
> 
> Don't do anything rash, even though your world is upside down you need to try to think clearly about what you are going to do. I have friends and family who hurried to fix or rebuild their homes and now are living with toxic Chinese drywall that is ruining their health and their homes and have no money left to replace it. And, then it seemed like things with the insurance companies would keep changing and those who rushed to rebuild were screwed compared to those who waited a bit. I know i'm not explaining my thoughts the way I want. I remember a real estate agent trying to rent us a rundown trailer with no power out in the middle of nowhere for $2,300 a month. I still wonder how she sleeps at night.
> 
> I wish I had more advice and comforting words to give, but my heart aches for everyone affected. Be very careful of who you use to fix anything - the vultures and con artists will be there before you know it. I don't have much to give, but if I have anything that will help, please let me know. I do have love and prayers and am sending both to you and those in your situation.


Very good advice. I remember vaguely the problem with the toxic Chinese dry walls. It is a shame that some people try to profit from the misery of others. I don't know either how they can sleep at night.


----------



## mom2bijou

Pat I wish I could do more for you being I'm so close. But I'm still without power and living at my in laws right now with a baby and two dogs. Erik has been working since Monday when the storm started. If I didn't have Summer I would be there! Just don't want you to think I'm not there for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy

sophie said:


> Pat and others in the hurricane zone, don't have much to say as this is bringing back so many bad memories of living through the aftermath of Katrina. I'm just now realizing how much it did affect me. The stress within the family was off the chart. I pray you find a peaceful place to stay, but I know we, like everyone else, just had to stay were we had a bed to lay our head no matter how awkward it was or how far away from home or work it was. We never thought we would have to nor did we ever want to take up friends and family on their offer to help out or give a place to stay, but sometimes you just have to.
> 
> Don't do anything rash, even though your world is upside down you need to try to think clearly about what you are going to do. I have friends and family who hurried to fix or rebuild their homes and now are living with toxic Chinese drywall that is ruining their health and their homes and have no money left to replace it. And, then it seemed like things with the insurance companies would keep changing and those who rushed to rebuild were screwed compared to those who waited a bit. I know i'm not explaining my thoughts the way I want. I remember a real estate agent trying to rent us a rundown trailer with no power out in the middle of nowhere for $2,300 a month. I still wonder how she sleeps at night.
> 
> I wish I had more advice and comforting words to give, but my heart aches for everyone affected. Be very careful of who you use to fix anything - the vultures and con artists will be there before you know it. I don't have much to give, but if I have anything that will help, please let me know. I do have love and prayers and am sending both to you and those in your situation.


 
:goodpost:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

mom2bijou said:


> Pat I wish I could do more for you being I'm so close. But I'm still without power and living at my in laws right now with a baby and two dogs. Erik has been working since Monday when the storm started. If I didn't have Summer I would be there! Just don't want you to think I'm not there for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
Tammy honey you have your hands full, you need to take care your precious little family. I have been so worried about you. Erik has got to be exhausted. Make sure you get your rest and Tammy give precious Summer kisses from me


----------



## mom2bijou

Thank you Sue and Erin for keeping everyone posted on my family and for my SM friends who weathered this storm I am s glad we are all ok for the most part. Erik was called to work beginning Monday. I had the pups and the baby all alone with me during the storm. My house was shaking and branches were flying into the house left and right. We lost power at about 9pm and shortly after we slept in the basement. I've never been more scared in my life. Still do not know how i managed this alone. Our house was ok. Lost a piece of wrap on the house and massive trees down in our neighborhood but that was it. Slept home Tuesday night but it was sooo cold. I couldn't have an 11 week old baby sleep there another night. We went to a hotel Wednesday night. By Thurs my in laws got power we have been here ever since. Erik has been working every night. He is stationed at the parkway gas stations trying to control the chaos at the pumps. Still no power at my home...going on 5 days. Just thankful that we are with family in a warm home. 

Seeing ocean and Monmouth counties just blows my mind. I grew up in Toms River. I worked on the Seaside boardwalk in high school. Ran countless miles up there. Now the boardwalk is gone. The rides are in the ocean. I went to the beach at Ortley. That town is almost demolished. I got engaged at Matisse in Belmar...that restaurant is done. Got married in Pier village, long branch and spend my summers now in Sea bright...all in ruins. These places make up my Jersey shore. It's where Erik and I grew up and fell in love. To see what has happened to it is mind blowing. To see all that people has lost is behind heartbreaking. You never think this could happen where you live but it has. Yes NJ will rebuild but it will never, ever be the same. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh

mom2bijou said:


> Seeing ocean and Monmouth counties just blows my mind. I grew up in Toms River. I worked on the Seaside boardwalk in high school. Ran countless miles up there. Now the boardwalk is gone. The rides are in the ocean. I went to the beach at Ortley. That town is almost demolished. I got engaged at Matisse in Belmar...that restaurant is done. Got married in Pier village, long branch and spend my summers now in Sea bright...all in ruins. These places make up my Jersey shore. It's where Erik and I grew up and fell in love. To see what has happened to it is mind blowing. To see all that people has lost is behind heartbreaking. You never think this could happen where you live but it has. Yes NJ will rebuild but it will never, ever be the same.



Tammy - the aftermath of this storm is heartbreaking on so many levels and this is just one of them. All of the places that meant so much to you and so many others - gone in a matter of hours. I'm sorry for what you and everyone else is dealing with. Many hugs to you, my friend!


----------



## Snowbody

Tammy - glad we were able to stay in touch throughout the storm. Glad I had that text plan. :HistericalSmiley: Poor Erik...he must be beyond exhausted and surrounded by very frustrated people in those lines. David came home from work at midnight and all he said was goodnight and made a dive into his bed. He put in 80 hours at work this week since Sunday.:w00t: Quite the week to be a weather producer.
I know how you feel. I've seen my city and it's wonderful people so scarred and still suffering with temps in the 30's and a nor'easter coming this week. It's just unimaginable and often hits people who can least afford it the hardest. We're all blessed to have caring friends and family. And I'm married to a Jersey Boy. He's seeing it in the areas he grew up -- Toms River, too (hmm, wonderful people came from there), Seaside, etc, his sister's house is a total loss. She finally got in yesterday and got a few pictures and clothes but that's it. Her one and only home is gone and she's staying with her sister who still has no power. Talk about adding insult to injury.:smcry: I look at Pat and at least she still has a house but how do you put your life back together again and start all over. It's so hard.

But the important thing is the people not the places. That's why we need to cherish every moment we have and keep the memories alive in case they're not there one day. :grouphug: I'm constantly overwhelmed and break down crying everyday with the disaster in our midst.:crying:


----------



## Maisie and Me

Sue,

I am so sorry for your sister in law, what terrible suffering:crying:. My sister and brother still don't have power on Long Island and southern Jersey and no gas to be had so they are still upstate. 
My sister works in the city but the LIRR is only running 1 train an hour unless that changes today.
It is frightening how this great city has been brought to it's knees.


----------



## edelweiss

Yes, loss is *so personal* for each person---not just stuff, but the memories associated with all that tangible material. Places that were part of what we have become, and the security that we are no longer completely safe---(not that we ever really were, we just felt like we were). Losses, HUGE! 

I remember well a situation once, at Christmas, when I walked around an IKEA store filled w/people all enjoying "the season" and I was in tears, wondering how people could just keep living "normal" life---had they no idea that the world as it was no longer existed?" I wanted to scream, but I had lost my voice. 

Life will slowly, oh so slowly, return & a new norm will be born. Things will become less intense & life will take on a new, if different, form. Each person who has lived through it will never exactly be the same---some things may get better and some will be lost forever. Life is what it is, and we become who we will be through what we have experienced.
I apologize for my philosophical journey. . . it is who I am!


----------



## Rocks

We got lucky here, very lucky. We only lost power for about an hour the night when the worst of it came through. But right across the street they lost power for days and streets on both sides of us had down lines and huge trees down everywhere. 

I just can't believe that in this day and age we still string power lines on poles like a third world country. They keep taking about shovel ready jobs why not put people to work by changing our power grid to under ground like other countries have done? Sure it would take years to get it all done but once it was done storms would not be an issue, power lines wouldn't go down and possibly kill people. Just think how many jobs it would create if we did this one major change. its not just the construction jobs it would create, it would also create manufacturing job making wire and everything else needed for the project, electricians and so many other jobs would grow by leaps and bounds. Sure it would be a huge project and it would be difficult to implement in some areas but we are Americans and we have done the impossible before and we can do it again.


----------



## The A Team

Stopping in for a few mInutes, I am up in Ton' River and got a generator!!! Now we can power our refrigerator And small electric heater and lamp. We will sleep in our guest room or maybe even upstairs. Friends have a gas water heater so I can take a hot shower. Hey, typing on a cell phone is a pain in the butt! I need wifi, lol


----------



## vjw

Our city is putting in underground lines in all the new subdivisions and new developments. I also wish they would put underground in the older areas. I think it would be more complicated to do in older, densely populated subdivisions but wouldn't be all that difficult in more rural areas. I live in the country and they spend a lot of time trimming trees around the power lines and then we still somehow have outages where the linemen have to get out in the worst of weather to fix the lines and poles.


----------



## Furbabies mom

So glad that you're slowly getting back to the land of the living, and I see that you haven't lost your sense of humor!!If I were close to you, I'd gladly give you a hand!


----------



## Snowbody

The A Team said:


> Stopping in for a few mInutes, I am up in Ton' River and got a generator!!! Now we can power our refrigerator And small electric heater and lamp. We will sleep in our guest room or maybe even upstairs. Friends have a gas water heater so I can take a hot shower. Hey, typing on a cell phone is a pain in the butt! I need wifi, lol


Great to hear Pat. Tom's River??? Happy that you're making some progress.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Tammy, thank God you, the baby and pups are all safe and sound. I cannot imagine how scared you must have been! I spent many years in NJ and I am too so saddened by it all. I hope you get your power soon so you can go home. Hugs to you my friend...love Dianne and Rocky



mom2bijou said:


> Thank you Sue and Erin for keeping everyone posted on my family and for my SM friends who weathered this storm I am s glad we are all ok for the most part. Erik was called to work beginning Monday. I had the pups and the baby all alone with me during the storm. My house was shaking and branches were flying into the house left and right. We lost power at about 9pm and shortly after we slept in the basement. I've never been more scared in my life. Still do not know how i managed this alone. Our house was ok. Lost a piece of wrap on the house and massive trees down in our neighborhood but that was it. Slept home Tuesday night but it was sooo cold. I couldn't have an 11 week old baby sleep there another night. We went to a hotel Wednesday night. By Thurs my in laws got power we have been here ever since. Erik has been working every night. He is stationed at the parkway gas stations trying to control the chaos at the pumps. Still no power at my home...going on 5 days. Just thankful that we are with family in a warm home.
> 
> Seeing ocean and Monmouth counties just blows my mind. I grew up in Toms River. I worked on the Seaside boardwalk in high school. Ran countless miles up there. Now the boardwalk is gone. The rides are in the ocean. I went to the beach at Ortley. That town is almost demolished. I got engaged at Matisse in Belmar...that restaurant is done. Got married in Pier village, long branch and spend my summers now in Sea bright...all in ruins. These places make up my Jersey shore. It's where Erik and I grew up and fell in love. To see what has happened to it is mind blowing. To see all that people has lost is behind heartbreaking. You never think this could happen where you live but it has. Yes NJ will rebuild but it will never, ever be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

